# The alphabetized list of our recommended works



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

This post and the next few that follow it have the alphabetize (de-prioritized) list of our prioritized recommendations of works of classical music.

It has been alphabetized by hand, so there may be errors. Feel free to let me know.

You are encouraged to use the "search" function to explore this!

You will probably notice that we have not recommended some works that you would like to recommend. To add works to this list, please use the main thread.


Abe: Prism Rhapsody [1995]
Abel: 27 Pieces for Bass Viol (The Drexel Manuscript) [c. 1770]
Abel: Piano Concertos, op. 11 [1774]
Abel: Symphonies, op. 7 [1767]
Abelard: O quanta qualia [between 1130 and 1142]
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Ionatha [or "Jonatha" or "Jonathan"] "Dolorum solatium" [12th century]
Ablinger: points & views [2014]
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings [2011]
Abrahamsen: Left, Alone (Piano Concerto) [2016]
Abrahamsen: Let me tell you [2013]
Abrahamsen: Märchenbilder [1984]
Abrahamsen: Pieces (6) for Horn, Violin and Piano [1984]
Abrahamsen: Schnee [2008]
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et de Marion [c. 1282]
Adam: Giselle [1841]
Adam: Si j'étais roi (If I Were King) [1852]
Adámek: 'Polednice' for Choir & Orchestra [2013]
Adámek: String Quartet #2 "Lo que no 'contamo'" [2010]
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean [2013]
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence [1998]
Adams, J. L.: Lines Made by Walking [2019]
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places [2011]
Adams, J.L.: Tukiliit (The Stone People Who Live in the Wind) [2012]
Adams: Absolute Jest [2011]
Adams: Chamber Symphony
Adams: China Gates [1977]
Adams: City Noir [2009]
Adams: Dr. Atomic [2005]
Adams: Gnarly Buttons [1996]
Adams: Grand Pianola Music [1982]
Adams: Harmonielehre [1985]
Adams: Harmonium [1981]
Adams: John's Book of Alleged Dances (for String Quartet) [1994]
Adams: Lollapalooza [1995]
Adams: Must the Devil Have All the Good Tunes? [2018]
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music [1998]
Adams: Nixon in China [1987]
Adams: Phrygian Gates [1977]
Adams: Road Movies [1995]
Adams: Scheherazade.2 [2014]
Adams: Shaker Loops [1978, 1983]
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine [1986]
Adams: Son of Chamber Symphony [2007]
Adams: The Chairman Dances [1985]
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer [1991]
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur [2003]
Adams: The Wound Dresser [1989]
Adams: Violin Concerto [1993]
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto [1941]
Adès: Arcadiana [1994]
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 [1997]
Adès: Darkness visible [1992]
Adès: Living Toys, op. 9 [1993]
Adès: Piano Quintet [2000]
Adès: Polaris [2010]
Adès: Powder Her Face, op. 14 [1995]
Adès: Tevot [2007]
Adès: The Four Quarters, op. 28 [2010]
Adès: The Tempest, op. 22 [2003]
Adès: Violin Concerto, op. 24 "Concentric Paths" [2005]
Adigezalov: Piano Concerto #4 [1994]
Agricola: Fortuna Desperata [probably before 1480]
Agricola: Missa in myne zyn [c. 1500]
Aguila: Concierto en Tango for cello and orchestra [2014]
Aguila: Conga for orchestra, op. 43 [1994]
Aguilera de Heredia: Obra on the eighth tone for organ "Ensalada"
Aguilera de Heredia: Tiento de Batalla on the eight tone for organ
Aho: Clarinet Concerto [2005]
Aho: Contrabassoon Concerto [2005]
Aho: Quintet for oboe, clarinet, bassoon, horn and piano [2013]
Aho: Symphony #9 for trombone and orchestra [1994]
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" for 2 orchestras [1994]
Aho: Symphony for Organ "Alles Vergängliche" [2007]
Aho: Theremin Concerto "Eight Seasons" [2011]
Aho: Trombone Concerto [2010]
Akses: Symphony #5 "Thus spoke Atatürk" (Rhetoric Symphony / Sinfonia rhetorica) [1988]
Akses: Violin Concerto [1972]
Akses: War for Peace--To the memory of Atatürk [1981]
Akutagawa: Ellora Symphony [1958]
Alain: Litanies [1937]
Albeniz: Asturias (Leyenda) [1892]
Albéniz: Iberia [1905-9]
Albéniz: La Vega [1897]
Albéniz: Mallorca, op. 202 [1891]
Albéniz: Suite española, op. 47 [1886]
Albéniz/Granados: Azulejos [1909]
Alberga: String Quartet #2 [1994]
Albert: Tiefland [1902]
Albinoni: Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 [1705]
Albinoni: Concerti a Cinque, op. 7 [1715]
Albinoni: Concerti a Cinque, op. 9 [1722]
Albinoni: Concerti a Cinque, op. 10 [1735-6]
Albrechtsberger: Organ Concerto in B-flat [1762]
Alexandrov: State Anthem of the Soviet Union [1943]
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano [1929]
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" [13th cent.]
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18 "Por nos de dulta tirar" [13th cent.]
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 417 "Nobre don e muy preçado" [13th cent.]
Alfvén: Bergakungen, op. 37 [1916-23]
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 [1904]
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" [1903]
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #3, op. 47 "Dalarapsodi" [1931]
Alfvén: Symphony #1 in F minor, op. 7 [1897]
Alfvén: Symphony #2 in D, op. 11 [1898]
Alfvén: Symphony #3 in E, op. 23 [1905]
Alfven: Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 39 "Fran Havsbandet" [1918]
Alfvén: Symphony #5 in A minor, op. 54 [1942-53]
Ali-Zadeh: Mugam Sayagi (String Quartet #3) [1993]
Alkan: Benedictus for Organ, op. 54 [1859]
Alkan: Études (12) dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 (including the Concerto for Solo Piano and the Symphony for Solo Piano) [1857]
Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre ges', op. 33 [1847]
Alkan: Les mois, op. 74 [1838]
Alkan: Petits préludes sur les huit gammes du plain-chant [1859]
Alkan: Preludes (25), op. 31 [1847]
Alkan: Sonatine in A minor, op. 61 [1861]
Alkan: Trois morceaux dans le genre pathétique, op. 15 [1837]
Alkan: Troisième recueil de chants, op. 65 [1864]
Allegri: Miserere mei, Deus [c. 1638]
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole [17th cent.]
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 [1913]
Alnæs: Symphony #1, op. 7 [1897-8]
Alnæs: Symphony #2 in D major, op. 43 [c. 1923]
Alnar: Cello Concerto [1943]
Alnar: Istanbul (Suite for Orchestra) [1938]
Alvars: Harp Concerto in G minor, op. 81 [1842]
Alwyn: Fantasy Waltzes [1954]
Alwyn: Fantasy-Sonata for Flute and Harp "Naiades" [1972]
Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica" [1954]
Alwyn: Miss Julie [1977]
Alwyn: Piano Concerto #2 [1960]
Alwyn: String Quartet #1 in D minor [1953]
Alwyn: String Quartet #2 "Spring Waters" [1975]
Alwyn: String Quartet #3 [1984]
Alwyn: Symphony #3 [1955-56]
Alwyn: Symphony #5 "Hydriotaphia" [1973]
Alyabyev: Violin Sonata in E minor [1843]
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune [1998]
Amirov & Nazirova: Piano Concerto after Arabian Themes [1957]
Amirov: Symphony for String Orchestra [1947]
Amirov: Symphony "To the Memory of Nizami" [1941]
Ammann: Piano Concerto 'Gran Toccata' [2016-19]
Amy: Cello Concerto [2000]
Anderson, J.: American Choruses (4) [2004]
Anderson, J.: Book of Hours [2004]
Anderson, J.: Heaven is Shy of Earth [2006]
Anderson, J.: Imagin’d Corners [2002]
Anderson, L.: Piano Concerto in C
Andre: ... als II ... [2000-2001]
Andre: ... auf ... III [2007]
Andre: ...22, 13... [2004]
Andreae: Flute Quartet, op. 43 [c. 1942]
Andreae: Piano Trio #1 in F minor, op. 1 [1901]
Andreae: Piano Trio #2 in E-flat, op. 14 [1908]
Andreae: Symphony #1 in F [1900]
Andreae: Symphony #2 in C, op. 31 [1920]
Andrée: Piano Quintet in E minor [1865]
Andrée: Piano Trio in #2 G minor [1887]
Andriessen, H.: Ricercare [1949]
Andriessen, H.: Symphony #3 [1946]
Andriessen, J.: Flute Concerto [1952]
Andriessen, L.: De Materie [1988]
Andriessen, L.: De Staat (Republic) [1976]
Andriessen, L.: De tijd (Time) [1981]
Andriessen, L.: Hout (Wood) [1991]
Andriessen, L.: Writing to Vermeer [1998]
Anerio, G. F.: Requiem [1614]
Anglebert: Pièces de Clavecin [c. 1689]
Anonymous (compiled by Hermann Pötzlinger): The Mensural Codex of St. Emmeram [15th century]
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript: Carmina Burana [13th cent.]
Anonymous, Egerton Manuscript 2615: Ludus Danielis (The Play of Daniel) [c. 1230]
Anonymous, Flemish: Tournai Mass [c. 1330]
Anonymous, French Manuscript 844: Le Chansonnier du Roi (Le Manuscrit du Roi) [13th c.]
Anonymous, French: Codex Montpellier [c. 1250-1300]
Anonymous, Peruvian: Hanacpachap cussicuinin [c. 1631]
Anonymous, Spanish: Llibre Vermell de Montserrat [late 14th century]
Anonymous: Codex Calixtinus [early 12th century]
Anonymous: Codex Engelberg 314 [14th century]
Anonymous: Codex Faenza [15th century]
Anonymous: Codex Las Huelgas [c. 1300]
Anonymous: Coventry Carol [16th cc.]
Anonymous: Messe de Barcelona [13th cent.]
Anonymous: Winchester Troper [11th c.]
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony for Piano and Orchestra [1925]
Antheil: Ballet Mécanique [1924]
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra [1932]
Antheil: Piano Concerto #2 [1926]
Antheil: String Quartet #3 [1948]
Antheil: Symphony #4 [1942]
Antheil: Violin Sonata #1 [1923]
Antill: Corroboree [1946]
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête [2004]
Aperghis: Contretemps [2006]
Appenzeller: Musae Jovis [16th cent.]
Arauxo: Facultad Organica [1626]
Arcadelt: Primo libro de madrigali (Book I) [1539]
Arensky: Piano Quintet in D, op. 51 [1900]
Arensky: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 32 [1894]
Arensky: Piano Trio #2 in F minor, op. 73 [1905]
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 [1894]
Arensky: Suite #1 for 2 Pianos in F, op. 15 [1890]
Arensky: Suite #3 for 2 Pianos in C, op. 33 "Variations" [1894]
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky, op. 35a [1894]
Arensky: Violin Concerto [1891]
Argento: Postcard from Morocco [1971]
Arne: Alfred [1740]
Arne: Artaxerxes [1762]
Arne: Trio Sonatas [1757]
Arnell: Symphony #5 "The Gorilla" [1955-57]
Arnesen: Magnificat [2010]
Arnold: Brass Quintet #1, op. 73 [1961]
Arnold: Clarinet Concerto #2, op. 115 [1974]
Arnold: English Dances, opp. 27 & 33 [1951]
Arnold: Fantasy on a Theme of John Field for Piano and Orchestra, op. 116 [1975]
Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67 [1959]
Arnold: Little Suite #2, op. 78 [1961]
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida, op. 49 [1954]
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 [1957]
Arnold: String Quartet #2, op. 118 [1975]
Arnold: Tam O'Shanter overture, op. 51 [1955]
Arnold: Symphony #1, op. 22 [1949]
Arnold: Symphony #2, op. 40 [1953]
Arnold: Symphony #3, op. 63 [1957]
Arnold: Symphony #4, op. 71 [1960]
Arnold: Symphony #5, op. 74 [1961]
Arnold: Symphony #7, op. 113 [1973]
Arnold: Tam O'Shanter Overture, op. 51 [1955]
Arriaga: String Quartet #1 in D minor [1823]
Arriaga: String Quartet #2 in A [1823]
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 in E-flat [1823]
Arriaga: Symphony in D [1824]
Artyomov: Requiem to the Martyrs of Longsuffering Russia [1988]
Artyomov: The Way to Olympus [1978]
Arutiunian: Trumpet Concerto in A-flat [1950]
Asencio: String Quartet in F “Homenaje a los cinco” [1932]
Ashley: Automatic Writing [1979]
Ashley: In Sara, Mencken, Christ and Beethoven There Were Men and Women [1972]
Ashley: Private Parts [1978]
Ashton, Algernon: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 [1925]
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria [early 16th century]
Assandra: Duo Seraphim [1609]
Atterberg: Ballad without words, op. 56 [1958]
Atterberg: Cello Concerto in C minor, op. 21 [1922]
Atterberg: En värmlandsrapsodi (A Värmland Rhapsody), op. 36 [1933]
Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28 [1926]
Atterberg: Piano Concerto in B-flat minor, op. 37 [1935]
Atterberg: Piano Quintet [1928]
Atterberg: String Quartet #3 in D, op. 39 [1937]
Atterberg: Suite #3 for violin, viola, and string orchestra, op. 19/1 [1917]
Atterberg: Suite #5 for chamber orchestra "Barocco", op. 23 [1923]
Atterberg: Symphony #1 in B minor, op. 3 [1912]
Atterberg: Symphony #2 in F, op. 6 [1913]
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder (West Coast Pictures)" [1916]
Atterberg: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 14 "Sinfonia Piccola" [1918]
Atterberg: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 20 "Sinfonia funèbre" [1922]
Atterberg: Symphony #6 in C, op. 31 "Dollar Symphony" [1928]
Atterberg: Symphony #7, op. 45 "Sinfonia Romantica" [1942]
Atterberg: Symphony #8 in E minor, op. 48 [1944]
Atterberg: Symphony #9, op. 54 "Sinfonia visionaria" [1956]
Atterberg: Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 7 [1913]
Auber: Fra Diavolo, ou L'hôtellerie de Terracine [1830]
Auber: La muette de Portici (The Mute Girl of Portici, also known as Masaniello) [1828]
Auber: Le cheval de bronze (The Bronze Horse) [1835]
Auber: Le domino noir (The Black Domino) [1837]
Auber: Les diamants de la couronne (The Crown Diamonds) [1841]
Auber: Lestocq, ou L'intrigue et l'amour [1834]
Auerbach: Double Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Orchestra, op. 40 [1997]
Auerbach: La Suite dels Ocells [Homage to Pablo Casals] [2015]
Auerbach: Post Silentium [2012]
Auerbach: Sogno di Stabat Mater [2008]
Auerbach: Symphony #1 "Chimera" [2006]
Aulin, T.: Violin Concerto #3 in C minor, op. 14 [1896]
Aulin, V.: Piano Sonata in F minor, op. 14 "Grande Sonate sérieuse" [1885]
Auster: Piano Concerto in G, op. 18 [1952]
Avison: Concerti Grossi after Scarlatti [1744]
Avison: Sonatas for harpsichord, 2 violins and cello, op. 5 [1756]
Avraamov: Symphony of Factory Sirens [1922]
Avshalomov: Hutongs of Peking [1931]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Babadjanian: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor [1952]
Babbitt: All Set [1957]
Babbitt: Clarinet Quintet [1996]
Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments [1948, 1954]
Babbitt: Concerti for Orchestra [2004]
Babbitt: Correspondences [1967]
Babbitt: Occasional Variations for synthesized tape [1971]
Babbitt: Philomel [1964]
Babbitt: Piano Concerto #2 [1998]
Babbitt: Reflections [1974]
Babbitt: Tableaux [1973]
Babbitt: Sheer Pluck (Composition for Guitar) [1984]
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 [1954]
Babbitt: String Quartet #5 [1982]
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 [2003]
Bacarisse: Concertino for Guitar & Orchestra in A minor, op.72 [1952]
Bacevičius: Piano Concerto #4, op. 67 "Symphonie Concertante" [1962]
Bacewicz: Concerto for String Orchestra [1948]
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #1 [1952]
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 [1965]
Bacewicz: Piano Sonata #2 [1952-53]
Bacewicz: String Quartet #3 [1947]
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 [1950]
Bacewicz: Trio for Oboe, Harp and Percussion [1965]
Bach, C. P. E.: Cello Concerto #2 in B-flat, Wq. 171 [1751]
Bach, C. P. E.: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 [1753]
Bach, C. P. E.: Die Auferstehung und Himmelfahrt Jesu, Wq. 240, H. 777 [1787]
Bach, C. P. E.: Die Israeliten in der Wüste [1768]
Bach, C. P. E.: Flute/Keyboard Concerto in D minor, Wq. 22 [1747]
Bach, C. P. E.: Flute Concerto in A Minor, Wq. 166, H. 430 [1750]
Bach, C. P. E.: Flute Concerto in A Minor, Wq. 166, H. 431 [1750]
Bach, C. P. E.: Keyboard Sonatas and Pieces, Wq. 56-61 "Kenner und Liebhaber" [1779-87]
Bach, C. P. E.: Keyboard Sonatas, Wq. 55, especially #4 in A
Bach, C. P. E.: Magnificat in D, Wq. 215 [1749]
Bach, C. P. E.: Sinfonias, Wq. 183 [1776]
Bach, C. P. E.: Sinfonias, Wq. 182 [1773]
Bach, Johann Christian: Keyboard Concertos, op. 7 [1770]
Bach, Johann Christian: Keyboard Concertos, op. 13 [1777]
Bach, Johann Christian: Sinfonias, op. 18 [1781]
Bach, Johann Christoph: Lamento "Ach, daß ich Wassers gnug hätte" [17th century]
Bach, W. F.: Harpsichord Concerto in E-minor, F.43 [1767]
Bach, W. F.: Polonaises, F.12 [1765]
Bach, W. F.: Sinfonia in F, F.67 "Dissonant" [probably 1733-46]
Bach (possibly attributed Bach, C.P.E.): Sonata in G minor, BWV 1020 [18th century]
Bach: Alles mit Gott und nichts ohn' ihn, BWV 1127 [1713]
Bach: Aria variata alla maniera italiana in A minor, BWV 989 [1707-13]
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 "Lobet Gott In Seinen Reichen" [1735]
Bach: Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051 [1721]
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm ich her", BWV 769 [1747]
Bach: Cantata #1 "Wie schön leuchtet der Morgenstern" [1725]
Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" [probably 1707]
Bach: Cantata #6 "Bleib bei uns, denn es will Abend warden" [1725]
Bach: Cantata #12 "Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen" [1714]
Bach: Cantata #14 "Wär Gott nicht mit uns diese Zeit" [1735]
Bach: Cantata #16 "Herr Gott, dich loben wir" [1726]
Bach: Cantata #18 "Gleichwie der Regen und Schnee vom Himmel fällt" [1715]
Bach: Cantata #19 "Es erhub sich ein Streit" [1726]
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" [1713-23]
Bach: Cantata #23 "Cantata Du wahrer Gott und Davids Sohn" [1723]
Bach: Cantata #26 "Ach wie flüchtig, ach wie nichtig" [1724]
Bach: Cantata #29 "Wir danken dir, Gott, wir danken dir" [1731]
Bach: Cantata #34 "O ewiges Feuer, o Ursprung der Liebe" [1727]
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" [1730]
Bach: Cantata #54 "Widerstehe doch der Sünde" [1714]
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" [1726]
Bach: Cantata #60 "O Ewigkeit, du Donnerwort" [1723]
Bach: Cantata #61 "Nun komm der heiden Heiland" [1714]
Bach: Cantata #63 "Christen, ätzet diesen Tag" [1713]
Bach: Cantata #65 "Sie werden aus Saba alle kommen" [1724]
Bach: Cantata #75 "Die Elenden sollen essen" [1723]
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" [1724]
Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" [1731]
Bach: Cantata #81 "Jesus schläft, was soll ich hoffen?" [1724]
Bach: Cantata #82 "Ich habe genug" [1731]
Bach: Cantata #105 "Herr, gehe nicht ins Gericht mit deinem Knecht" [1723]
Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit", "Actus Tragicus" [1708]
Bach: Cantata #140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme" [1731]
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" [1723]
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" [1725]
Bach: Cantata #161 "Komm, du süsse Todesstunde" [1715]
Bach: Cantata #170 "Vergnügte Ruh, beliebte Seelenlust" [1726]
Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" [1727]
Bach: Cantata #201 "Geschwinde, geschwinde, ihr wirbelnden Winde" [1729]
Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten" (Wedding Cantata) [c. 1781?]
Bach: Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" (the Hunting Cantata) [1713]
Bach: Cantata #209 "Non sa che sia dolore" [1747?]
Bach: Cantata #211 "Schweigt stille, plaudert nicht" (Coffee Cantata) [c. 1734]
Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012 [1720]
Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248 [1734]
Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue in D minor, BWV 903 [c. 1720]
Bach: Clavier-Übung III [German Organ Mass, 1739]
Bach: Concerto for Two Harpsichords in C minor, BWV 1060 [c. 1736]
Bach: Concerto for Two Harpsichords in C, BWV 1061 [1733-4]
Bach: Concerto for Two Violins in D minor, BWV 1043 [by 1731]
Bach: Concerto for 4 Harpsichords in A minor, BWV 1065 [1711]
Bach: Das wohltemperierte Klavier (The Well-Tempered Clavier), BWV 846-893 [1722, 1742]
Bach: Die Kunst der Fuge, BWV 1080 [1742-50]
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 [1725]
Bach: English Suites, BWV 806-811 [by 1725]
Bach: Fantasia & Fugue in C minor, BWV 562 [1745]
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 [before 1727]
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 537 [1729-50]
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in G minor, BWV 542 "Great" [c. 1714-20?]
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 [1717-37]
Bach: French Suites, BWV 812-817 [1722-5]
Bach: Fugue in G minor, BWV 578, "Little" [c. 1713]
Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988 [1741-2]
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 "Leipzig" [1740-50]
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #1 in D minor, BWV 1052 [c. 1738]
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1053 [c. 1738]
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #3 in D, BWV 1054 [1738]
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #4 in A, BWV 1055 [c. 1738]
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #5 in F minor, BWV 1056 [c. 1738]
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #6 in F, BWV 1057 (transcription of BWV 1049)
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #7 in G minor, BWV 1058 (transcription of BWV 1041) [c. 1723]
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias (Two- and Three-Part Inventions), BWV 772-801 [1723]
Bach: Italian Concerto, BWV 971 [1735]
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 [before 1735]
Bach: Johannes-Passion, BWV 245 [1724-49]
Bach: Magnificat in D, BWV 243 [1723, 1733]
Bach: Mass in B minor, BWV 232 [1749]
Bach: Matthäus-Passion ("St. Matthew Passion"), BWV 244 [1746]
Bach: Musikalisches Opfer (A Musical Offering), BWV 1079 [1747]
Bach: Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1069 [1724-30]
Bach: Orgelbüchlein (Little Organ Book), BWV 599-644 [1708-1717, after 1727]
Bach: Overture in the French Style, BWV 831 [1735]
Bach: Partita in A minor for solo flute, BWV 1013 [1717-1723?]
Bach: Partitas for Keyboard #1-6, BWV 825-830 (Clavier-Übung I) [1725-30]
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582 [1708]
Bach: Prelude (Toccata) and Fugue in E, BWV 566 [1708]
Bach: Prelude and Fugue in A minor, BWV 543 [after c. 1730]
Bach: Prelude and Fugue in D, BWV 532 [c. 1708-12]
Bach: Prelude and Fugue in E minor, BWV 548 “The Wedge” [1725-8]
Bach: Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied, BWV 225 [probably c. 1727]
Bach: Sonatas (6) for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 [1729?]
Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006 [1720]
Bach: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba and Harpsichord, BWV 1027-1029 [1730s-40s]
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000 & 1006a [1708-1737]
Bach: Toccata and Fugue in D minor, BWV 538 "Dorian" [1717]
Bach: Toccata and Fugue in D minor, BWV 565 [c. 1704?]
Bach: Toccata and Fugue in F, BWV 540 [1713?]
Bach: Toccata, Adagio, and Fugue in C, BWV 564 [before c. 1712]
Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 [1707-13]
Bach: Trio Sonatas for organ, BWV 525-530 [c. 1730]
Bach: Triple Concerto in A minor, BWV 1044 [1727 or later]
Bach: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, BWV 1041 [c. 1723]
Bach: Violin Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1042 [before 1737]
Bacheler: Monsieur's Almaine [c. 1600]
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, op. 80/1 "L'automne"
Bacri: Symphony #4, op. 49 "Sturm und drang" [1995]
Badings: Symphony #12 "Symphonic Sound Figures" [1964]
Bainton: Symphony #2 in D minor [1939-40]
Bainton: Symphony #3 in C minor [1952-56]
Baird: Four Essays [1958]
Baird: Symphony #2 "Quasi una Fantasia" [1952]
Balakirev: Grande Fantaisie on Russian Folksongs [1852]
Balakirev: Islamey, op. 18 [1869]
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 1 [1856]
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat [1862]
Balakirev: Symphony #1 in C [1898]
Balakirev: Tamara [1882]
Balbastre: Pièces de clavecin [1759]
Balfe: The Bohemian Girl [1843]
Ballou: Concerto for Solo Guitar and Chamber Orchestra [1964]
Ballou: Prelude and Allegro for String Orchestra and Piano [1951]
Bantock: Atalanta in Calydon [1912]
Bantock: Celtic Symphony [1940]
Bantock: Hebridean Symphony [1915]
Bantock: Old English Suite [1909]
Bantock: Omar Khayyám [1909]
Bantock: Prometheus Unbound [1933]
Bantock: Thalaba, the Destroyer [1900]
Baran: Transformations for piano trio [1975]
Barati: Harpsichord Quartet [1964]
Barber: Agnus Dei [1967]
Barber: Capricorn Concerto, op. 21 [1944]
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 22 [1945]
Barber: Cello Sonata in C minor, op. 6 [1932]
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 [1931]
Barber: Excursions, op. 2
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 [1938]
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 [1953]
Barber: Knoxville, Summer of 1915, op. 24 [1947]
Barber: Medea [1946]
Barber: Music for a Scene from Shelley, op. 7 [1933]
Barber: Nocturne, "Homage to John Field", op. 33 [1959]
Barber: Piano Concerto, op. 38 [1960]
Barber: Piano Sonata in E-flat minor, op.26 [1949]
Barber: Prayers of Kierkegaard [1954]
Barber: School for Scandal Overture [1931]
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra, op. 17 [1942]
Barber: Songs (4), op. 13, including "Sure on this Shining Night" [1937-40]
Barber: Souvenirs for piano 4-hands or orchestra, op. 28 [1953]
Barber: String Quartet, op. 11; including the Adagio for Strings, op. 11a [1936]
Barber: Summer Music, op. 31 [1956]
Barber: Symphony #1 in One Movement, op. 9 [1936]
Barber: Third Essay for orchestra, op. 47 [1978]
Barber: Toccata Festiva, op. 36 [1960]
Barber: Vanessa [1958]
Barber: Violin Concerto, op. 14 [1939]
Bargiel: Fantasia #1 in B minor, op. 5 [1851]
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile, including Le Temps restitué [1968]
Barraqué: Piano Sonata [1952]
Barraqué: Séquence [1955]
Barrett, N.: Trade Winds [2006]
Barrett, R.: DARK MATTER [1990-2003]
Barrett, R.: life-form [2012]
Barrios: La Catedral [1921]
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta [1918 or earlier]
Barry: Chevaux-de-frise [1988]
Barry: The Importance of Being Earnest [2012]
Bartók: Allegro barbaro, Sz. 49 [1911]
Bartók: Bagatelles (14), Sz. 38 [1908]
Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle, Sz. 48 [1911-17]
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 [1930]
Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116 [1943]
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 [1938]
Bartók: Dance Suite, Sz. 77 [1923]
Bartók: Divertimento for Strings, Sz. 113 [1939]
Bartók: Duos (44) for 2 Violins, Sz. 98 [1931]
Bartók: Hungarian Folksongs (4) for Mixed Chorus, Sz. 93 [1932]
Bartók: Hungarian Peasant Songs (15), Sz. 71 [1918]
Bartók: Hungarian Sketches, Sz. 97 [1931]
Bartók: Kossuth, Sz. 21, BB. 31 [1903]
Bartók: Mikrokosmos, Sz. 107 [1926-1939]
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta, Sz. 106 [1936]
Bartók: Out of Doors, Sz. 81 [1926]
Bartók: Piano Concerto #1, Sz. 83 [1926]
Bartók: Piano Concerto #2 in G, Sz. 95, BB 101 [1930-31]
Bartók: Piano Concerto #3 in E, Sz. 119 [1945]
Bartók: Piano Quintet, Sz. 23 [1904]
Bartók: Piano Sonata, Sz. 80 [1926]
Bartók: Pictures (2) for Orchestra, Sz. 46 [1910]
Bartók: Rhapsody, op. 1, Sz. 26 [1904]
Bartók: Rhapsody #1 for Violin and Orchestra, Sz. 87 [1928]
Bartók: Rhapsody #2 for Violin and Orchestra, Sz. 90 [1928, rev. 1944-5]
Bartók: Romanian Folk Dances, Sz. 56 [1915]
Bartók: Rondos (3) on Slovak Folk Tunes, Sz. 84 [1916, 1927]
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 [1937]
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 [1944]
Bartók: Sonatina, Sz. 55 [1915]
Bartók: String Quartet #1, Sz. 40 [1909]
Bartók: String Quartet #2, Sz. 67 [1917]
Bartók: String Quartet #3, Sz. 85 [1927]
Bartók: String Quartet #4, Sz. 91 [1928]
Bartók: String Quartet #5, Sz. 102 [1934]
Bartók: String Quartet #6, Sz. 114 [1939]
Bartók: Suite for piano, op. 14, Sz. 62 [1916]
Bartók: The Miraculous Mandarin, Sz. 73 [1924]
Bartók: The Wooden Prince, Sz. 60 [1916]
Bartók: Viola Concerto, Sz. 120 [1945]
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1, Sz. 36 [1908]
Bartók: Violin Concerto #2 in G, Sz. 112, BB 117 [1938]
Bartók: Violin Sonata #1, Sz. 75 [1921]
Bartók: Violin Sonata #2, Sz. 76 [1922]
Bassett: Variations for Orchestra [1963]
Bate: Symphony #4 [1954-55]
Bauldeweyn (formerly attrib. Josquin): Missa Da pacem [c. 1509-1513]
Bax: Cello concerto [1932]
Bax: Elegiac Trio [1916]
Bax: Fantasy Sonata for Harp and Viola [1927]
Bax: Harp Quintet [1919]
Bax: In Memoriam (tone poem for orchestra), GP 179 [1916]
Bax: In Memoriam for cor anglais, harp, and string quartet (Irish Elegy) GP 190 [1916]
Bax: A Legend (Symphonic Poem) [1944]
Bax: November Woods [1917]
Bax: Nympholept [1915]
Bax: Piano Quartet in One Movement [1906]
Bax: Piano Quintet in G minor [1915]
Bax: String Quartet #1 in G
Bax: String Quartet #2 [1925]
Bax: String Quartet #3 [1936]
Bax: Symphony #1 in E-flat [1922]
Bax: Symphony #3 [1929]
Bax: Symphony #4 in E-flat [1931]
Bax: Symphony #5 [1932]
Bax: Symphony #6 [1935]
Bax: Tintagel [1919]
Bax: Violin concerto [1938]
Bax: Winter Legends [1930]
Bax/Parlett: Concerto for Piano and Orchestra [1939, 2007]
Bayle: Erosphère [1980]
Bayle: Toupie dans le Ciel [1979-1980]
Bazzini: La Ronde des Lutins, op. 25 [1852]
Bazzini: String Quartet #2 in D minor, op. 75 [1875]
Beach: Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 45 [1899]
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 [1907]
Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, op. 150 [1938]
Beach: Romance for Violin and Piano, op. 23 [1893]
Beach: Symphony in E minor, op. 32 "Gaelic" [1896]
Beal: House of Cards Symphony [2016]
Beamish: Viola Concerto #1 [1995]
Beamish: Viola Concerto #2 "The Seafarer" [2001]
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria [c. 1200]
Bedrossian: Twist [2016]
Beethoven: "Eroica" Variations and Fugue in E-flat, op. 35 [1802]
Beethoven: "Triple" Concerto for violin, cello, and piano in C, op. 56 [1805]
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte (To the Distant Beloved), op. 98 [1816]
Beethoven: Adelaide, op. 46 [1795]
Beethoven: Ah! perfido, op. 65 [1796]
Beethoven: Andante Favori, WoO 57 [1804]
Beethoven: Bagatelle #25 in A minor, WoO 59 "Für Elise" [c. 1810]
Beethoven: Bagatelles (7), op. 33 [1801-02]
Beethoven: Bagatelles (11), op. 119 [1803-22]
Beethoven: Bagatelles (6), op. 126 [1824]
Beethoven: Cantata on the Death of Emperor Joseph II, WoO 87 [1790]
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #1 in F, op. 5/1 [1796]
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 5/2 [1796]
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 in A, op. 69 [1808]
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #4 in C, op. 102/1 [1815]
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #5 in D, op. 102/2 [1815]
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy in C minor, op. 80 [1808]
Beethoven: Christus am Ölberg (Christ on the Mount of Olives), op. 85 [1803/4]
Beethoven: Coriolan Overture, op. 62 [1807]
Beethoven: Der Namensfeier (Name Day Overture), op. 115 [1815]
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, op. 120 [1823]
Beethoven: Die Geschöpfe des Prometheus (The Creatures of Prometheus), op. 43 [1801]
Beethoven: Egmont, op. 84 [1810]
Beethoven: Fantasia in G minor, op. 77 [1809]
Beethoven: Fidelio, op. 72 [1805]
Beethoven: King Stephen, op. 117 (especially the Overture) [1811]
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #2, op. 72a [1805]
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b [1806]
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 [1807]
Beethoven: Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt (Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage), op. 112 [1815]
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123 [1823]
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, op. 15 [1795, rev. 1800]
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 19 [1795]
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 in C minor, op. 37 [1803]
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58 [1806/7]
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5 in E-flat, op. 73 "Emperor" [1809]
Beethoven: Piano Quartets, WoO 36 [1785]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 2/1 [1795]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #2 in A, op. 2/2 [1795]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #3 in C, op. 2/3 [1795]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 in E-flat, op. 7 [1798]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #5 in C minor, op. 10/1 [1797]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #6 in F, op. 10/2 [1797]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 [1798]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, op. 13 "Pathetique" [1798]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #9 in E, op. 14/1 [1798]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #10 in G, op. 14/2 [1799?]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #11 in B-flat, op. 22 [1800]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 in A-flat, op. 26 "Funeral March" [1801]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" [1801]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 27/2 "Moonlight" [1801]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" [1801]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #16 in G, op. 31/1 [1802]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, op. 31/2 "Tempest" [1802]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 [1802]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #19 in G minor, op. 49/1 [1795-8]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #20 in G, op. 49/2 [1795-8]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 in C, op. 53 "Waldstein" [1804]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #22 in F, op. 54 [1804]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 in F minor, op. 57 "Appassionata" [1805]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #24 in F-sharp, op. 78 "À Thérèse" [1809]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #25 in G, op. 79 [1809]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 in E-flat, op. 81a "Les Adieux" [1812]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 in E minor, op. 90 [1814]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #28 in A, op. 101 [1816]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 in B-flat, op. 106 "Hammerklavier" [1818]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109 [1820]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110 [1822]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111 [1822]
Beethoven: Piano Sonatas (4), WoO 47 [1783]
Beethoven: Piano Trio #1 in E-flat, op. 1/1 [1795]
Beethoven: Piano Trio #2 in G, op. 1/2 [1795]
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 [1795]
Beethoven: Piano Trio #4 in B-flat, op. 11 "Gassenhauer" [1797]
Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 in D, op. 70/1 "Ghost" [1808]
Beethoven: Piano Trio #6 in E-flat, op. 70/2 [1808]
Beethoven: Piano Trio #7 in B-flat, op. 97 "Archduke" [1811]
Beethoven: Quintet for Piano and Winds in E-flat, op. 16 [1796]
Beethoven: Romance #1 in G for Violin and Orchestra, op. 40 [1802]
Beethoven: Romance #2 in F for Violin and Orchestra, op. 50 [1798]
Beethoven: Rondo a capriccio in G, op. 129 "Rage Over a Lost Penny" [1795]
Beethoven: Rondos (2) for piano, op. 51 [c. 1796-8]
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat, op. 20 [1799]
Beethoven: Sextet in E-flat, op. 71 [1796]
Beethoven: String Quartets #1-6, op. 18 [1800]
Beethoven: String Quartets #7-9, op. 59 "Razumovsky" [1806]
Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 74 "Harp" [1809]
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, op. 95 "Serioso" [1810]
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 in E-flat, op. 127 [1825]
Beethoven: String Quartet #13 in B-flat, op. 130 and the Große Fuge, op. 133 [1826-7]
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 131 [1826]
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132 [1825]
Beethoven: String Quartet #16 in F, op. 135 [1826]
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 [1795]
Beethoven: String Trios, op. 9 [1798]
Beethoven: Symphony #1 in C, op. 21 [1800]
Beethoven: Symphony #2 in D, op. 36 [1802]
Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 55 "Eroica" [1803]
Beethoven: Symphony #4 in B-flat, op. 60 [1806]
Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67 [1808]
Beethoven: Symphony #6 "Pastoral" in F, op. 68 [1808]
Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A, op. 92 [1812]
Beethoven: Symphony #8 in F, op. 93 [1812]
Beethoven: Symphony #9 in D minor, op. 125 "Choral" [1824]
Beethoven: The Consecration of the House Overture, op. 124 [1822]
Beethoven: The Ruins of Athens [1811]
Beethoven: Trio in C, op. 87 [c. 1795]
Beethoven: Variations (32) on an Original Theme in C minor, WoO 80 [1806]
Beethoven: Variations (7) on 'Bei Männern, welche Liebe fühlen' for cello and piano, WoO 46 [1801]
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D, op. 61 [1806]
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #1 in D, op. 12/1 [1798]
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2 [1798]
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #3 in E-flat, op. 12/3 [1798]
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #4 in A minor, op. 23 [1800]
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 in F, op. 24 "Spring" [1801]
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #6 in A, op. 30/1 [1802]
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #7 in C minor, op. 30/2 [1802]
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 [1802]
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #9, op. 47 "Kreutzer" [1803]
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #10 in G, op. 96 [1812]
Behrman: Figure in a Clearing [1977]
Behrman: On the Other Ocean [1977]
Behrman: Unforeseen Events [1991]
Bekku: Symphony #1 [1961]
Bekku: Symphony #4 "The Summer 1945" [1986-9]
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi [1830]
Bellini: I Puritani [1835]
Bellini: La Sonnambula [1831]
Bellini: Norma [1831]
Benda, F: Flute Concerto in E minor [18th century]
Bendix: Piano Concerto in G minor, op. 17 [1884]
Benevolo: Missa Si Deus Pro Nobis [17th century]
Benjamin, A.: Piano Concertino [1927]
Benjamin, A.: Symphony #1 [1945]
Benjamin, G.: Antara [1987]
Benjamin, G.: Lessons in Love and Violence [2015-17]
Benjamin, G.: Palimpsests [1998-2002]
Benjamin, G.: Ringed by the Flat Horizon [2000]
Benjamin, G.: Sudden Time [1989]
Benjamin, G.: Written on Skin [2012]
Bennett: Piano Concerto #5 in F minor [1836]
Bennett: Piano Sextet in F sharp minor [1838]
Bentzon: Cor Anglais Sonata, op. 71 [1951]
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 [c. 2010]
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, op. 81 [c. 2014]
Berg: Altenberg Lieder, op. 4 [1912]
Berg: Der Wein [1929]
Berg: Kammerkonzert (Chamber Concerto) [1925]
Berg: Lulu [1935]
Berg: Lyric Suite [1926]
Berg: Piano Sonata, op. 1 [c. 1909]
Berg: Pieces (3) for Orchestra, op. 6 [1915]
Berg: Pieces (4) for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 [1913]
Berg: Sieben frühe Lieder (Seven Early Songs) [1908]
Berg: String Quartet, op. 3 [1910]
Berg: Violin Concerto [1935]
Berg: Wozzeck [1922]
Berg, N.: Symphony #5 "Trilogia delle Passioni" [1924]
Bergman: Flute Concerto, op. 89 "Birds in the Morning" [1979]
Berger, A.: Duo for Cello and Piano [1951]
Berger, W.: Clarinet Trio in G minor, op. 94 [1903]
Berger, W.: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 [1905]
Berio: Chemins I for harp and orchestra [1964]; including Sequenza II for solo harp [1963]
Berio: Concerto for Two Pianos [1973]
Berio: Coro [1974-6]
Berio: Cries of London [1974]
Berio: Epifanies [1991]
Berio: Folk Songs [1964]
Berio: Laborintus II [1965]
Berio: Mutazione for tape [1955]
Berio: points on the curve to find... [1974]
Berio: Rendering [1989-90]
Berio: Sequenza I for flute [1958]
Berio: Sequenza II for harp [1963]
Berio: Sequenza III for solo voice [1966]
Berio: Sequenza IV for piano [1966]
Berio: Sequenza V for trombone [1966]
Berio: Sequenza VI for viola [1967]
Berio: Sequenza VIIa for oboe (arranged as VIIb for soprano saxophone) [1969]
Berio: Sequenza VIII for violin [1976]
Berio: Sequenza IXa for clarinet [1980]
Berio: Sequenza X for trumpet and piano resonance [1984]
Berio: Sequenza XI for guitar [1988]
Berio: Sequenza XII for bassoon [1995]
Berio: Sequenza XIV for cello [2002]
Berio: Sinfonia [1968]
Berio: Thema (Omaggio a Joyce) [1958]
Berio: Un rè in ascolto [1984]
Berio: Visage [1961]
Berio: Voci [1984]
Bériot: Violin Concerto #9 in A minor, op. 104 [1859]
Berkeley: Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra, op. 30 [1948]
Berkeley: Flute Concerto, op. 36 [1951-52]
Berkeley: Guitar Concerto, op. 88 [1974]
Berkeley: Horn Trio, op. 44 [c. 1953]
Berkeley: Piano Concerto in B-flat, op. 29 [1947-48]
Berkeley: Serenade for string orchestra, op. 12 [1939]
Berkeley, M.: Oboe Quintet "Into the Ravine" [2012]
Berlinski: From the World of My Father [1941]
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict, op. 27 [1862]
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini, op. 23 [1838]
Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts (Requiem), op. 5 [1837]
Berlioz: Grande symphonie funèbre et triomphale, op. 15 [1840]
Berlioz: Harold en Italie, op. 16 [1834]
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ, op. 25 [1854]
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust, op. 24 [1845]
Berlioz: La Mort de Cléopâtre [1829]
Berlioz: Le Corsaire Overture, op. 21 [1844]
Berlioz: Les francs-juges overture, op. 3 [1825]
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été, op. 7 [1841]
Berlioz: Les Troyens, op. 29 [1863]
Berlioz: Rob Roy Overture
Berlioz: Roman Carnival Overture, op. 9 [1844]
Berlioz: Roméo et Juliette, op. 17 [1839]
Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique, op. 14 [1830]
Berlioz: Te Deum, op. 22 [1849]
Berlioz: Tristia, op. 18 [1852]
Bernstein: Candide [1956; rev. 1989]
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms [1965]
Bernstein: Clarinet Sonata [1941-2]
Bernstein: Fancy Free [1944]
Bernstein: Mass [1971]
Bernstein: On the Town (including the Three Dance Episodes) [1944]
Bernstein: On the Waterfront (including the Symphonic Suite) [1955]
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs [1959]
Bernstein: Serenade after Plato's Symposium [1954]
Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety" [1949; rev. 1965]
Bernstein: West Side Story [1957]
Bertrand: Satka [2008]
Bertrand: Vertigo for 2 pianos and orchestra [2007]
Berwald: Konzertstück in F for Bassoon and Orchestra [1827]
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D [1855]
Berwald: Piano Quintet #2 in A [1857]
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singulière" [1845]
Berwald: Violin Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 2 [1820]
Biarent: Cello Sonata in F-sharp minor [1915]
Biber: Battalia à 10 [1673]
Biber: Harmonia artificiosa-ariosa [1696]
Biber: Missa Bruxellensis [c. 1700]
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis [1682]
Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas [c. 1676]
Biber: Requiem à 15 [1687]
Biber: Sonatae violino solo [1681]
Billone: 1+1=1 [2006]
Billone: Equilibrio.Cerchio [2014]
Billone: FACE for voice and ensemble [2017]
Billone: ITI KE MI [1995]
Billone: Mani.De Leonardis [2004]
Billone: Mani.Giacometti [2000]
Billone: Mani.Matta [2008]
Billone: Muri IIIb for string quartet [2010]
Billone: OM.ON [2015]
Billone: Sgorgo Y., N., & Oo. [2012, 2013]
Binchois: Triste plaisir et douloureuse joie [by 1434]
Birtwistle: Antiphonies for piano and orchestra [1992]
Birtwistle: Carmen Arcadiae Mechanicae Perpetuum [1977]
Birtwistle: Clarinet Quintet [1980]
Birtwistle: Earth Dances [1986]
Birtwistle: Harrison's Clocks [1998]
Birtwistle: Night’s Black Bird [2004]
Birtwistle: The Cry of Anubis [1994]
Birtwistle: The Mask of Orpheus [1986]
Birtwistle: The Minotaur [2008]
Birtwistle: The Moth Requiem [2012]
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time [1972]
Birtwistle: Theseus Game [2003]
Bitsch: Bassoon Concertino [1948]
Bizet: Carmen [1875]
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games) [1871]
Bizet: L'Arlésienne [1872]
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) [1863]
Bizet: Symphony in C [1855]
Blacher: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 26 [1947]
Blackwood: Twelve Microtonal Etudes for Electronic Music Media, op. 28 [1980]
Blavet: Flute Sonatas (6), op. 2 [1732]
Bliss: A Color Symphony, op. 24 [1922]
Bliss: Cello Concerto [1970]
Bliss: Checkmate [1937]
Bliss: Clarinet Quintet [1932]
Bliss: Meditations on a Theme of John Blow [1955]
Bliss: Metamorphic Variations [1972]
Bliss: Oboe Quintet [1927]
Blitzstein: Regina [1948]
Bloch: Avodath Hakodesh (Sacred Service)
Bloch: Baal Shem, B. 47 [1923]
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 [1925]
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #2 [1952]
Bloch: Helvetia [1929]
Bloch: Paysages, including "Tongataboo" [1923]
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 [1923]
Bloch: Piano Quintet #2 [1957]
Bloch: Schelomo [1916]
Bloch: String Quartet #1 in B minor, B. 40 [1916]
Bloch: String Quartet #2 [1945]
Bloch: String Quartet #3 [1952]
Bloch: String Quartet #4 [1953]
Bloch: String Quartet #5 [1956]
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor [1902]
Bloch: Violin Concerto [1938]
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 [1920]
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 "Poème mystique" [1924]
Blomdahl: Symphony #3 "Facetter" [1950]
Blow: An Ode on the Death of Mr Henry Purcell [1696]
Blow: Venus and Adonis [c. 1683]
Blumenfeld: Preludes (24), op. 17 [1892-4]
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat, G. 474 [1770 or before]
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 in B-flat, G. 482 [original c. 1770; arr. Grützmacher 1895]
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #4 in D, G. 448 "Fandango" [1798]
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 in C, G. 453 "La Ritirada di Madrid" [c. 1798]
Boccherini: String Quintet in C minor, op. 31/4, G. 328
Boccherini: String Quintet in D, op. 39/3, G. 339 [1787]
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11/5, G. 275 [1771]
Boccherini: Symphony #28 in D, op. 43, G. 521 [c. 1790]
Bodley: Symphony #2 "I Have Loved the Lands of Ireland" [1980]
Bodorova: Concerto for Violin and Viola [2005]
Boeck: Symphony in G [1895]
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, op. 25 [1895]
Boëllmann: Symphony in F, op. 24
Boëly: Pieces (12) for organ, op. 18 [1856]
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C [c. 1801]
Boieldieu: La Dame Blanche (The White Lady)
Boieldieu: Piano Concerto #1 in F [c. 1792]
Boito: Mefistofele [1867]
Bolcom: Canciones de Lorca [2006]
Bolcom: Ghost Rags [1970]
Bolcom: Piano Concerto [1976]
Bolcom: Piano Quintet #2 [2012]
Bolcom: Prometheus [2009]
Bolcom: Songs of Innocence & Experience [1982]
Bologne: String Quartets (6), op. 1 [c. 1770]
Bomtempo: Requiem in C minor, op. 23 [1820]
Bonis: Flute Sonata in C-sharp minor, op. 64 [1904]
Bonis: Soir-Matin for piano trio, op. 76 [1907]
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 [1927?]
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 [1934]
Bononcini: Divertimenti da camera [1722]
Bons: Nomaden [2015]
Borgstrøm: Die Nacht der Toten, op. 16 [1905]
Borodin (completed by Glazunov): Symphony #3 in A minor [1882]
Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia [1880]
Borodin: Petite Suite [c. 1870-85]
Borodin: Prince Igor (including the Polovtsian Dances) [1890]
Borodin: String Quartet #1 in A [1879]
Borodin: String Quartet #2 in D [1881]
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat [1867]
Borodin: Symphony #2 in B minor [1876]
Børresen: Symphony #2 in A, op. 7 "The Ocean" [1904]
Bortkiewicz: Piano Concerto #2, op. 28 "for the left hand only" [1924]
Bortkiewicz: Preludes (10), op. 33 [1926]
Bortniansky: Cherubim Song #7 [early 19th century]
Bortniansky: Sacred Concertos [1799]
Bosmans: Piano Concertino [1928]
Bottesini: Gran Duo Concertante [1880]
Boughton: The Immortal Hour [1912]
Boulanger, L: Clairières dans le ciel [1915]
Boulanger, L.: D'un soir triste [1918]
Boulanger, L.: Psalm 130 "Du fond de l'abîme" [1917]
Boulanger, L.: Vieille prière bouddhique [1914-17]/li>
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle [1917]
Boulez: ...explosante-fixe… [1973, 1993]
Boulez: Anthèmes II [1997]
Boulez: Dérive 1 [1984]
Boulez: Dérive 2 [1988; rev. 2009]
Boulez: Dialogue de l'ombre double [1985]
Boulez: Domaines [1961-8]
Boulez: Éclat/Multiples [1970]
Boulez: Incises [1994, rev. 2001]
Boulez: Le Marteau sans maître [1955]
Boulez: Le visage nuptial [1947, rev. 1951 and 1989]
Boulez: Livre pour cordes [1968, rev. 1988]
Boulez: Messagesquisse [1976]
Boulez: Notations (12) for piano [1945]
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 [1946]
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 [1948]
Boulez: Piano Sonata #3 [1955-7, 1963]
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli: Portrait de Mallarmé [1962; rev. 1983, 1989]
Boulez: Polyphonie X [1951]
Boulez: Répons [1985]
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna [1975]
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano [1946]
Boulez: Structures I [1952]
Boulez: Sur Incises [1998]
Bowen: Flute Sonata, op. 120 [1946]
Bowen: Phantasy Quintet [1932]
Bowen: Piano Concerto #4 in A minor, op. 88 [1929]
Bowen: Piano Trio in E minor [1946]
Bowen: Viola Concerto in C minor, op. 25 [1907]
Boyce: Symphonies (8), op. 2 [c. 1760]
Boyle: Violin Concerto [1935]
Braga Santos: Symphonic Overture #2 "Lisboa", op. 11 [1947]
Braga Santos: Symphonic Overture #3 "To Elisa de Sousa Pedroso" [1954]
Braga Santos: Symphonic Variations on a popular Alentejo theme "To Pedro de Freitas Branco" [1951]
Braga Santos: Symphony #1 in D [1946]
Braga Santos: Symphony #2 in B minor, op. 13 [1947]
Braga Santos: Symphony #3 in C, op. 15
Braga Santos: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 16 [1950]
Brahms, Dietrich, & Schumann: F-A-E Sonata [1853]
Brahms: "Double" Concerto for Violin and Cello in A minor, op. 102 [1887]
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture, op. 80 [1880]
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, op. 53 [1870]
Brahms: Ballades and Romances (4), op. 75, including "Edward" [1877-78]
Brahms: Ballades, op. 10 [1854]
Brahms: Begräbnisgesang, op. 13 [1858-9]
Brahms: Canons (13), op. 113 [by c. 1891]
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 in E minor, op. 38 [1865]
Brahms: Cello Sonata #2 in F, op. 99 [1886]
Brahms: Chorale Preludes (11), op. 122 [1896]
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115 [1891]
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas, op. 120 [1894]
Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114 [1891]
Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem, op. 45 [1868]
Brahms: Ernste Gesänge (4 Serious Songs), op. 121 [1896]
Brahms: Fantasias (7), op. 116 [1892]
Brahms: Geistliches Lied (Sacred Song), op. 30 [1856]
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen (Song of the Fates), op. 89 [1882]
Brahms: Horn Trio in E-flat, op. 40 [1865]
Brahms: Hungarian Dances, WoO 1 [1869]
Brahms: Intermezzi (3), op. 117 [1892]
Brahms: Klavierstücke (Piano Pieces, 6), op. 118 [1893]
Brahms: Klavierstücke (Piano Pieces, 8), op. 76 [1871, 1878]
Brahms: Liebeslieder Walzer, op. 52
Brahms: Motets (2), op. 74, including "Warum ist das Licht gegeben dem Mühseligen?" [1863, 1877]
Brahms: Nänie, op. 82 [1881]
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15 [1858]
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83 [1881]
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 25 [1861]
Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A, op. 26 [1861]
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 in C minor, op. 60 "Werther" [1875]
Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34 [1864]
Brahms: Piano Sonata #1 in C, op. 1 [1853]
Brahms: Piano Sonata #2 in F-sharp minor, op. 2 [1853]
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 [1853]
Brahms: Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8 [1891]
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 [1882]
Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 101 [1886]
Brahms: Pieces (4) for Piano (Klavierstücke), op. 119 [1893]
Brahms: Rhapsodies (2), op. 79 [1879]
Brahms: Rinaldo, op. 50 [1868]
Brahms: Romances and Songs (5), op. 84, including "Vergebliches Ständchen" [1881-82]
Brahms: Romances from Tieck's Liebesgeschichte der schönen Magelone, op. 33
Brahms: Scherzo in E flat minor, op. 4 [1851]
Brahms: Schicksalslied, op. 54 [1871]
Brahms: Serenade #1 in D, op. 11 [1857]
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 [1859]
Brahms: Sets (2) of Variations, op. 21 [c. 1853-7]
Brahms: Songs (2) for Alto, Viola, and Piano, op. 91 [1884]
Brahms: Songs (4) for female chorus, two horns and harp, op. 17 [1860]
Brahms: Songs (9), op. 32, including "Wie bist du, meine Königin" [1864]
Brahms: Songs (4), op. 43, including "Von ewiger Liebe" and "Die Mainacht" [1864]
Brahms: Songs (5), op. 49, including "Wiegenlied" (“Brahms’s Lullaby”) [1868]
Brahms: Songs (8), op. 59, including "Regenlied" and "Dein blaues Auge" [1870-3]
Brahms: Songs (5), op. 72, including "Alte Liebe" and "O kühler Wald" [1876-77]
Brahms: Songs (6), op. 85, including "In Waldeseinsamkeit" [1878-82]
Brahms: Songs (6), op. 86, including "Feldeinsamkeit" and "Todessehnen" [1879]
Brahms: Songs (5), op. 94, including "Sapphische Ode" [1884]
Brahms: Songs (4), op. 96, including "Der Tod, das ist die kühle Nacht" and "Wir wandelten, wir zwei zusammen" [1884]
Brahms: Songs (5), op. 104, including "Im Herbst" [1886-8]
Brahms: Songs (5), op. 105, including "Wie Melodien zieht es mir" and "Immer leiser wird mein Schlummer" [1888]
Brahms: Songs (5), op. 107, including "Mädchenlied" [1886-88]
Brahms: String Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 51/1 [1873]
Brahms: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 51/2 [1873]
Brahms: String Quartet #3 in B-flat, op. 67 [1876]
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 [1882]
Brahms: String Quintet #2 in G, op. 111 [1890]
Brahms: String Sextet #1 in B-flat, op. 18 [1860]
Brahms: String Sextet #2 in G, op. 36 [1865]
Brahms: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68 [1876]
Brahms: Symphony #2 in D, op. 73 [1877]
Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90 [1883]
Brahms: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98 [1885]
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 [1880]
Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel, op. 24 [1861]
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn, op. 56a/b [1873]
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 [1863]
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Robert Schumann, op. 9 [1854]
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77 [1878]
Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 in G, op. 78 [1879]
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 [1886]
Brahms: Violin Sonata #3 in D minor, op. 108 [1887]
Brahms: Waltzes, op. 39 [1865]
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder (Gypsy Songs), op. 103 and 112, including "Sehnsucht" and "Nächtens" [1888-91]
Brandl: Symphony in D, op. 25 [1803]
Braunfels: Tag- und Nachtstücke, op. 44 [1934]
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness [2012]
Bréville: Violin Sonata #1 in C-sharp minor [1919]
Brian: Symphony #1 in D minor "The Gothic" [1927]
Brian: Violin Concerto in C [1935]
Bridge: Cello Sonata in D minor, H. 125 [1913-7]
Bridge: Enter Spring, H.174 [1927]
Bridge: Oration, H.180 [1930]
Bridge: Piano Quartet in F-sharp minor, H. 94 "Phantasie" [1910]
Bridge: Piano Quintet in D minor, H.49a [1905; rev. 1912]
Bridge: Piano Sonata, H.160 [1924]
Bridge: Piano Trio #2, H. 178 [1929]
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 [1915]
Bridge: String Quartet #3, H.175 [1927]
Bridge: String Quartet #4, H.188 [1937]
Bridge: The Hour Glass, H.148 [1919-20]
Bridge: The Sea, H.100 [1911]
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols, op. 28 [1942]
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream, op. 64 [1960]
Britten: Billy Budd, op. 50 [1951]
Britten: Canticle #2, "Abraham and Isaac," op. 51 [1952]
Britten: Cello Suite #1, op. 72 [1964]
Britten: Cello Suite #2, op. 80 [1967]
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 [1963]
Britten: Curlew River, op. 71 [1964]
Britten: Death in Venice [1973]
Britten: Folk song arrangements, volumes 1-6 [1943-1961]
Britten: Hymn to St. Cecelia [1942]
Britten: Lachrymae (Reflections on a Song of John Dowland), op. 48 [1950]
Britten: Les Illuminations
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland, op. 70 [1963]
Britten: Peter Grimes, op. 33, including the Four Sea Interludes [1945]
Britten: Phaedra, op. 93 [1975]
Britten: Piano Concerto, op. 13 [1938; rev. 1945]
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings, op. 31 [1943]
Britten: Simple Symphony, op. 4 [1934]
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem, op. 20 [1940]
Britten: Soirées Musicales, op. 9 [1936]
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 [1945]
Britten: String Quartet #3, op. 94 [1975]
Britten: The Holy Sonnets of John Donne, op. 35 [1945]
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas, op. 57 [1957]
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 [1954]
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra, op. 34 [1945]
Britten: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Purcell, op. 34 [1946]
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, op. 10 [1937]
Britten: Violin Concerto, op. 15 [1939]
Britten: War Requiem, op. 66 [1962]
Brouwer: El Decameron Negro [1981]
Brouwer: Estudios Sencillos [1972, 1983, and 2001]
Brouwer: Guitar Concerto #3 "Elegiaco" [1986]
Browne, W. D.: To Gratiana dancing and singing [1913]
Browne: O Maria Salvatoris mater (from the Eton Choirbook) [c. 1490]
Browne: Salve Regina (from the Eton Choirbook) [15th century]
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem [probably 1502]
Browne: Stabat Mater dolorosa [15th century]
Bruce: The Lick Quartet [2019]
Bruch: Canzone, op. 55
Bruch: Concerto for Clarinet, Viola, and Orchestra in E minor, op. 88 [1911]
Bruch: Kol Nidrei, op. 47 [1880]
Bruch: Odysseus, op. 41 [1871-2]
Bruch: Pieces (8) for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83 [1910]
Bruch: Romanze in F Op. 85 [1911]
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy, op. 46 [1880]
Bruch: String Octet in B-flat [1920]
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 [1860]
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 [1884]
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 26 [1866]
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 [1877]
Bruckner: Abendzauber [1878]
Bruckner: Helgoland, WAB 71 [1893]
Bruckner: Mass #1 in D minor, WAB 26 [1864]
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor [1866]
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor [1868]
Bruckner: Motets, especially Ave Maria, WAB 6 [1861]
Bruckner: Psalm 150, WAB 38 [1892]
Bruckner: Requiem in D minor [1849]
Bruckner: String Quintet in F [1879]
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor [1869]
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor [1866]
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor [1872]
Bruckner: Symphony #3 in D minor [1873]
Bruckner: Symphony #4 in E-flat "Romantic", WAB 104 [1874]
Bruckner: Symphony #5 in B-flat, WAB 105 [1878]
Bruckner: Symphony #6 in A, WAB 106 [1881]
Bruckner: Symphony #7 in E, WAB 107 [1885]
Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor, WAB 108 [1890]
Bruckner: Symphony #9 in D minor [1896]
Bruckner: Te Deum [1884]
Bruhns: Prelude in E minor "The Great" [late 17th century]
Bruins: Concerto per pianoforte ed orchestra [1952]
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 [1902]
Brumel: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Brumel: Missa de Beata Virgine [by 1512]
Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus (The Earthquake Mass) [before 1520]
Brun: Symphony #7 in D [1937]
Bryars: Cello concerto, "Farewell to Philosophy" [1995]
Bryars: Piano Concerto "The Solway Canal" [2010]
Bryars: Jesus' Blood Never Failed Me Yet [1971]
Bryars: String Quartet #1 "Between the National and the Bristol" [1985]
Bryars: The Sinking of the Titanic [1969]
Buck: Concert Variations on "The Star-Spangled Banner", op. 23 [1868]
Budashkin: Domra Concerto [1943]
Bull: In Nomine IX [before c. 1612]
Bull: Walsingham (from the Fitzwilliam Virginal Book) [c. 1600]
Burgmüller, N.: String Quartet #4 in A minor, op. 14 [1835]
Burgon: Nunc dimittis [1979]
Burkhard: Violin Concerto #2, op. 69 [1943]
Bush, A.: Symphony #2, op. 33 "Nottingham" [1949]
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina [15th century]
Busnois: Gaude coelestis Domina [15th century]
Busnois: Missa L'homme armé [1468]
Busoni: Doktor Faust [1924]
Busoni: Elegien
Busoni: Fantasia after JS Bach, BV 253 [1909]
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica, BV 256 [1910]
Busoni: Piano Concerto in C, op. 39 [1904]
Busoni: Sarabande and Cortège (Two Studies for Doktor Faust), op. 51 [1919]
Busoni: Sechs Tonstücke (Six Tone Pieces) [1916]
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda [1912]
Busoni: Violin Concerto, op. 35a [1897]
Butterworth, A.: Viola Concerto [1988-92]
Butterworth, G.: Songs (6) from A Shropshire Lad [1911]
Butterworth, G.: The Banks of Green Willow [1913]
Buxtehude: Cantata "Gott hilf mir", BuxWV 34 [17th century]
Buxtehude: Cantata "Herzlich lieb hab ich dich, o Herr", BuxWV 41
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 [1690 or earlier]
Buxtehude: Keyboard Ciacona (Chaconne) in E minor, BuxWV 160 [17th cent.]
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri, BuxWV 75 [1680]
Buxtehude: Nun freut euch, lieben Christen g'mein, BuxWV 210 [c. 1700]
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 [probably after 1690 and before 1707]
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 [17th century]
Buxtehude: Violin Sonata in G minor, op. 2/3; BuxWV 261
Byrd: Gradualia [1605, 1607]
Byrd: Infelix ego [1591]
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices [c. 1594]
Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices [c. 1593]
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices [c. 1595]
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke [1591]
Byrd: Quomodo cantabimus [1584]
Byrd: The Great Service [before 1606]
Byrd: Tristitia et Anxietas [1589]
Byström: Symphony in D Minor [1870-2, rev. 1895]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Cabanilles: Primera Batalla Imperial de Quinto Tono [late 17th century]
Cabezón: Obras de Música [published 1578]
Caccini, F.: La liberazione di Ruggiero dall'isola d'Alcina [1625]
Caccini, G.: L’Euridice [1602]
Caccini, G.: Le nuove musiche (The New Music) [1601]
Cage: 4'33 [1952, 1962]
Cage: ASLSP [1987]
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis [1962]
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra [1951]
Cage: Dream [1948]
Cage: Etudes Australes [1975]
Cage: Fontana Mix [1958]
Cage: Imaginary Landscape #1 [1939]
Cage: In a Landscape [1948]
Cage: Music of Changes [1951]
Cage: Number Pieces [1987-92]
Cage: Roaratorio: An Irish Circus on Finnegans Wake [1979]
Cage: Second Construction [1940]
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano [1946-8]
Cage: Souvenir [1983]
Cage: String Quartet in Four Parts [1950]
Cage: Suite for Toy Piano [1948]
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs [1942]
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo [probably c. 1698]
Caldara: Sonate da camera, op. 2 [1699]
Camilleri: Malta Suite [1946]
Campion: Two Bookes of Ayres [1613]
Campra: Messe de Requiem [after 1723]
Canat de Chizy: Cello Concerto "Moïra" [1998]
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne [1923-30]
Canteloube: Suite: Dans la montagne [1906]
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus [1923]
Carbonelli: Sonate da camera, #1-6
Cardew: Thälmann Variations [1974]
Cardew: The Great Learning [1970]
Cardew: Treatise [1967]
Cardoso: Missa Miserere mihi Domine [17th century]
Cardoso: Requiem [17th cent.]
Carissimi: Jephte [probably 1648]
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator [1914]
Carpenter: Skyscrapers [1924]
Carpenter: Symphony #1 "Sermons in Stone" [1917/40]
Carreño, I.: Margariteña, Glosa sinfónica [1954]
Carrillo: Mass for Pope John XXIII [1960]
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón [1922]
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras [1976]
Carter: Cello Concerto [2001]
Carter: Cello Sonata [1948]
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra [1969]
Carter: Dialogues [2003]
Carter: Double Concerto for harpsichord and piano with two chamber orchestras [1961]
Carter: Enchanted Preludes for flute and cello [1988]
Carter: Flute Concerto [2008]
Carter: Horn Concerto [2006]
Carter: Night Fantasies [1980]
Carter: Piano Concerto
Carter: Piano Quintet [1997]
Carter: Piano Sonata [1946]
Carter: Sonata for Flute, Oboe, Cello, and Harpsichord [1952]
Carter: String Quartet #1 [1951]
Carter: String Quartet #2 [1959]
Carter: String Quartet #3 [1971]
Carter: String Quartet #4 [1986]
Carter: String Quartet #5 [1995]
Carter: Symphonia: Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei [1996]
Carter: Three Illusions for Orchestra [2004]
Carter: Triple Duo [1983]
Carter: Variations for Orchestra [1955]
Carver: Missa Dum sacrum mysterium [c. 1510]
Carulli: Serenade in A for two guitars, op. 96/1 [1815]
Carwithen: Concerto for Piano and Strings [1948]
Carwithen: Suffolk Suite [1964]
Casella: Cello Sonata #1 in C minor, op. 8 [1906]
Casella: Cello Sonata #2 in C, op. 45 [1926]
Casella: Elegia eroica, op. 29 [1914]
Casella: Suite in C, op. 13 [1910]
Casella: Symphony #1 in B minor, op. 5 [1905-06]
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 12 [1909]
Casella: Symphony #3 (Sinfonia), op. 63 [1939-40]
Casella: Triple Concerto, op. 56 [1933]
Casella: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 48 [1928]
Casken: The Dream of the Rood [2008]
Cassadó: Suite for Solo Cello in D minor [1926]
Castellanos: Santa Cruz de Pacairigua (Suite Sinfonica) [1954]
Castello: Sonate Concertate in Stile Moderno [1629]
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: 24 Caprichos de Goya, op. 195 [1961]
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Antony and Cleopatra, op. 134 [1947]
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Cello Sonata, op. 50 [1928]
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Concerto Italiano for violin and orchestra [1924]
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 in D, op. 99 [1939]
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Les Guitares bien tempérées, op. 199 [1962]
Castiglioni: Attraverso lo specchio [1961]
Castillon: Piano Concerto in D, op. 12
Castillon: Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 1 [1863-64]
Catoire: Piano Quartet in A minor, op. 31 [1916]
Catoire: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 28 [1914]
Caurroy: Fantasies (42) [before 1610]
Cavalli: Eliogabalo [1667]
Cavalli: Giasone [1649]
Cavalli: La Calisto [1651]
Cendo: In Vivo [2008-2011]
Cendo: Introduction aux ténèbres [2009]
Cendo: Tract [2007]
Cerha: Percussion Concerto [2008]
Cerha: Spiegel [1961]
Cerha: String Quartet #3 [2001]
Cerha: Violin Concerto [2004]
Cesti: La Dori [1657]
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque [c. 1891]
Chabrier: España [1883]
Chabrier: Pieces Pittoresques [1881]
Chabrier: Suite pastorale [1888]
Chadwick: String Quartet #4 in E minor [1896]
Chadwick: Symphonic Sketches [1904]
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D, op. 107 [1902]
Chaminade: Piano Trio #1 in G minor, op. 11 [1880]
Chaminade: Piano Trio #2 in A minor, op. 34 [1886]
Chance: Variations on a Korean Folk Song [1965]
Chapí: String Quartet #2 in F [1904]
Charpentier: Actéon [1683]
Charpentier: La descente d'Orphée aux enfers [1686]
Charpentier: Le malade imaginaire
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres [1670s to c. 1690]
Charpentier: Les plaisirs de Versailles [1682]
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 [c. 1694]
Charpentier: Mors Saülis et Jonathæ, H 403 [1682]
Charpentier: Te Deum, H. 146 [probably 1692]
Chasins: Three Chinese Pieces [1926]
Chausson (completed by Indy): String Quartet in C minor, op. 35 [1898-9]
Chausson: Chanson perpétuelle, op. 37 [1898]
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet in D, op. 21 [1891]
Chausson: La Tempête, op. 18 [1888]
Chausson: Le Roi Arthus, op. 23 [1895]
Chausson: Mélodies (7), op. 2 [1880]
Chausson: Piano Quartet in A, op. 30 [1897]
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 3 [1881]
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer, op. 19 [1892]
Chausson: Poème for Violin and Orchestra, op. 25 [1896]
Chausson: Symphony in B-flat, op. 20 [1890]
Chávez: Paisajes Mexicanos (Variaciones sinfónicas) [1973]
Chavez: Soli I for oboe, clarinet, bassoon, and trumpet [1933]
Chavez: Soli II for wind quintet [1961]
Chavez: Soli III for four soloists and orchestra [1965]
Chavez: Soli IV for brass trio [1967]
Chavez: Sinfonia de Antigona (Symphony #1) [1933]
Chávez: Symphony #2 "Sinfonía India" [1936]
Chávez: Symphony #6 [1962]
Chen & He: Butterfly Lovers' Violin Concerto [1959]
Cherubini: Marche funèbre [1820]
Cherubini: Mass #11 in A "For the Coronation of Charles X" [1825]
Cherubini: Missa Solemnis #2 in D minor [1811]
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor [1816]
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat [by 1814]
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 in A minor [1837]
Cherubini: String Trio No. 1 [1809]
Cherubini: Symphony in D [1815]
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and Choir, op. 40 "Russian Orthodox Service"
Chiang Wen-yeh [or Koh Bunya]: Confucian Temple Rites, op. 30 [1939]
Chin: Cello Concerto [2013]
Chin: Clarinet Concerto [2014]
Chin: Double Concerto for piano, percussion and ensemble [2002]
Chin: Le Chant des Enfants des Étoiles [2016]
Chin: Mannequin [2014]
Chin: Piano Concerto [1997]
Chin: Rocaná [2008]
Chin: Šu for sheng and orchestra [2009]
Chin: Violin Concerto [2001]
Chin: Xi for ensemble and electronics [1998]
Chopin: Allegro de Concert, op. 46 [1841]
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante, op. 22 [1834]
Chopin: Ballades [1831-42]
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp, op. 60 [1846]
Chopin: Berceuse in D-flat, op. 57 [1844]
Chopin: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 65 [1846]
Chopin: Écossaises (3), op. 72/3 [1826]
Chopin: Études [1829-41]
Chopin: Fantaisie in F minor, op. 49 [1841]
Chopin: Fantasy on Polish Airs in A, op. 13 [1828]
Chopin: Impromptus [1837, 1839, 1843], including the Fantaisie-Impromptu [1834]
Chopin: Introduction and Polonaise brillante in C for cello and piano, op. 3 [1829]
Chopin: Mazurkas [1825-1849]
Chopin: Nocturnes [1827-46]
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor, op. 11 [1830]
Chopin: Piano Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 21 [1829]
Chopin: Piano Sonata #1 in C minor, op. 4 [1828]
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 in B-flat minor, op. 35 "Marche funèbre" [1839]
Chopin: Piano Sonata #3 in B minor, op. 58 [1844]
Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 8 [1829]
Chopin: Polonaises [1817-1846], including the Polonaise-fantaisie in A-flat, op. 61 [1846]
Chopin: Prelude in C-sharp minor, op. 45 [1841]
Chopin: Preludes, op. 28 [1839]
Chopin: Rondo à la Krakowiak in F, op. 14 [1828]
Chopin: Rondo à la mazur in F, op. 5 [1826]
Chopin: Rondo in E-flat, op. 16 [1833]
Chopin: Scherzi [1832; 1837; 1839; 1842]
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano," op. 2 [1827]
Chopin: Waltzes [1824-1849]
Chowning: Stria [1977]
Ciconia: O rosa bella [early 15th century]
Ciconia: Una panthera [c. 1400]
Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur [1902]
Cimarosa: Il maestro di cappella [1793]
Cimarosa: Il matrimonio segreto [1792]
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) [1907]
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) [1901]
Clarke: Piano Trio [1921]
Clarke: Prelude, Allegro and Pastorale [1941]
Clarke: Viola Sonata [1919]
Clemens non Papa: Ecce quam bonum [1558]
Clemens non Papa: Ego flos campi à 7 [1550]
Clemens non Papa: Magnificat octavi toni
Clemens non Papa: Missa Gaude lux Donatiane [1557]
Clemens non Papa: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis [16th cent.]
Clemens non Papa: Missa Pro Defunctis [16th cent.]
Clemens non Papa: Pater Peccavi [1554]
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum, op. 44 [1817]
Clementi: Piano sonata in F sharp minor, op. 25/5 [1790]
Clementi: Symphony in B-flat, op. 18/1 [1784]
Clementi: Symphony in D, op. 18/2 [1787]
Clyne: Dance (Cello Concerto) [2019]
Clyne: Night Ferry [2012]
Clyne: The Violin [2014]
Cmiral: Altered Mind of 20-20 [2020]
Coates, E.: London Suite [1933]
Coates, G.: Among the Asteroids for string quartet [1962]
Coates, G.: Holographic Universe for violin and orchestra [1975]
Coates, G.: Nightscape [2008]
Coates, G.: Piano Quintet [2013]
Coates, G.: String Quartet #5 [1988]
Coates, G.: String Quartet #7 "Angels" with organ [2001]
Coates, G.: String Quartet #8 [2001/2002]
Coates, G.: Symphony #1 "Music on Open Strings" [1972]
Coates, G.: Symphony #2 "Music on Abstract Lines/ Illuminatio in Tenebris“ [1974]
Coates, G.: Symphony #4 "Chiaroscuro" [1989]
Coates, G.: Symphony #8 "Indian Sounds" for voices and orchestra [1991]
Coates, G.: Symphony #10 "Drones of Druids on Celtic Ruins" [1989]
Coates, G.: Symphony #15 "Homage to Mozart" [2005]
Coates, G.: Symphony #16 "Time Frozen" [1993]
Coates, G.: The Force for Peace in War [1973]
Coke: Piano Concerto #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 38 [1954]
Coke: Piano Concerto #5 in D minor, op. 57 [1947]
Coke: Piano Concerto #6 in C minor, op. 63 [1954]
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 1 [1893]
Coleridge-Taylor: The Song of Hiawatha, op. 30 [1900]
Colgrass: Winds of Nagual [1985]
Compère: Crux triumphans [1502]
Compère: Missa Galeazescha [c. 1474]
Connesson: Flammenschrift [2012]
Conrad: Four Violins [1964]
Constant: 14 Stations [1970]
Copland: Appalachian Spring [1944]
Copland: Billy the Kid [1938]
Copland: Clarinet Concerto [1949]
Copland: Dance Symphony [1930]
Copland: Danzón Cubano [1942; orch. 1946]
Copland: Duo for flute and piano [1971]
Copland: El Salón México [1936]
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man [1942]
Copland: Lincoln Portrait [1942]
Copland: Old American Songs
Copland: Piano Concerto [1926]
Copland: Piano Variations [1930]
Copland: Pieces (2) for String Quartet [1928]
Copland: 12 Poems of Emily Dickinson [1950]
Copland: Quiet City [1939-41]
Copland: Rodeo [1942]
Copland: Symphony #2 "Short" [1933]
Copland: Symphony #3 [1946]
Copland: The Tender Land [1954]
Copland: Three Latin-American Sketches [1971]
Copland: Violin Sonata [1943]
Corelli: Concerti Grossi (12), op. 6 [1714]
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in F (arr. Barbirolli)
Corelli: Trio Sonatas (12), op. 3 [1689]
Corelli: Trio Sonatas (12), op. 4 [1694]
Corelli: Violin Sonatas (12), op. 5 [1700]
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto [1977]
Corigliano: Percussion Concerto "Conjurer" [2007]
Corigliano: Symphony #1 [1989]
Corigliano: The Mannheim Rocket [2000]
Corigliano: Violin Concerto "The red violin" [2003]
Cornysh: Ah Robyn, gentle Robyn [16th century]
Cornysh: Ave Maria (from the Eton Choirbook) [by c. 1500]
Cornysh: Salve regina [by 1502]
Costa: Aphoristic Madrigal [2015]
Costeley: Seigneur Dieu ta pitié [1558]
Coulthard: Canada Mosaic [1974]
Coulthard: Piano Concerto [1960, rev. 1967]
Coulthard: Twelve Essays on a Cantabile Theme [1972]
Couperin, A. L.: Pièces de Clavecin [1751]
Couperin, L.: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher [c. 1652]
Couperin: Domine salvum fac regem [probably after 1689]
Couperin: Elévation "Lauda Sion salvatorem" [1680]
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres [1714]
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux [1714]
Couperin: Les Nations [1726]
Couperin: Pièces de Clavecin [1713-1730]
Couperin: Versets (4) d’un motet composé de l’ordre du roy
Couperin: Versets (7) d’un motet composé de l’ordre du roy [1704]
Couperin: Versets (7) d’un motet composé de l’ordre du roy [1705]
Cowell: Symphony #16 "Icelandic" [1962]
Cowell: The Banshee
Cowell: The Tides of Manaunaun [1917]
Cowen: Symphony #3 in C minor "Scandinavian" [1880]
Cramer: Piano Concerto #8 in D minor, op. 70 [1825]
Cras: mes d'enfants [1918]
Cras: Concerto pour piano et orchestra [1931]
Cras: Journal de bord, for orchestra [1927]
Cras: Légende pour violoncelle et orchestre [1929]
Cras: Piano Quintet [1922]
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello [1928]
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet [1931]
Crecquillon: Missa Mort m'a privé [1540s]
Creston: Saxophone Concerto, op. 26 [1941]
Creston: Symphony #2, op. 35 [1944]
Creston: Symphony #3 "Three Mysteries", op. 48 [1950]
Crosse: Some Marches on a Ground [1970]
Crosse: The Demon of Adachigahara [1968]
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children [1970]
Crumb: Apparition
Crumb: Black Angels (Thirteen Images from the Dark Land) [1970]
Crumb: A Haunted Landscape [1984]
Crumb: Makrokosmos [1972-9]
Crumb: Otherworldly Resonances for 2 pianos [2003]
Crumb: Sonata for solo cello [1955]
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) [1971]
Crusell: Clarinet Concerto #1 in E-flat [c. 1811]
Crusell: Clarinet Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 5 [1818]
Cui: Preludes (25), op. 64 [1903]
Cui: Suite Concertante [1884]
Cutting: Lute music, including "Divisions on Greensleeves" [late 16th century]
Czernowin: Adiantum Capillus-Veneris I-III (Maidenhair fern I-III) [2015-2016]
Czernowin: HIDDEN [2013-4]
Czernowin: MAIM [2006]
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
Dalbavie: Sinfonietta [2005]
Dallapiccola: Canti di prigionia (Songs of Imprisonment) [1938]
Dallapiccola: Ciaccona, Intermezzo e Adagio for Solo Cello
Dallapiccola: Il Prigioniero [1948]
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna [1954]
Dallapiccola: Quaderno musicale di Annalibera [1952]
Dallapiccola: Three Questions with Two Answers [1962]
Damase: Concertino for piano and string orchestra [1991]
Damase: Flute Concerto [1992]
Damase: Horn Concerto [1994]
Damase: Piano Concerto #2 [1962]
Damase: Rhapsodie de printemps for piano and orchestra [1960]
Damase: Rhapsodie for horn and orchestra [1987]
Damase: Symphony [1952]
Dan: Symphony #4 "1965 Kanagawa" [1965]
Dandrieu: Pièces de Clavecin [1724; 1728; 1734]
Danielpour: Concerto for Orchestra "Zoroastrian Riddles"
Danielpour: A Woman’s Life on texts by Maya Angelou [2007]
Danielpour: Darkness in the Ancient Valley [2011]
Danielpour: First Light [1988]
Danielpour: Margaret Garner [2005]
Danielpour: The Enchanted Garden [1992]
Danyel: Songs for the Lute, Viol and Voice [1606]
Danzi: Cello concerto in E minor, P. 243 [1809]
Danzi: Horn Sonata in E minor, op. 44 [1814]
Danzi: Wind Quintets, Op. 56 [1821]
Daquin: Pièces de Clavecin [c. 1735]
Darmar: Piano Concerto "Cunda" [2014]
Daugherty: Deus Ex Machina [2007]
Daugherty: Fire and Blood [2003]
Daugherty: Le Tombeau de Liberace [1996]
Daugherty: Tales of Hemingway [2015]
Daugherty: Trail of Tears for flute and orchestra [2010]
David, Félicien: Herculanum [1859]
David, Ferdinand: Trombone Concertino in E-flat, op. 4 [1837]
Davidovsky: Synchronisms #6 [1970]
Davies, W.: Symphony #2 in G, op. 32 [1911]
Davies: An Orkney Wedding, With Sunrise [1895]
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King [1969]
Davies: Farewell to Stromness [1980]
Davies: Guitar Sonata [1984]
Davies: Naxos Quartets [2001-2007]
Davies: Sea Eagle [1982]
Davies: Strathclyde Concerto #9 for six woodwind instruments and orchestra [1994]
Davies: Symphony #1
Davies: Symphony #5 [1994]
Davies: Symphony #10 [2013]
Davies: Trumpet Concerto
Davies: Worldes Blis
Davydov: Cello Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 14 [1863?]
Dawson: Negro Folk Symphony [1934]
De Meij: T-Bone Concerto [1996]
Dean: Hamlet [2017]
Dean: Testament for 12 violas [2002]
Dean: The Lost Art of Letter Writing [2006]
Dean: Vexations and Devotions [2005]
Dean: Viola Concerto [2005]
Dean: Voices of Angels [1996]
Debussy: Arabesques (2) for piano, L 66 [1888-91]
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 [1887]
Debussy: Cello Sonata in D minor, L 135 [1915]
Debussy: Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 [1898]
Debussy: Children's Corner, L 113 [1908]
Debussy: Danses sacrée et profane, L 103 [1904]
Debussy: En blanc et noir, L 134 [1915]
Debussy: Estampes, L 100 [1903]
Debussy: Études (12), L 136 [1915]
Debussy: Fantaisie for Piano and Orchestra, L 73 [1890]
Debussy: Fêtes galantes, L 80 & 104 [1915]
Debussy: Images Oubliees [1894]
Debussy: Images pour orchestre, L 122 [1912]
Debussy: Images pour piano, L 110 & 111 [1905 & 1907]
Debussy: Jeux, L 126 [1913]
Debussy: L'enfant prodigue, L 57 [1884, rev. 1907-8]
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 [1904]
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux (The Toy Box), L 128 [1913]
Debussy: La Damoiselle élue, L. 62 [1888]
Debussy: La Mer, L 109 [1905]
Debussy: La plus que lente, L. 121 [1910]
Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques [1911]
Debussy: Lindaraja, L 97 [1901]
Debussy: Masques, L 105
Debussy: Nocturnes, L 91 [1899]
Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande, L 88 [1902]
Debussy: Petite Suite, L 65 [1907]
Debussy: Piano Trio in G, L 3 [1880]
Debussy: Poèmes (5) de Baudelaire, L 64 [1889]
Debussy: Pour le piano, L 95 [1901]
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun) [1894]
Debussy: Préludes for piano, Books I & II, L 117 & 123 [1910, 1913]
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra, L 116 [1910]
Debussy: Printemps, L. 61 [1887, 1912]
Debussy: Proses lyriques, L 84 [1893]
Debussy: Rêverie, L 68 [1890]
Debussy: Rhapsody for alto saxophone and orchestra [1919]
Debussy: Six Épigraphes antiques, L 131 [1915]
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola, and Harp, L 137 [1915]
Debussy: String Quartet in G minor, L 85 [1893]
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque, L 75, including "Clair de lune" [1905]
Debussy: Syrinx, L 129 [1913]
Debussy: Tarantelle styrienne (Danse), L 69 [1890]
Debussy: Violin Sonata in G minor, L 140 [1917]
Decaux: Clairs de lune [1900-1907]
Delalande: Majesté [1681]
Delalande: Te Deum [1684]
Delibes: Coppélia [1870]
Delibes: Lakmé (including the Flower Duet) [1883]
Delibes: Le roi s’amuse, six airs de danse dans le style ancien [1882]
Delibes: Les filles de Cadix [1874]
Delibes: Sylvia [1876]
Delius: A Mass of Life [1905]
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet, including "The Walk to the Paradise Garden" [1910]
Delius: Brigg Fair (An English Rhapsody) [1907]
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon a Time)
Delius: Florida Suite [1887]
Delius: Paris - The Song of a Great City [1900]
Delius: Piano Concerto in C minor [1897]
Delius: Pieces (2) for Small Orchestra (On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring; Summer Night on the River) [1912 and 1911]
Delius: Sea Drift [1904]
Delius: Small Tone Poems (3): #1. Summer Evening [1890]
Delius: Songs of Farewell
Delius: String Quartet [1917]
Delius: The Song of the High Hills
Delius: Violin Sonata #1 [1914]
Delius: Violin Sonata in B major, op. posth. [1892]
Dello Joio: Meditations on Ecclesiastes [1956]
Del Tredici: In Memory of a Summer Day [1980]
Demessieux: Te Deum, op. 11 [1959]
Dench: ik(s)land [ s] [1997-8]
Dench: Piano Sonata [2015-6]
Denisov: Concerto for 2 Violas, Harpsichord, and Strings [1984]
Denisov: Guitar Concerto [1991]
Denisov: Requiem [1980]
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar [1977]
Denisov: The Sun of Incas [1964]
Denisov: Viola Concerto (including its arrangement for alto saxophone) [1986]
Dennehy: Elastic Harmonic [2005]
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás [2007]
Dennehy: Stainless Staining [2007]
Dennehy: That the Night Come [2010]
Desmarets: Vénus et Adonis [1697]
Dessner: Music for Wood and Strings [2013]
Dett: The Ordering of Moses, a Biblical Folk Scene for soloists, chorus and orchestra [1932]
Dhomont: Cycle du son [1998]
Dhomont: Forêt profonde [1996]
Dhomont: Sous le regard d'un soleil noir [1981]
Diamond: Rounds for string orchestra [1944]
Diamond: String Quartet #2 [1943-4]
Diamond: Symphony #3 [1945]
Diamond: Symphony #4 [1945]
Dickinson: Piano Concerto [1984]
Diepenbrock: Hymne an die Nacht [1899]
Diepenbrock: Im grossen Schweigen, five songs for baritone and orchestra [1906]
Dietrich: Symphony in D minor, op. 20 [1869]
Dillon: The Book of Elements [2002]
Dillon: Circe [2017]
Dillon: The Gates [2016]
Dillon: La Navette [2000-2001]
Dillon: Nine Rivers Cycle [1985-1996]
Dillon: Physis [2004-2005]
Dillon: String Quartet #6 [2010]
D'India: Ottavo Libro de Madrigali [1624]
Ding: Long March Symphony [1962]
Dinicu: Hora Staccato [1906]
Dittersdorf: Double Bass Concerto #2 in E-flat, Kr. 172 [1762]
Dittersdorf: Six Symphonies after Ovid's Metamorphoses [1783]
Djordjević: FAIL [2010]
Długoszewski: Space is a Diamond [1970]
Dobrzyński: Piano Concerto in A-flat, op. 2 [1824]
Dockstader: Quatermass [1966]
Dohnányi: Cello Sonata in B-flat minor, op. 8 [1899]
Dohnányi: Concert Études (6), op. 28 [1916]
Dohnányi: Konzertstück for Cello and Orchestra in D, op. 12 [1904]
Dohnányi: Passacaglia for Piano, op. 6 [1899]
Dohnányi: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor, op. 5 [1898]
Dohnányi: Piano Concerto #2 in B minor, op. 47 [1947]
Dohnányi: Piano Quartet in F-sharp minor [1891]
Dohnányi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 [1895]
Dohnányi: Piano Quintet #2 in E-flat minor, op. 26 [1914]
Dohnányi: Pieces (6) for Piano, op. 41 [1945]
Dohnányi: Rhapsodies (4), op. 11 [1902-03]
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 [1902]
Dohnányi: Sextet for Piano, Strings, and Winds in C, op. 37 [1935]
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 in D-flat, op. 15 [1906]
Dohnányi: String Quartet #3 in A minor, op. 33 [1926]
Dohnányi: Suite in the Olden Style, op. 24 [1913]
Dohnányi: Symphonic Minutes, op. 36 [1933]
Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 [1944; rev. 1950s]
Dohnányi: Variations on a Nursery Song, op. 25 [1914]
Dohnányi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 [1915]
Dohnányi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 [1950]
Dohnányi: Violin Sonata in C-sharp minor, op. 21
Dohnányi: Winterreigen, op. 13 [1905]
Domeniconi: Koyunbaba Suite [1985-86]
Donatoni: Arpège [1986]
Donatoni: Duo pour Bruno [1974-75]
Donatoni: ESA (In cauda V) [2000]
Donatoni: Etwas ruhiger im Ausdruck [1967]
Donatoni: Spiri [1977]
Donatoni: Tema [1981]
Donizetti: Anna Bolena [1830]
Donizetti: Don Pasquale [1843]
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore [1832]
Donizetti: La fille du régiment [1840]
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor [1835]
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda [1835]
Dopper: Symphony #2 in B minor "Scottish" [1904]
Doppler: Andante et Rondo for two flutes and piano, op. 25 [1874] [1870]
Doppler: Fantaisie Pastorale Hongroise, op. 26
Doráti: Sette pezzi for orchestra [1961]
Dove: In Damascus [2016]
Dove: Piano Quintet [2009]
Dove: Tobias and the Angel [1999]
Dowland: A Pilgrimes Solace [1612]
Dowland: First Booke of Songes [1597]
Dowland: In darkness let me dwell [published 1610]
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares [1604]
Dowland: Lute music [early 17th century]
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes [1600]
Dowland: The Frog Galliard [1597]
Dowland: Third Booke of Songes [1603]
Draeseke: Clarinet Sonata in B-flat, op. 38 [1887]
Draeseke: Quintet for Piano, Strings and Horn in B-flat, op. 48 [1888]
Drdla: Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 245 [1931]
Druckman: Windows [1972]
Dubois: Les Sept Paroles du Christ [1867]
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F
Duckworth: Gymel [1976]
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes [1978]
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys [1427]
Dufay: Ave Maris Stella [before 1505]
Dufay: Ave regina caelorum [mid-1460s]
Dufay: Ecclesiae militantis [1431]
Dufay: Missa Ave regina caelorum [15th cent.]
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini [probably early 1460s]
Dufay: Missa L'homme armé [probably 1450s]
Dufay: Missa Se la face ay pale [c. 1452-8]
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores [1436]
Dufay: Salve flos Tusce gentis [1435 or 1436]
Dufay: Se la face ay pale [15th cent.]
Dufay: Vergene bella [c. 1424]
Dufourt: Erewhon [1976]
Dufourt: Erlkönig [2006]
Dufourt: L'Afrique d'après Tiepolo [2005]
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue [1906]
Dukas: L'Apprenti Sorcier [1897]
Dukas: La Péri [1912]
Dukas: Piano Sonata in E-flat minor [1900]
Dumitrescu: Gnosis for solo double bass [1983]
Dunhill: Symphony in A minor [1916]
Dunstable: Missa Da gaudiorum premia [1420?]
Dunstable: Preco Preheminenciae [c. 1416]
Dunstable: Quam pulchra es [15th century]
Dunstable: Salve scema sanctitatis [15th century]
Dunstable: Veni Sancte Spiritus [early 15th cent.]
Duparc: Au pays où se fait la guerre [1869-70]
Duparc: Chanson triste [1868]
Duparc: Extase [1874]
Duparc: L'invitation au voyage [1872]
Duparc: La vie antérieure [1884; orch. 1913]
Duparc: Phidylé [1882; orch. 1892]
Duphly: Pièces de Clavecin [1744-1768]
Dupont: La maison dans les dunes
Dupont: Les heures dolentes [1905]
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion, op. 23 [1924]
Dupré: Symphony in G minor, op. 25 [1928]
Durey: Sonatine for flute and piano, op. 25 [1929]
Durón: La Guerra de los Gigantes [1700]
Duruflé: Dances (3) for orchestra, op. 6 [1932]
Duruflé: Motets (4) sur des thèmes grégoriens (Four motets on Gregorian themes), op. 10 [1960]
Duruflé: Prelude and Fugue on the Name A.L.A.I.N., op. 7 [1942]
Duruflé: Requiem, op. 9 [1948]
Duruflé: Suite for organ, op. 5 [1933]
Dusapin: Aufgang (Ascent) [2011]
Dusapin: Etudes for piano [2001]
Dusapin: Galim, 'Requies plena oblectationis', for flute and string orchestra [1998]
Dusapin: Item, for cello [1985]
Dusapin: Musique captive, for chamber ensemble [1980]
Dusapin: Passion [2008]
Dusapin: Penthesilea [2015]
Dusapin: Roméo et Juliette [1988]
Dusapin: Seven Solos for Orchestra [1992-2009]
Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones" [1989]
Dusapin: String Quartet #3 [1993]
Dusapin: String Quartet #5 [2005]
Dusapin: String Quartet #6 "Hinterland" [2009]
Dusapin: String Quartet #7 "OpenTime"[2009]
Dusapin: Trombone Concerto "Watt" [1994]
Dusapin: Wenn du dem Wind for mezzo-soprano and orchestra [2014]
Dussek: Piano Sonata in F-sharp minor, op. 61, "Elégie harmonique" [1807]
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit [1976]
Dutilleux: Correspondances [2003]
Dutilleux: Les Citations [1995]
Dutilleux: Métaboles [1965]
Dutilleux: Mystère de l'instant [1989]
Dutilleux: Oboe Sonata [1947]
Dutilleux: Piano Sonata [1948]
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 [1951]
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le Double" [1959]
Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement "La nuit étoilée" [1978]
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain [1970]
Dutilleux: Violin Concerto "L'arbre des songes (The Tree of Dreams)" [1985]
Dvarionas: Winter Sketches [1953-4]
Dvořák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 [1891]
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in A, B. 10 [1865]
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104 [1895]
Dvořák: Czech Suite, op. 39 [1879]
Dvořák: From the Bohemian Forest, op. 68, B. 133, including Waldesruhe ("Silent Woods") [1884]
Dvořák: Gyspsy Songs, op. 55, including "Songs My Mother Taught Me" [1880]
Dvořák: Hussite Overture, op. 67 [1883]
Dvořák: In Nature’s Realm, op. 91 [1892]
Dvořák: Legends, op. 59 [1881]
Dvořák: My Home, op. 62 [1882]
Dvořák: Nocturne (Intermezzo) in B, op. 40 [1875]
Dvořák: Piano Concerto in G minor, op. 33 [1876]
Dvořák: Piano Quartet #1 in D, op. 23 [1875]
Dvořák: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87 [1889]
Dvořák: Piano Quintet #2 in A, op. 81 [1887]
Dvořák: Piano Trio #2 in G minor, op. 26 [1876]
Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65 [1883]
Dvořák: Piano Trio #4 in E minor, op. 90 "Dumky" [1891]
Dvořák: Polednice (The Noon Witch), op. 108 [1896]
Dvořák: Requiem [1890]
Dvořák: Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor, op. 11 [1873]
Dvořák: Romantic Pieces for Violin and Piano, op. 75 [1887]
Dvořák: Rusalka, op. 114 [1900]
Dvořák: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 [1883]
Dvořák: Serenade for Strings in E, op. 22 [1875]
Dvořák: Serenade for Wind Instruments in D minor, op. 44 [1878]
Dvořák: Slavonic Dances, opp. 46 & 72 [1878, 1886]
Dvořák: Stabat Mater, op. 58 [1877]
Dvořák: String Quartet #4 in E minor, B. 19 [1870]
Dvořák: String Quartet #9 in D minor, op. 34 [1877]
Dvořák: String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 51 "Slavonic" [1879]
Dvořák: String Quartet #11 in C, op. 61 [1881]
Dvořák: String Quartet #12 in F, op. 96 "American" [1893]
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 [1895]
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 in A-flat, op. 105 [1895]
Dvořák: String Quintet #2 in G, op. 77 [1875]
Dvořák: String Quintet #3 in E-flat, op. 97 "American" [1893]
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations, op. 78 [1877]
Dvořák: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 10 [1873/87-89]
Dvořák: Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 13 [1874]
Dvořák: Symphony #5 in F, op. 76 [1875]
Dvořák: Symphony #6 in D, op. 60 [1880]
Dvořák: Symphony #7 in D minor, op. 70 [1885]
Dvořák: Symphony #8 in G, op. 88 [1889]
Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World" [1893]
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 [1896]
Dvořák: The Wild Dove (The Wood Dove), op. 110 [1896]
Dvořák: Theme and Variations in A-flat, op. 36 [1876]
Dvořák: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 53 [1880]
Dvořák: Vodník (The Water Goblin), op. 107 [1896]
Dyson: Symphony in G [1937]
Dyson: The Canterbury Pilgrims [1931]
Dyson: Violin Concerto [1942]
Eastman: Crazy Ni**er [c. 1980]
Eastman: Evil Ni**er [1979]
Eastman: Femenine [1974]
Eastman: Gay Guerilla [c. 1980]
Eastman: The Holy Presence of Joan d'Arc [1981]
Eben: Landscapes of Patmos [1984-5]
Eben: The Labyrinth of the World and the Paradise of the Heart [2002]
Eberl: Piano Concerto in E-flat, op. 40 [1803]
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 [1803]
Economou: Sixteen Etudes for Children [1982]
Eechaute: String Quartet #1 in G minor [1933]
Einhorn: Voices of Light [1994]
Eisler: Deutsche Sinfonie, op. 50 [1957]
Eisler: Hollywood Songbook [1947]
Elgar: "Enigma" Variations on an Original Theme, op. 36 [1899]
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85 [1919]
Elgar: Chanson de Nuit [1899]
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 [1901]
Elgar: Dream Children, op. 43 [1902]
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 [1913]
Elgar: Fantasia and Fugue in C minor, op. 86, arranged from J. S. Bach's "Fantasia for Organ in C Minor, BWV 537" [1922]
Elgar: In the South (Alassio), op. 50 [1904]
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings, op. 47 [1905]
Elgar: Nursery Suite [1931]
Elgar: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 84 [1918]
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches, op. 39 [1904]
Elgar: Scenes from the Bavarian Highlands, op. 27 [1896]
Elgar: Sea Pictures, op. 37 [1894]
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 [1892]
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 [1914]
Elgar: String Quartet in E minor, op. 83 [1918]
Elgar: Symphony #1 in A-flat, op. 55 [1908]
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 [1911]
Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49 [1903]
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius, op. 38 [1900]
Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51 [1906]
Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor, op. 61 [1910]
Elgar: Violin Sonata in E minor, op. 82 [1918]
Eliasson: Symphony #3 for alto saxophone and orchestra "Sinfonia concertante" [1989]
Elmas: Piano Concerto #1 in G minor [1882, 1906]
Emmanuel: Piano Sonatine #6, op. 23 [1926]
Emmanuel: Sonata for Clarinet, Flute and Piano, op. 11 [1907]
Enescu: Cello Sonata #2 in C, op. 26/2 [1935]
Enescu: Chamber Symphony in E, op. 33 [1954]
Enescu: Decet for winds (Dixtuor à vents) in D, op. 14 [1906]
Enescu: Impressions d'Enfance, op. 28 [1940]
Enescu: Konzertstück (Concert piece) for viola and piano [1906]
Enescu: Octet for strings in C, op. 7 [1900]
Enescu: Oedipe, op. 23 [1931]
Enescu: Orchestral Suite #3 in D, op. 27, "Villageoise" [1938]
Enescu: Piano Quartet #1 in D, op. 16 [1909]
Enescu: Piano Quartet #2 in D minor, op. 30 [1944]
Enescu: Piano Quintet, op. 29 [1940]
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 24/1
Enescu: Piano Sonata #3 in D, op. 24/3 [1935]
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsodies, op. 11 [1901]
Enescu: String Quartet #2 in G, op. 22/2 [1951]
Enescu: Suite #3 for Piano, op. 18 "Pièces impromptues" [1916]
Enescu: Symphony #1 in E-flat, op. 13 [1905]
Enescu: Symphony #2, op. 17
Enescu: Symphony #3 in C, op. 21 [1918]
Enescu: Violin Sonata #2 in F minor, op. 6 [1899]
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 in A minor, op. 25 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain" [1926]
Enescu: Vox Maris [1954]
Enescu/Țăranu/Bentoiu: Symphony #5 [begun 1941; completed 1995]
Englund: Cello Concerto [1954]
Englund: Symphony #2 "Blackbird"
Englund: Symphony #4 "Nostalgic" [1976]
Enna: Kleopatra [1894]
Eno: Three Variations on the Canon in D Major by Johann Pachelbel [1975]
Eötvös: CAP-KO (piano concerto) [2005]
Eötvös: Intervalles-Intérieurs [1981]
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar [2000]
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for cimbalom and orchestra [1993]
Eötvös: Seven [2006]
Eötvös: Violin Concerto #2 "DoReMi" [2012]
Eötvös: Windsequenzen [1975; rev. 1987, 2002]
Erçetin: String Quartet #2 "Contra-statement" [2012]
Erdener: Afife [2001]
eRikm, Ferrari, & Lehn: Les Protorythmiques [2007]
Erkin: Köçekçe, dance rhapsody for orchestra [1943]
Erkin: Piano Concerto [1942]
Erkin: Piano Quintet [1946]
Erkin: Symphony #1 [1946]
Erkin: Violin Concerto [1946-7]
Escher: Clarinet Trio [1978]
Escher: Le Tombeau de Ravel [1952; rev. 1959]
Escher: Musique pour l'esprit en deuil [1943]
Escher: Sonata concertante for cello and piano [1943]
Ešenvalds: Amazing Grace [2004]
Eshpai: Symphony #7 [1991]
Esquivel: Missa Hortus conclusus [1613]
Estévez: Cantata Criolla [1954]
Ewazen: Trumpet Sonata [1995]
Eyck: Der Fluyten Lust-Hof [c. 1644-56]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Facco: Concerti "Pensieri Adriarmonici," op. 1 [1716, 1718]
Fagerlund: Isola [2011]
Fagerlund: Woodlands, for solo bassoon [2012]
Fairouz: Native Informant [2011]
Falla: Canciones (7) populares españolas (Seven Spanish Folksongs) [1915]
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Violin, and Cello [1926]
Falla: El Amor Brujo [1915]
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos (The Three-Cornered Hat)
Falla: Fantasía Bética [1919]
Falla: Homenaje, "Pour le tombeau de Claude Debussy" [1920]
Falla: La vida breve
Falla: Noches en los Jardines de España (Nights in the Gardens of Spain) [1915]
Fano: Sonata for Two Pianos [1952]
Farrenc: Flute Trio in E minor, op. 45 [1857]
Farrenc: Nonet in E-flat, op. 38 [1849]
Farrenc: Piano Quintet #1 in A minor, op. 30 [1839]
Farrenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds in C minor, op. 40 [1852]
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 32 [1842]
Farrenc: Symphony #2 in D, op. 35 [1845]
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 [1847]
Farrenc: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano in E-flat, op. 44
Fasch: Orchestral Suite in B-flat FaWV K:B5 [c. 1750]
Fasch: Trumpet Concerto in D [18th century]
Fauré: Ballade for Piano and Orchestra, op. 19 [1881]
Fauré: Barcarolles [1880-1921]
Fauré: Cantique de Jean Racine, op. 11 [1865]
Fauré: Cello Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 109 [1917]
Fauré: Cello Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 117 [1921]
Fauré: Duets (2) for two sopranos, op. 10 [1873]
Fauré: Élégie for Cello and Orchestra, op. 24 [1880]
Fauré: Fantaisie, op. 79 [1898]
Fauré: Fantasie for piano & orchestra, op. 111 [1918]
Fauré: Impromptus
Fauré: L'horizon chimérique, op. 118 [1921]
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson, op. 61, including "La lune blanche nuit dans les bois" [1894]
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 [1910]
Fauré: Le jardin clos, op. 106 [1914]
Fauré: Masques et Bergamasques Suite, op. 112
Fauré: Mélodies (2), op. 1, including "Le papillon et la fleur" [1869, 1871]
Fauré: Mélodies (2), op. 2, including "Dans les ruines d'une abbaye" [1866,1870]
Fauré: Mélodies (3), op. 7, including "Après un rêve" [1878]
Fauré: Mélodies (3), op. 8, including "Au bord de l'eau"
Fauré: Mélodies (3), op. 18, including "Nell" and "Automne" [1878]
Fauré: Mélodies (3), op. 23, including "Les berceaux"
Fauré: Mélodies (4), op. 39, including "Les roses d'Ispahan" [1884]
Fauré: Mélodies (2), op. 43, including "Noël" and "Nocturne" [1885]
Fauré: Mélodies (2), op. 46, including "Clair de lune"
Fauré: Mélodies (4), op. 51, including "Au cimetière" and "Spleen" [1888, 1890]
Fauré: Mélodies (2), op. 83 [1894]
Fauré: Mélodies (3), op. 85, including "Dans la forêt de septembre" [1902]
Fauré: Mélodies (2), op. 87, including "Le plus doux chemin" [1904]
Fauré: Mélodies (5) de Venise, op. 58, including "En sourdine" [1891]
Fauré: Mirages, op. 113 [1919]
Fauré: Nocturnes [c. 1875-1921]
Fauré: Pavane in F-sharp minor, op. 50 [1887]
Fauré: Pelléas et Mélisande, op. 80 [1898]
Fauré: Pénélope [1907-13]
Fauré: Piano Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 15 [1883]
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 in G minor, op. 45 [1886]
Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 89 [1906]
Fauré: Piano Quintet #2 in C minor, op. 115 [1921]
Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor, op. 120 [1923]
Fauré: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 [1896]
Fauré: Preludes (9) for Piano, op. 103 [1910]
Fauré: Requiem in D minor, op. 48 [1890]
Fauré: Romances sans paroles, op. 17 [1878]
Fauré: Sicilienne in G minor for Cello and Piano, op. 78 [1893]
Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, op. 121 [1924]
Fauré: The Dolly Suite, op. 56 [1896]
Fauré: Valses-Caprices (4) [1882-94]
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 in A, op. 13 [1876]
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 [1916]
Fawkyner: Gaude rosa sine spina [late 15th cent.]
Fayrfax: Magnificat "Regale" (from the Eton Choirbook) [c. 1500]
Fayrfax: Missa O quam glorifica
Fayrfax: Missa Tecum Principium [1500]
Fedele: Syntax [2015]
Feinberg, Samuli: Piano Sonata #6 in B minor, op. 13 [1923]
Feld: Flute Concerto [1954]
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry [1983]
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus [1985]
Feldman: For Philip Guston [1984]
Feldman: Neither [1977]
Feldman: Palais de Mari [1986]
Feldman: Patterns in a Chromatic Field [1981]
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet [1985]
Feldman: Piano, Viola, Violin, Cello [1987]
Feldman: Rothko Chapel [1971]
Feldman: String Quartet #2 [1983]
Feldman: The Possibility of a New Work for Electric Guitar [1966]
Feldman: Three Voices [1982]
Feldman: Triadic Memories [1981]
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione [1982-6]
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta [1969-71]
Ferneyhough: Funérailles I & II [1969-80]
Ferneyhough: La chute d'Icare [1988]
Ferneyhough: Lemma-Icon-Epigram [1981]
Ferneyhough: Liber Scintillarum [2012]
Ferneyhough: Missa brevis a 12 [1969]
Ferneyhough: Renvoi / Shards [2010]
Ferneyhough: Shadowtime [2004]
Ferneyhough: String Quartet #2 [1980]
Ferneyhough: String Quartet #5 [2006]
Ferneyhough: String Quartet #6 [2010]
Ferneyhough: String Trio [1995]
Ferneyhough: Sisyphus Redux [2010]
Ferneyhough: Terrain [1992]
Fernström: Symphony #6, op. 40 [1938]
Ferrari: Éphémère II
Ferrari: Et si toute entière maintenant [1987]
Ferrari: Hétérozygote [1964]
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysage de printemps
Ferrari: Presque rien #1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer [1970]
Ferrari: Tautologos III [1969]
Ferroud: Pieces (3) for Solo Flute [1920-1]
Fétis: Flute Concerto in B minor [1869]
Févin: Messe de Requiem [c. 1500]
Févin: Missa Ave Maria [1515]
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 [1893]
Fibich: Hippodamia, opp. 31-33 [1889-91]
Fibich: Moods, Impressions, and Souvenirs, opp. 41, 44, 47, & 57
Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42 [1893]
Fibich: Symphony #3 in E minor, op. 53 [1898]
Field: Nocturnes [1812-1836]
Field: Piano Concerto #1 in E-flat, H. 27
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E-flat, H. 32 [1811]
Field: Piano concerto #5 in C, H. 39, "L'incendie par l'orage" [1817]
Fine: Notturno for Strings and Harp [1951]
Fine: String Quartet [1952]
Finnissy: English Country Tunes
Finnissy: Piano Concerto #3 [1978]
Finnissy: Red Earth [1988]
Finnissy: Seven Sacred Motets [1991]
Finnissy: String Trio [1986]
Finnissy: The History of Photography in Sound [1995-2001]
Finnissy: Third String Quartet for string quartet and pre-recorded birdsong [2009]
Finzi: 5 Bagatelles for clarinet and piano, op. 23 [1945]
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 [1933]
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 [1955]
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto in C minor, op. 31 [1949]
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 [1939]
Finzi: Earth and Air and Rain, op. 15 [1928-35]
Finzi: Eclogue for piano and string orchestra, op. 10 [1956]
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 [1954]
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality, op. 29 [1950]
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 [1925; rev. 1942]
Finzi: Let Us Garlands Bring, op. 18 [1942]
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 [1928]
Finzi: Sonnets (2) by John Milton ("When I Consider How My Light is Spent," "How Soon Hath Time") [1928]
Fitelberg: Song of the Falcon, op. 18 [1905]
Flagello: Symphony #1 [1968]
Flotow: Martha [1847]
Foerster: Cello Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 45 [1905]
Foerster: Symphony #3 in D, op. 36 "Život" [1895]
Foote: Piano Trio #2 in B-flat, op. 65 [1907-08]
Foote: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 32 [1893]
Forqueray, A. & Forqueray, J.B.: Pièces de Viole (32) [before 1747]
Forsyth, C.: Viola Concerto in G minor [1903]
Forsyth, M: Atayoskewin (Suite for Orchestra) [1984]
Foss: Piano Concerto #2 [1951, rev. 1953]
Foss: String Quartet #3 [1976]
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
Foulds: Cello Sonata, op. 6 [1905/27]
Foulds: Essays in the Modes, op. 78
Foulds: Three Mantras from "Avatara," op. 61b
Fragoso: 7 Preludes [c. 1923?]
Françaix: Clarinet Concerto [1967-8]
Françaix: Divertissement for oboe, clarinet and bassoon [1947]
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean [1939]
Françaix: Tema con Variazioni for clarinet and piano [1974]
Francesco Canova da Milano: Fantasias for lute [before 1543]
Francesconi: Das Ding singt [2017]
Franck: Grande Pièce Symphonique, op. 17 [1862]
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit (The Accursed Huntsman) [1882]
Franck: Les Beatitudes [1879]
Franck: Les Éolides
Franck: Panis Angelicus [1859]
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor [1879]
Franck: Piano Trio #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 [1839?]
Franck: Piano Trio #2 in B-flat, op. 1/2 [1837?]
Franck: Prélude, aria et final, op. 23 [1887]
Franck: Prélude, Chorale et Fugue [1884]
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, op. 18 [1862]
Franck: String Quartet in D [1890]
Franck: Symphony in D minor [1888]
Franck: Trois Chorals for organ [1890]
Franck: Variations Symphoniques (Symphonic Variations) [1885]
Franck: Violin Sonata in A [1886]
Frankel: Symphony #1, op. 33 [1958]
Franssens: Harmony of the Spheres [1994-2001]
Freeman: Under the Arching Heavens - A Requiem [2018]
Freitas Branco: Paraísos Artificiais [1910]
Freitas Branco: Symphony #4 in D major [1952]
Freitas Branco: Vathek [1913]
Frescobaldi: Fiori Musicali [1635]
Frescobaldi: Il Primo libro di Toccate e Partite d'Intavolatura di Cimbalo [1615; rev. 1637]
Froberger: Lamentation on the Death of Ferdinand III, FbWV 633 [c. 1657]
Froberger: Suite #18 (Partita) in G minor, FbWV 618 [mid-17th century]
Froberger: Suite #20 (Partita) in D, FbWV 620 "Meditation sur ma mort future NB Memento mori Froberger" [mid-17th century]
Froberger: Suite #30 (Partita) in A minor, FbWV 630 [mid-17th century]
Froberger: Tombeau on the Death of M. Blancrocher in C minor, FbWV 632 [mid-17th century]
Frühling: Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 40 [1925?]
Frumerie: Cello Concerto [1984]
Frumerie: Symphonic Variations on Vårvindar friska, op. 25 [1940-41]
Fry: Christmas Symphony "Santa Claus" [1853]
Fuchs: Clarinet Quintet in E-flat, op. 102 [1914]
Fuchs: Piano Concerto in B-flat minor, op. 27 [1880]
Fuchs: Serenade #3 for string orchestra in E minor, op. 21 [1878]
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators, op. 68 [1897]
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 [1907]
Fujikura: Bassoon Concerto [2012]
Fujikura: Ice [2009-10]
Fujikura: Phantom Splinter [2009]
Fujikura: prism spectra [2009]
Fujikura: Sparking Orbit for electric guitar and electronics [2013]
Fung: Piano Concerto "Dreamscapes" [2009]
Fung: Violin Concerto #1 [2010-2011]
Furrer: FAMA [2005]
Furrer: Konzert (Piano Concerto) [2007]
Furrer: Nuun [1996]
Furrer: Spur [1998]
Furtwängler: Symphony #2 in E minor [1946]
Fux: Graduale in Missa Pro Defunctis ("Requiem aeternam"), K 146
Gabrieli: Canzoni et Sonate [1615]
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis [1615]
Gabrieli: O magnum mysterium [1587]
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae [1597 and 1615]
Gade: Aquarellen, op. 19 [1850]
Gade: Echoes of Ossian, op. 1 [1841]
Gade: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 5 [1842]
Gade: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 25 [1852]
Gaito: Piano Quintet, op. 24 [1917]
Gaito: Piano Trio, op. 25
Gál: Symphony #2 in F, op. 53 [1943]
Galilei, V: Libro d'intavolature di liuto [1584]
Gallagher: Symphony #2 "Ascendant" [2010-13]
Gallus: Opus musicum, including "O magnum mysterium" [1587]
Galuppi: Harpsichord sonata in C, T. 27 [c. 1800]
Gaos: Symphony #2 "En las montañas de Galicia" [1917-9]
Garayev: Symphony #3 [1964]
Garayev: Violin Concerto [1967]
Gardner: Symphony #1 in D minor, op. 2
Garūta: Piano Concerto in F-sharp minor [1952]
Gaultier: La Rhétorique des Dieux [1652]
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles de Nostre Dame [c. 1200]
Ge: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" [2007]
Geijer: Piano Quartet in E minor [1825]
Geminiani: 12 Concerti grossi after Corelli's op. 5 [1726]
Gerhard: Symphony #4 "New York" [1967]
Gerhard: The Plague [1964]
German: Welsh Rhapsody [1904]
Gernsheim: Piano Concerto in C minor [1868]
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 [1865]
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #3 in F, op. 47 [1883]
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 [1877]
Gernsheim: Piano Trio #2 in B, op. 37 [1877]
Gernsheim: String Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 25 [1872]
Gernsheim: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 31 [1875]
Gernsheim: Symphony #1 in G minor, op. 32 [1874]
Gershwin: An American in Paris [1928]
Gershwin: Cuban Overture [1932]
Gershwin: Lullaby [1923]
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F [1925]
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess [1935]
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue [1924]
Gershwin: Second Rhapsody for piano and orchestra [1931]
Gershwin: Three Preludes
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" [1934]
Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 3 [1595]
Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5 [1611]
Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 6 [1611]
Gesualdo: Sacrae Cantiones, Book I [1603]
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories [1611]
Giannini: Piano Concerto in D minor [1934]
Giazotto (attrib. Albinoni): Adagio in G minor [published 1958]
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts [1613]
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David [c. 1620]
Gibbons: The Cries of London [c. 1600]
Gibbs: Symphony #3 in B-flat, op. 104 "Westmorland" [1943-44]
Gibson: The Four Pillars Appearing from The Equal D under Resonating Apparitions of The Eternal Process in The Midwinter Starfield [2014]
Gigout: Pieces (10) for Organ [1890]
Gilbert: Tsukimi (Moon Viewing) [2013]
Gilles: Requiem [c. 1700]
Gilse: Symphony #3 in D minor, "Erhebung" for soprano and orchestra
Gilson: La mer, four symphonic sketches [1892]
Ginastera: American Preludes (12), op. 12 [1944]
Ginastera: Cello Concerto #2, op. 50 [1980]
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas, op. 2 [1937]
Ginastera: Estancia, op. 8; and Four Dances from Estancia, op. 8a [1941]
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 [1965]
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24
Ginastera: Panambí, op. 1 [1937]
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1, op. 28 [1961]
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #2, op. 39 [1972]
Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22 [1952]
Ginastera: Popol Vuh: The Creation of the Mayan World, op. 44 [1983]
Ginastera: Sonata for Guitar, op. 47 [1976; rev. 1981]
Ginastera: String Quartet #1, op. 20 [1948]
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 [1958; rev. 1968]
Giordano: Andrea Chénier
Gipps: Horn Concerto, op. 58 [1968]
Gipps: Piano Concerto in G minor, op. 34 [1948]
Giuliani: Guitar Concerto #1 in A, op. 30 [1812]
Giuliani: Le Rossiniane, opp. 119-124
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul [2010]
Gjeilo: Ubi Caritas [2010]
Glanville-Hicks: Concerto Romantico for viola and chamber orchestra [1956]
Glass, L.: Piano Sonata #2 in A-flat, op. 25 [1897]
Glass, L.: Symphony #3 in D, op. 30 "Forest Symphony" [1901]
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika"
Glass: Aguas da Amazonia [1999]
Glass: Akhnaten [1983]
Glass: Concerto Fantasy for Two Timpanists and Orchestra
Glass: Days and Nights in Rocinha [1997]
Glass: Einstein on the Beach [1976]
Glass: Etudes for Piano [Vol. 1, 1995; Vol. 2., 2012]
Glass: Glassworks [1982]
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi [1982]
Glass: La Belle et la Bête [1994]
Glass: Mad Rush [1979]
Glass: Metamorphosis [1988]
Glass: Music in 12 Parts [1974]
Glass: Music with Changing Parts [1970]
Glass: Piano Concerto #1 "Tirol" [2000]
Glass: Satyagraha [1979]
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days [1986]
Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima" [1985]
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" [1989]
Glass: String Quartet #5 [1991]
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" [1996]
Glass: Symphony #8 [2005]
Glass: Symphony #9 [2011]
Glass: The Photographer [1982]
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 [1987]
Glazunov: Concert Waltz #2 in F for orchestra, op. 51 [1894]
Glazunov: La Mer, op. 28 [1889]
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 [1911]
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 [1917]
Glazunov: Piano Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 75 [1901]
Glazunov: Poème Lyrique, op. 12 [1887]
Glazunov: Prelude and Fugue in D, op. 93 [1907]
Glazunov: Raymonda, op. 57 [1898]
Glazunov: Saxophone Concerto in E-flat, op. 109 [1934]
Glazunov: String Quartet #3 in G, op. 26 "Quatuor Slave" [1886-8]
Glazunov: String Quartet #4 in A minor, op. 64 [1894]
Glazunov: String Quintet in A, op. 39
Glazunov: Symphony #1 in E, op. 5
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 [1893]
Glazunov: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 55 [1895]
Glazunov: The Seasons, op. 67 [1899]
Glazunov: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 82 [1904]
Glière: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F minor, op. 82
Gliere: Fugue on a Russian Christmas song [c. 1913]
Gliere: Gyul'sara, including the Overture [1925]
Glière: Harp Concerto in E-flat, op. 74 [1938]
Glière: Horn Concerto in B-flat, op. 91
Glière: Preludes (25) for Piano, op. 30 [1907]
Glière: Sireny (The Sirens) in F minor, symphonic poem, op. 33
Glière: String Octet in D, op. 5
Glière: Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 25 [1907-08]
Glière: Symphony #3 in B minor, op. 42 "Ilya Muromets" [1911]
Gliere: The Bronze Horseman, op 89 [1948/49]
Glière: The Red Poppy (ballet and orchestral suites) [1927]
Glinka: A Farewell to St. Petersburg, including "The Lark" [1840]
Glinka: A Life for the Tsar [1836]
Glinka: Grand Sextet in E-flat [1832]
Glinka: Jota aragonesa [1845]
Glinka: Kamarinskaya [1848]
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila [1842]
Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor [1832]
Glinka: Viola Sonata in D minor
Glonti: Symphonic Meditations for cello and orchestra [1977]
Gluck: Alceste [1767]
Gluck: Armide [1777]
Gluck: Don Juan [1761]
Gluck: Iphigénie en Aulide [1773]
Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride [1779]
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice (Orphée et Eurydice) [1762, 1774]
Gluck: Paride ed Elena [1770]
Gnesin: Requiem for Piano Quintet, op. 11 [1912-4]
Godár: Mater [2006]
Godowsky: Java Suite [1925]
Godowsky: Passacaglia on the Opening of Schubert's "Unfinished" Symphony [1927]
Godowsky: Piano Sonata in E minor [1910]
Godowsky: Studies on Chopin's Études [1894-1914]
Goebbels: Eislermaterial [1998]
Goebbels: Hashirigaki [2000]
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities [1994]
Goedicke: Concert Piece in D, op. 11 [1900]
Goedicke: Horn Concerto in F minor, op. 40 [1929]
Goehr: Clarinet Quintet, op. 79 [2007]
Goetz: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 16 [1874]
Goeyvaerts: Sonata for Two Pianos “Opus One” [1951]
Goldmark: Piano Quintet #1 in B-flat, op. 30
Goldmark: Piano Quintet #2 in C-sharp minor, op. 54
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding Symphony, op. 26 [1875]
Goldmark: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 28 [1877]
Goldschmidt: Clarinet Concerto
Goldsmith: Christus Apollo [1970]
Golijov: Ainadamar [2003]
Golijov: Ayre [2004]
Golijov: Azul [2006]
Golijov: La Pasión según San Marcos [2000]
Golijov: Tenebrae [2000]
Golijov: Tetro, including "Last Round" [2009]
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind [1994]
Golubev: Harp Quintet in C minor, op. 39 [1953]
Gombert: Credo a 8 [1564]
Gombert: In Te Domine Speravi [1539]
Gombert: Je prens congie
Gombert: Magnificats [c. 1547]
Gombert: Media vita in morte sumus [1539]
Gombert: Musae Jovis
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) [1870]
Gomes: Lo schiavo [1889]
Gompper: Double Bass Concerto [2018]
Goossens: Oboe Concerto, op. 45 [1927]
Gordon: Clouded Yellow [2010]
Gordon: Observations on Air [2016]
Gordon: Rushes [2012]
Gordon: Timber [2009]
Gordon: Trance [1995]
Gordon: Weather [1997]
Gordon: Van Gogh [1991]
Gordon: Yo Shakespeare [1992]
Górecki: Concerto for harpsichord (or piano) and string orchestra, op. 40 [1980]
Górecki: Kleines Requiem für eine Polka, op. 66 [1993]
Górecki: Miserere, op. 44 [1981]
Gorecki: String Quartet #1 "Already it is dusk" [1988]
Górecki: String Quartet #2, op. 64 "Quasi una fantasia" [1991]
Górecki: Symphony #3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs," op. 36 [1976]
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory [1995]
Gossec: Grande Messe des Morts [1760]
Gossec: Le Triomphe de la République [1793]
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 [1848]
Gottschalk: Grande Fantaisie Triomphale sur l'Hymne National Brésilien, op. 69 [1869]
Gottschalk: Souvenir de Porto Rico, "Marche de Gibaros," op. 31 [1857]
Goehr: String Quartet #3, op. 37 [1976]
Gould: Fall River Legend [1947]
Gounod: Faust [1859]
Gounod: Marche funèbre d'une marionnette [1879]
Gounod: Messe solennelle de Sainte Cécile (St. Cecilia Mass) [1855]
Gounod: Mors et Vita [1885]
Gounod: Petite symphonie in B flat for 9 winds [1888]
Gounod: Roméo et Juliette [1867]
Gouvy: Octet #1 in E-flat, op. 71 [1879]
Graener: Piano Trio, op. 61 [1923]
Grainger: In a Nutshell [1916]
Grainger: Irish Tune from County Derry [1911]
Grainger: La Scandinavie for cello and piano [1902]
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy [1937]
Granados: Allegro de Concierto, op. 46 [1903]
Granados: Dante [1908]
Granados: Escenas Románticas [1904]
Granados: Goyescas, op. 11 [1911]
Granados: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 49 [1895]
Granados: Piano Trio in C, op. 50
Granados: Spanish Dances (12), op. 37 [1890]
Granados: Valses Poéticos [1899]
Grandval: Suite for flute and piano [1872]
Graun: Der Tod Jesu [1755]
Graupner: Passion Cantatas [18th century]
Greenstein: Clearing, Dawn, Dance [2010]
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia [2011]
Greenwood: There Will Be Blood [2007]
Greif: Sonate de Guerre [1975]
Gretchaninov: All-Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 59
Gretchaninov: Mass "Et in terra pax", op. 166 [1942]
Gretchaninov: Missa Sancti Spiritus for Chorus and Organ, op. 169 [1943]
Gretchaninov: Symphony #1, op. 6 [1895]
Gretchaninov: Symphony #2, op. 27, "Pastoral" [1908]
Gretchaninov: Symphony #3 in E, op. 100 [1923]
Gretchaninov: Symphony #5, op. 153 [1936]
Gretchaninov: The Seven Days of Passion (Strastnaya Sedmitsa) [1911]
Grieg: Ballade in the Form of Variations on a Norwegian Folk Song in G minor, op. 24 [1876]
Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36 [1883]
Grieg: Elegiac Melodies, op. 34/1 "The Wounded Heart" [1880]
Grieg: Elegiac Melodies, op. 34/2 "The Last Spring" [1880]
Grieg: Four Psalms, op. 74
Grieg: Funeral March in Memory of Richard Nordraak [1866]
Grieg: Haugtussa (The Mountain Maid), op. 67 [1895]
Grieg: Holberg Suite, op. 40 [1884]
Grieg: Lyric Pieces [1867-1901]
Grieg: Norwegian Dances, op. 35 [1880]
Grieg: Peer Gynt, op. 23 (including the suites, #1, op. 46; and #2, op. 55) [1875]
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16 [1868]
Grieg: Sigurd Jorsalfar, op. 22 (including the Suite, op. 56) [1872]
Grieg: String Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 27 [1878]
Grieg: Violin Sonata #2 in G, op. 13 [1867]
Grieg: Violin Sonata #3 in C minor, op. 45 [1886]
Griffes: Piano Sonata [1918; rev. 1919]
Griffes: Poem for Flute and Orchestra [1918]
Griffes: Roman Sketches, op. 7 [1916]
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan, op. 8 [1912; rev. 1915]
Griffes: The White Peacock (for orchestra) [1919]
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures [2011]
Grisey: Le Temps et l'écume [1988-1989]
Grisey: Les chants de l'amour [1984]
Grisey: Les Espaces acoustiques [1985]
Grisey: L'Icône paradoxale [1992-1994]
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
Grisey: Tempus ex machina [1979]
Grisey: Vortex Temporum [1994-6]
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite [1931]
Groven: Symphony #2, op. 34 "Midnattstimen" ("The Midnight Hour") [1934]
Grøndahl: Trombone Concerto [1924]
Gruber: Zeitstimmung (Time Shadow) [1996]
Guarnieri: String Quartet #3 [1962]
Guarnieri: Symphony #2 "Uirapuru" [1945]
Gubaidulina: ...The Deceitful Face of Hope and Despair [2005]
Gubaidulina: Concerto for Bassoon and Low Strings [1975]
Gubaidulina: Concerto for Two Orchestras (symphony orchestra and jazz band)
Gubaidulina: Fachwerk [2009]
Gubaidulina: In Tempus Praesens [2007]
Gubaidulina: Jetzt immer Schnee ("Now Always Snow") [1993]
Gubaidulina: Johannes-Passion [2000]
Gubaidulina: Lyre of Orpheus [2006]
Gubaidulina: Musical Toys [1969]
Gubaidulina: Offertorium [1980; rev. 1982, 1986]
Gubaidulina: Piano Concerto "Introitus" [1978]
Gubaidulina: Repentance [2008]
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte [1981]
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) [1997]
Gubaidulina: Stimmen... Verstummen... [1986]
Gubaidulina: String Quartet #2 [1987]
Gubaidulina: String Quartet #3 [1987]
Gubaidulina: String Quartet #4 [1993]
Gubaidulina: Triple Concerto for violin, cello, bayan, and orchestra [2016]
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto [1996]
Gudmundsen-Holmgreen: Plateaux pour Piano & Orchestre [2005]
Guerrero: Ave virgo sanctissima [1566]
Guerrero: Missa Sancta et immaculata [1566]
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis [16th century]
Guerrero: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis) [1566, rev. 1582]
Guillou: Hyperion, or The Rhetoric of Fire, op. 45 [1988]
Guilmant: Organ Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 42 [1875]
Guiot de Dijon: Chanterai por mon corage
Gulda: Concerto for Cello and Wind Orchestra [1988]
Gulda: Suite for Piano, Electric Piano, and Drums [by 1969]
Guridi: Sinfonía Pirenaica [1945]
Gurney: In Flanders [1917]
Guyot: Te Deum laudamus [late 16th century]
Haas, G. F.: ... und ... [2008-2009]
Haas, G. F.: AUS.WEG [2010]
Haas, G. F.: Cello Concerto [2004]
Haas, G. F.: Concerto for baritone saxophone and orchestra [2008]
Haas, G. F.: Concerto Grosso #1 [2014]
Haas, G. F.: Hyperion [2006]
Haas, G. F.: in vain [2000]
Haas, G. F.: limited approximations [2010]
Haas, G. F.: Morgen und Abend [2015]
Haas, G. F.: Nacht (Night) [1996; rev. 1998]
Haas, G. F.: Solstices [2019]
Haas, G. F.: String Quartet #3 "In iij. Noct." [2001]
Haas, G. F.: String Quartet #7 [2011]
Haas, G. F.: Trombone Concerto [2016]
Haas, G. F.: Violin Concerto [1998]
Haas, P.: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" [1925]
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 [1947]
Hadley, H. K.: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 50 [1904]
Hadley, P.: The Hills [1944]
Hägg: Piano trio in G minor, op. 15 [1896]
Hahn: À Chloris [1913]
Hahn: Chansons grises (7) [1890]
Hahn: Le rossignol des lilas [1913]
Hahn: Le rossignol éperdu (The Bewildered Nightingale), 53 poèmes pour piano [1902-1910]
Hahn: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor [1922]
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes [1888]
Hahn: Violin Sonata in C [1926]
Hailstork: Symphony #2 [1998]
Hakim: Rubaiyat [1990]
Hakim: Gershwinesca [2000]
Henze: Symphony #10 [1997-2000]
Höller: Schwarze Halbinseln [1982]
Indy: Piano Sonata in E, op. 63 [1907]
Jolivet: Violin Concerto [1972]
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto [2001]
Halévy: La Juive [1835]
Halffter, C.: String Quartet #7 "Espacio de silencio" [2007]
Halffter, E.: Sinfonietta in D [1925]
Hallén: Die Todteninsel, op. 45 [1898]
Hallgrímsson: Herma, op. 17 [1995]
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola (after Handel)
Hämeenniemi: Clarinet Sonata [1984]
Hamelin: 12 Études in All the Minor Keys [2009]
Hamerik: Symphony #6 in G, op. 38 "Symphonie Spirituelle"
Hamilton: Concerto for jazz trumpet, op. 37 [1958]
Handel: Acis and Galatea, HWV 49 [probably 1718]
Handel: Agrippina, HWV 6 [1709-10]
Handel: Alcina, HWV 34 [1735]
Handel: Alexander’s Feast, HWV 75 [1736]
Handel: Apollo e Dafne, HWV 122 [1710]
Handel: Ariodante, HWV 33 [1735]
Handel: Athalia, HWV 52 [1733]
Handel: Belshazzar, HWV 61 [1745]
Handel: Chandos Anthems, HWV 246-256 [1717-18]
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 3, HWV 312-317 [1734]
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6, HWV 319-330 [1740]
Handel: Coronation Anthems, HWV 258-261 [1727]
Handel: Dixit Dominus, HWV 232 [1707]
Handel: Giulio Cesare in Egitto, HWV 17 [1724]
Handel: Israel in Egypt, HWV 54 [1739]
Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70 [1752]
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus, HWV 63 [1746]
Handel: Keyboard Suites, HWV 426-441 [1720, 1733]
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 [1740]
Handel: La resurrezione, HWV 47 [1708]
Handel: Messiah, HWV 56 [1741]
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks, HWV 351 [1749]
Handel: Ode for St. Cecilia’s Day, HWV 76 [1739]
Handel: Ode for the Birthday of Queen Anne, HWV 74, "Eternal source of light divine" [1712]
Handel: Organ Concerto #13 in F, HWV 295, "The Cuckoo and the Nightingale" [1739]
Handel: Organ Concertos, op. 4, HWV 289-294 [1735-6]
Handel: Organ Concertos, op. 7, HWV 306-311 [1740-51]
Handel: Orlando, HWV 31 [1733]
Handel: Recorder Sonata in F, HWV 369 [1712]
Handel: Rinaldo, HWV 7 [1711]
Handel: Rodelina, HWV 19 [1725]
Handel: Samson, HWV 57 [1743]
Handel: Saul, HWV 53 [1739]
Handel: Semele, HWV 58 [1744]
Handel: Serse, HWV 40 [1738]
Handel: Solomon, HWV 67 [1748]
Handel: Susanna, HWV 66 [1749]
Handel: Tamerlano ("Tamerlane"), HWV 18 [1724]
Handel: Tanti strali al sen mi scocchi, HWV 197 [1711]
Handel: Teseo [1713]
Handel: The Ways of Zion Do Mourn (Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline), HWV 264 [1737]
Handel: Theodora, HWV 68 [1750]
Handel: Tra le fiamme, HWV 170 [1707]
Handel: Trio Sonatas, op. 2 [1733]
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 [1713]
Handel: Water Music, HWV 348-350 [1717]
Hanson: Elegy in Memory of My Friend Serge Koussevitsky, op. 44 [1956]
Hanson: Mosaics [1957]
Hanson: Symphony #1 in E minor, op. 21 "Nordic" [1922]
Hanson: Symphony #2 in D-flat, op. 30 "Romantic" [1930]
Hanson: Symphony #3, op. 33 [1936-38]
Hanson: Symphony #4 "Requiem", op. 34 [1943]
Hanson: Symphony #5 "Sinfonia Sacra", op. 43 [1955]
Hanson: The Lament for Beowulf [1925]
Harbison: Piano Trio #2 [2003]
Harbison: Requiem [2003]
Harper: Fanny Robin [1971]
Harper: Symphony #2 "Miracles" [2007]
Harris: Concerto for Piano, Clarinet and String Quartet [1926, rev. 1927-8]
Harris: Symphony #3 [1939]
Harris: Symphony #11 [1967]
Harrison, J.: Bredon Hill: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra [1942]
Harrison, L.: Concerto for Organ and Percussion [1972]
Harrison, L.: Double Concerto for Violin and Cello with Javanese Gamelan [1981]
Harrison, L.: La Koro Sutro [1971]
Harrison, L.: Largo Ostinato [1937]
Harrison, L.: Piano Concerto [1985]
Harrison, L.: Suite for Symphonic Strings [1960]
Harrison, L.: Symphony #3 [1982]
Harrison, M.: Revelation: Music in Pure Intonation [2001]
Hartmann E.: Cello Concerto in D minor, op. 26 [1879]
Hartmann J. P. E.: Vølvens spådom [1872]
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre [1939]
Hartmann: Miserae [1934]
Hartmann: Symphony #3 [1948-49]
Hartmann: Symphony #4 [1947-48]
Hartmann: Symphony #6 [1951-53]
Hartmann: Symphony #8 [1960-62]
Harty: An Irish Symphony [1924]
Harty: The Children of Lir [1938]
Harvey: Advaya [1994]
Harvey: Bird Concerto with Pianosong [2001]
Harvey: Body Mandala [2006]
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco [1980]
Harvey: Ritual Melodies [1989-90]
Harvey: Speakings [2008]
Harvey: String Quartet #4 with live electronics [2003]
Hashimoto: Symphony #1 in D [1940]
Hasse: Requiem in E flat [1764]
Hasse: Sanctus Petrus et Sancta Maria Magdalena [c. 1758]
Hasse: Siroe, re di Persia [1733]
Hassler: Missa super Dixit Maria [1599]
Haubenstock-Ramati: Für Kandinsky [1987]
Hauer: Klavierstücke, op. 25
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 [1919]
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
Hausegger: Natursymphonie [1911]
Hayasaka: Piano Concerto in D minor [1948]
Hayashi: Viola Concerto "Elegia" [1995]
Haydn, M.: Requiem in C minor "Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismundo" [1771]
Haydn, M.: Symphony #4 in F, P. 32
Haydn, M.: Trumpet Concerto in C [1763]
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor, Hob. XVII/6 "Un piccolo divertimento" [1793]
Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C, Hob. VIIb/1 [c. 1761]
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D, Hob. VIIb/2 [1783]
Haydn: Die Jahreszeiten (The Seasons), Hob. XXI/3 [1801]
Haydn: Die Schöpfung (The Creation), Hob.XXI/2 [1798]
Haydn: Divertimento in F, Hob.II:20 [1763]
Haydn: English Canzonettas, Books 1 & 2, Hob. XXVIa:25-36 [1794-5]
Haydn: Mass #10 (or 9) in C, Hob. XXII/9 "Missa in tempore belli", "Paukenmesse" [1796]
Haydn: Mass #11 in D minor, Hob. XXII/11, "Missa in Angustiis", "Lord Nelson Mass" [1798]
Haydn: Mass #12 in B-flat, Hob. XXII/12 "Theresienmesse" [1799]
Haydn: Mass #13 in B-flat, Hob. XXII/13 "Schöpfungsmesse" ("Creation Mass") [1801]
Haydn: Mass #14 in B-flat, Hob. XXII/14 "Harmoniemesse" [1802]
Haydn: Orlando Paladino [1782]
Haydn: Piano Concerto #11 in D, Hob. XVIII/11 [1779-80]
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob. XVI/46 [1770]
Haydn: Piano Sonata #33 in C minor, Hob. XVI/20 [1771]
Haydn: Piano Sonata #38 in F, Hob. XVI/23 [1773]
Haydn: Piano Sonata #47 in B minor, Hob. XVI/32 [1776]
Haydn: Piano Sonata #50 in D, Hob. XVI/37 [1780]
Haydn: Piano Sonata #53 in E minor Hob. XVI/34 [1778 or earlier]
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob. XVI/50 [1794]
Haydn: Piano Sonata #62 in E-flat, Hob. XVI/52 [1794]
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob. XV/25 "Gypsy" [1795]
Haydn: Piano Trio #43 in C, Hob. XV/27 [1797 or before]
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob. XV/28 [1797 or before]
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob. XV/29 [1797 or before]
Haydn: Sinfonia Concertante in B-flat, Hob. I/105 [1792]
Haydn: Stabat Mater [1767]
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 1 [1757-62]
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 9 [1769]
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 20 "Sun" [1772]
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 33 "Russian" [1781]
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 50 "Prussian" [1787]
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 64 "Tost III" [1790]
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 71 [1793]
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" [by 1794]
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 76 "Erdödy" [1797]
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz" [1799]
Haydn: Symphony #1 in D [1759]
Haydn: Symphony #2 in C [1764]
Haydn: Symphony #3 in G [1762]
Haydn: Symphony #5 in D [1762]
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" [1761]
Haydn: Symphony #7 in C "Le Midi" [1761]
Haydn: Symphony #8 in G "Le Soir" [1761]
Haydn: Symphony #10 in D [1760]
Haydn: Symphony #11 in E-flat [1762]
Haydn: Symphony #12 in E [1763]
Haydn: Symphony #13 in D [1763]
Haydn: Symphony #14 in A [1764]
Haydn: Symphony #19 [1759-60]
Haydn: Symphony #20 in C [1757-63]
Haydn: Symphony #22 in E-flat "Philosopher" [1764; rev. 1773]
Haydn: Symphony #26 in D "Lamentatione" [c. 1768]
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D "Hornsignal" [1765]
Haydn: Symphony #39 in G minor "Tempesta di mare" [1765-8]
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C [1769]
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D [1771]
Haydn: Symphony #43 in E-flat "Mercury" [1770-71]
Haydn: Symphony #44 in E minor "Trauer" [1772]
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor "Farewell" [1772]
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B [1772]
Haydn: Symphony #47 in G "Palindrome" [1772]
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" [1769]
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" [1768]
Haydn: Symphony #50 in C [1774]
Haydn: Symphony #52 in C minor [1771-2]
Haydn: Symphony #53 in D "L'Impériale" [by 1777]
Haydn: Symphony #55 in E-flat, "The Schoolmaster" [by 1774]
Haydn: Symphony #57 in D [1774]
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C "Il Distratto" [1775]
Haydn: Symphony #64 in A "Tempora mutantur" [1775]
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F [1774-9]
Haydn: Symphony #70 in D [1778-9]
Haydn: Symphony #73 in D "La Chasse" ("The Hunt") [1782]
Haydn: Symphony #76 in E-flat [1782]
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F [1784]
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor [1784]
Haydn: Symphony #81 in G [1784]
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C "Bear" [1786]
Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen" [1785]
Haydn: Symphony #84 in E-flat ("In nomine Domini") [1786]
Haydn: Symphony #85 in B-flat "La Reine" ("The Queen") [1785/6]
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D [1786]
Haydn: Symphony #87 in A [1786]
Haydn: Symphony #88 in G [1787]
Haydn: Symphony #89 in F [1787]
Haydn: Symphony #90 in C [1788]
Haydn: Symphony #91 in E-flat [1788]
Haydn: Symphony #92 in G "Oxford" [1789]
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D [1791]
Haydn: Symphony #94 in G "Surprise" [1791]
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor [1791]
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D "Miracle" [1791]
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C [1792]
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat [1792]
Haydn: Symphony #99 in E-flat [1793]
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G "Military" [1793-4]
Haydn: Symphony #101 in D "Clock" [1794]
Haydn: Symphony #102 in B-flat [1794]
Haydn: Symphony #103 in E-flat "Drumroll" [1795]
Haydn: Symphony #104 in D "London" [1795]
Haydn: Te Deum #2 in C, Hob. XXIIIc:2 [1799]
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ, Hob. XX/1a [1786]
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto in E-flat, Hob. VIIe/1 [1796]
Hearne: Sound from the Bench for mixed chorus, two electric guitars, and percussion [2014]
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti [c. 1717-29]
Heinichen: Flavio Crispo [1720]
Heinichen: Lamentationes Jeremiae prophetae [1724]
Heininen: Poesia squillante ed incandescente [1974]
Heininen: String Quartet #1, op. 32c [1974]
Heinrich: Manitou Mysteries [1845]
Hensel (Mendelssohn, Fanny): Piano Trio in D minor, op. 11 [1846-47]
Hensel (Mendelssohn, Fanny): Piano Sonata in G minor [1843]
Hensel (Mendelssohn, Fanny): String Quartet in E-flat [1834]
Henselt: Piano Concerto in F minor, op. 16 [1847]
Henze: Boulevard Solitude [1951]
Henze: Das Floß der Medusa (The Raft of the Medusa) [1971]
Henze: El Cimarrón [1971]
Henze: Piano Concerto #2 [1967]
Henze: Requiem [1993]
Henze: Royal Winter Music [1975-6, 1979]
Henze: String Quartet #4 [1976]
Henze: String Quartet #5 [1976]
Henze: Symphony #7 [1984]
Henze: Symphony #9 [1997]
Henze: The English Cat [1980-3, rev. 1990]
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina [early 11th cent.]
Hermanson: Lyrical Metamorphosis [1957]
Hérold: Zampa, ou La fiancée de marbre (Zampa, or the Marble Fiancée)
Herrmann: Symphony [1941]
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions [2005]
Herz: Rondo de concert, op. 27 [c. 1850]
Herzogenberg: Quintet for Piano and Winds in E-flat, op. 43 [1883]
Herzogenberg: Symphony #2 in B-flat, op. 70 [1889]
Herzogenberg: Trio for Oboe, Horn, and Piano in D, op. 61 [1889]
Hétu: Suite for Guitar, op. 41 [1986]
Higdon: All Things Majestic [2011]
Higdon: blue cathedral [2000]
Higdon: Concerto 4-3 [2008]
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra [2002]
Higdon: Violin Concerto [2008]
Hildegard von Bingen: O Euchari [1140]
Hildegard von Bingen: Ordo Virtutum [c. 1151]
Hildegard von Bingen: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum [12th century]
Hill: String Quartet #2 in G minor "A Maori Legend in Four Scenes" [1907-11]
Hill: Viola Concerto in A minor [1940]
Hillborg: Beast Sampler [2014]
Hillborg: Clarinet Concerto "Peacock Tales" [1999; 2002]
Hillborg: Cold Heat [2010]
Hillborg: Four Transitory Worlds [2009]
Hillborg: Sirens [2014]
Hiller: Piano Concerto #2 in F-sharp minor, op. 69 [1843]
Hindemith: Clarinet Quintet, op. 30 [1923, rev. 1954]
Hindemith: Clarinet Sonata in B-flat [1939]
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher [1935]
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony [1957]
Hindemith: Harp Sonata [1939]
Hindemith: Horn Concerto [1949]
Hindemith: Kammermusik, op. 24 [1922]
Hindemith: Kammermusik, op. 36 [1925]
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, op. 50 [1930]
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis [1942]
Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione [1938]
Hindemith: Oboe Sonata [1938]
Hindemith: Octet [1957-8]
Hindemith: Piano Sonata #1 in A "Der Main" [1936]
Hindemith: String Quartet #1 in C, op. 2 [1915]
Hindemith: String Quartet #3 in C [1920]
Hindemith: String Quartet #5 [1923]
Hindemith: String Quartet #4, op. 22 [1921]
Hindemith: Symphonia Serena [1946]
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber [1943]
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat
Hindemith: Symphony: Mathis der Maler [1934]
Hindemith: Trauermusik [1936]
Hindemith: Trio for Viola, Heckelphone and Piano, op. 47 [1928]
Hindemith: Trumpet Sonata [1939]
Hindemith: Viola Sonata in F, op. 11/4 [1919]
Hindemith: Violin Concerto [1939]
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd [1946]
Hindson: Pulse Magnet [2001]
Hirose: Shakuhachi Concerto [1976]
Hoddinott: Euphonium Concerto, op. 180 "The Sunne Rising, The King will Ride" [2002]
Hoddinott: Noctis Equi, op. 132 [1989]
Hoddinott: Symphony #4, op. 70 [1970]
Hoffmann: Undine [1816]
Holborne: Pavans, Galliards, Almains and other Short Aeirs [1599]
Holbrooke: Clarinet Quintet #2 in G minor, op. 27 "Ligeia" [1910; rev. 1939, c. 1956]
Holbrooke: Horn Trio in D minor, op. 28 [c. 1904, rev. 1906-12]
Höller: Sphären (Spheres) [2006]
Höller: Tagträume (Daydreams) for violin, cello, and piano
Holliger: Dona Nobis Pacem [1968-69]
Holliger: Gesänge der Frühe [1987]
Holliger: Puneigä [2002]
Holliger: Siebengesang [1967]
Holloway: Violin Concerto, op. 70 [1990]
Holmboe: Symphonic Metamorphoses: Epitaph [1956], Monolith [1960], Epilog [1962], Tempo Variable [1972]
Holmboe: String Quartet #20 [1985]
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" [1951]
Holmboe: Trio for Recorder, Cello and Harpsichord, op. 133 [1977]
Holmboe: Viola Concerto, op. 189 [1992]
Holmès: Irlande (Symphonic Poem) [1882]
Holst, I.: String Quartet "Phantasy" [1928]
Holst: Beni Mora, op. 29/1 [1910]
Holst: Egdon Heath, op. 47 [1927]
Holst: First Choral Symphony, op. 41 [1924]
Holst: First Suite for Military Band in E-flat, op. 28/1 [1909]
Holst: Hammersmith, op. 52 [1930]
Holst: Hymns (9) from the Rig Veda (Vedic Hymns), op. 24 [1907-8]
Holst: Invocation, op. 19/2 "A Song of the Evening" for cello and orchestra
Holst: Japanese Suite, op. 33 [1915]
Holst: Ode to Death, op. 38 [1919]
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 [1916]
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, op. 29/2 [1922]
Holst: Suite #2 in F for military band, op. 28/2 [1911]
Holst: Symphony in F, op. 8 "The Cotswolds" [1899-1900]
Holst: The Cloud Messenger, op. 30 [1912]
Holst: The Hymn of Jesus, op. 37 [1917]
Holst: The Planets, op. 32 [1916]
Hölszky: Dämonen [2006]
Holten: Handel with Care (Variations on Darwin) [2009]
Holzbauer: Mass in C [c. 1770]
Honegger: Cello Concerto [1929]
Honegger: Concerto da Camera [1948]
Honegger: Jeanne d'Arc au bûcher (Joan of Arc at the Stake) [1938]
Honegger: Le Roi David [1921]
Honegger: Pacific 231 [1923]
Honegger: Pastorale d'été [1920]
Honegger: String Quartet #2, H. 103 [1936]
Honegger: String Quartet #3, H. 114 [1937]
Honegger: Symphony #2 in D [1941]
Honegger: Symphony #3 "Symphonie Liturgique" [1946]
Honegger: Symphony #4 "Deliciae Basiliensis" [1946]
Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re" [1950]
Honegger: Une Cantate de Noël [1953]
Hoof: Symphony #4 in B [1950]
Hosokawa: Autumn Wind [2011]
Hosokawa: Circulating Ocean [2005]
Hosokawa: Cloudscape [2000]
Hosokawa: Hanjo [2004]
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation [1995]
Hosokawa: Renka I-III [1986-90]
Hosokawa: Reminiscence [2002]
Hosokawa: Saxophone Concerto [1998]
Hosokawa: The Raven [2011]
Hosokawa: Utsurohi [1986]
Hotteterre: Pieces for Flute, opp. 2 & 5 [1708, 1715]
Houben: abgemalt [2013]
Hovhaness: "Spirit of Trees," Sonata for Harp and Guitar, op. 374 [1983]
Hovhaness: Fantasy on Japanese Woodprints [1995]
Hovhaness: Lousadzak (The Coming of Light), op. 48 [1944]
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" [1946]
Hovhaness: Symphony #6, op. 173 "Celestial Gate" [1966]
Hovhaness: Symphony #24, op. 273 "Majnun" [1973]
Hovhaness: Symphony #50, op. 360 "Mount St. Helens" [1982]
Hovhaness: The Prayer of Saint Gregory [1946]
Howard: Violin Concerto [2015]
Howells: Concerto for Strings [1938]
Howells: Dances (3) for Violin and Orchestra, op. 7 [1915]
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet, and Strings [1917]
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi [1938]
Howells: Lambert's Clavichord, op. 41 [1927]
Howells: Oboe Sonata [1942]
Howells: Piano Concerto #2 in C, op. 39 [1925]
Howells: Piano Quartet in A minor, op. 21 [1916, rev. 1936]
Howells: Requiem [1932]
Howells: String Quartet #3 "In Gloucestershire" [1916-20]
Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid [1947]
Huang Ruo: Dust in Time [2020]
Huang Ruo: Tree without Wind [2004]
Hubay: Violin Concerto #3 in G minor, op. 99 [1908]
Huber: Symphony #2 in E minor, op. 115 "Böcklin Symphony" [1897]
Huber: Symphony #5 in F, "Der Geiger von Gmuend" ("The Fiddler of Gmuend")
Huber: Symphony #7 in D minor, "Swiss"
Huber, K.: Chamber Concerto "Intarsi" [1993]
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 [1824]
Hummel: Clarinet Quartet in E flat major, WoO 5 [1808]
Hummel: Flute Trio ("Adagio, Variations, and Rondo on a Russian Theme") in A, op. 78 [1818]
Hummel: Mandolin Concerto in G [1799]
Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85 [1816]
Hummel: Piano Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 89 [1819]
Hummel: Piano Concerto #4 in E op. 110 [1814]
Hummel: Piano Concerto #5 in A-flat, op. 113 [1827]
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 87 [1800]
Hummel: Piano Sonata #5 in F-sharp minor, op. 81
Hummel: Piano Sonata #6 in D, op. 106 [1824]
Hummel: Piano Trio #1 in E flat, op. 12 [c. 1803]
Hummel: Piano Trio #4 in G, op. 65
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 [1819]
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E-flat, op. 93 [1823]
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in E-flat, op. 96 [c. 1822]
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 [1816]
Hummel: Septet #2 in C "Military", op. 114 [1829]
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto in E (or E-flat), WoO 1 [1803]
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel [1893]
Huré: Piano Quintet in D [1914]
Hurlstone: Bassoon Sonata in F [1904]
Hurlstone: Piano Trio in G [1905]
Hurum: Bendik og Årolilja, op. 20 [1923]
Hurwit: Symphony #1 "Remembrance" [2002]
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 [1968]
Huybrechts: Suite for Piano and Winds [1929]
Huygens: Pathodia Sacra et Profana [1647]
Hyde: Piano Concerto #1 in E-flat minor [1933]
Hygons: Salve Regina (from the Eton Choirbook) [c. 1500]
Ibert: Concertino da Camera [1935-6]
Ibert: Divertissement [1930]
Ibert: Escales (Ports of Call) [1922]
Ibert: Flute Concerto [1932]
Ichiyanagi: Sapporo [1962]
Ifukube: Japanese Rhapsody [1935]
Ifukube: Kugo-Ka [1969]
Ifukube: Lauda concertata for marimba and orchestra [1979]
Ince: In White [1999]
Indy: Istar, op. 42 [1896]
Indy: Jour d'été à la montagne (Summer Day on the Mountain), op. 61 [1905]
Indy: String Quartet #1 in D, op. 35 [1890]
Indy: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 45
Indy: String Quartet #3 in D, op. 96 [1929]
Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air, op. 25 [1886]
Indy: Trio for Clarinet, Cello, and Piano in B-flat, op. 29 [1888]
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Caucasian Sketches, Suite #1, op. 10 [1894]
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, op. 37 [1903]
Ireland: A Downland Suite [1932]
Ireland: Concertino Pastorale for string orchestra [1939]
Ireland: Fantasy-Sonata in E-flat [1943]
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man [1912]
Ireland: Legend for piano and orchestra [1933]
Ireland: Piano Concerto in E-flat [1930]
Ireland: Sea Fever [1913]
Irgens-Jensen: Symphony in D minor [1941]
Isaac: Angeli Archangeli [1490s]
Isaac: Innsbruck, ich muss dich lassen [c. 1485]
Isaac: Missa paschalis a 6 [probably between 1508 and 1517]
Isaac: Missa Virgo prudentissima [c. 1507]
Isaac: Quis dabit capiti meo aquam [1492]
Ishii: Synkretismen [1973]
Ives: 114 Songs [1922]
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays [1913]
Ives: Central Park in the Dark [1906]
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" [1921]
Ives: Piano Trio [1911]
Ives: Psalm 90 [1924]
Ives: Robert Browning Overture [1914, rev. 1942]
Ives: Set #1 for chamber orchestra [1912]
Ives: String Quartet #1 "From the Salvation Army" [1896]
Ives: String Quartet #2 [1913]
Ives: Symphony #1 in D minor [1898]
Ives: Symphony #2 [1902]
Ives: Symphony #3 "The Camp Meeting" [1910]
Ives: Symphony #4 [probably 1934]
Ives: The Unanswered Question [1908]
Ives: Three Places in New England [1914; rev. 1929]
Ives: Violin Sonata #1 [1903-8]
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 [1914]
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" [1916]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Jacob, V. G.: Maacsa Dei Filii, op. 2 [1725]
Jacob TV: Jesus Is Coming [2003]
Jacquet de la Guerre: Céphale et Procris [1694]
Jadassohn: Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 101 [1889]
Jadin: Fantaisie Concertante in G minor [1820]
Jaëll: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor [1877]
Jacob: Horn Concerto [1951]
Janáček: Amarus [1897, rev. 1901, 1906]6]
Janáček: Capriccio for piano left hand [1926]
Janáček: Concertino for piano & chamber orchestra [1925]
Janáček: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga [1903]
Janáček: From the House of the Dead [1930]
Janáček: Glagolská mše (Glagolitic Mass) [1926]
Janáček: Idyll for String Orchestra [1878]
Janáček: In the Mists [1912]
Janáček: Jenůfa [1902]
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová [1921]
Janáček: Mládí (Youth) [1924]
Janáček: On an Overgrown Path [1911]
Janáček: Piano Sonata 1.X.1905 "From the Street" [1905]
Janáček: Pohádka (Fairy Tale) [1910, rev. 1912, 1923]
Janáček: Rikadla (Nursery Rhymes)
Janáček: Sinfonietta [1926]
Janáček: String Quartet #1 "Kreutzer Sonata" [1923]
Janáček: String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters" [1923]
Janáček: Tagebuch eines Verschollenen (The Diary of One Who Disappeared) [1921]
Janáček: Taras Bulba [1918]
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen [1923]
Janáček: The Eternal Gospel [1914]
Janáček: The Makropulos Affair [1926]
Janáček: Violin Sonata [1914]
Janequin: La Guerre (La Bataille de Marignan) [1529]
Janequin: Le chant des oiseaux [1529]
Jenner: Trio for Clarinet, Horn and Piano in E-flat [1900]
Jensen: Erotikon, op. 44 [1872]
Jirásek: Missa Propria [by 1995]
Joachim: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 11 "In the Hungarian Manner" [1857]
Jodlowski: Dialog/No Dialog [1997]
Johnson, D.: November [1959]
Johnson, T.: Failing: A Very Difficult Piece for String Bass [1975]
Johnston: String Quartet #4 "Amazing Grace" [1973]
Jolivet: Bassoon Concerto [1954]
Jolivet: Cello Concerto #2 [1966]
Jolivet: Chant de Linos [1944]
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot and Orchestra [1947]
Jolivet: Flute Concerto #1 [1949]
Jolivet: Piano Concerto [1951]
Jolivet: Trumpet Concerto #2 [1954]
Jommelli: La Passione di Nostro Signore Gesù Cristo [1749]
Jones, S.: Roundings: Musings and Meditations on Texas New Deal Murals [2000]
Jones, S.: Symphony #3 "Palo Duro Canyon" [1992]
Jongen: String Quartet #2, op. 50 [1916]
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 [1926]
Joplin: Bethena, A Concert Waltz [1905]
Joplin: Maple Leaf Rag [1899]
Joplin: The Entertainer [1902]
Joplin: Treemonisha [1911]
José, A.: Guitar Sonata [1933]
Josquin (but perhaps misattrib.): Missa Mater Patris [15th century]
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena [before 1476]
Josquin: De Profundis Clamavi [1521]
Josquin: Mille regretz [16th century]
Josquin: Miserere mei Deus [c. 1503]
Josquin: Missa de Beata Virgine [c. 1510]
Josquin: Missa Gaudeamus [1480s]
Josquin: Missa Hercules Dux Ferrariae [perhaps c. 1503]
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni [1502]
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales [by 1495]
Josquin: Missa L’ami Baudichon [probably before 1479]
Josquin: Missa La sol fa re mi [1502]
Josquin: Missa Pange lingua [c. 1515]
Josquin: Nymphes des bois (Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem) [1497]
Josquin: O virgo Prudentissima [1520]
Josquin: Qui habitat in adiutorio Altissimi [c. 1520]
Josquin: Stabat Mater dolorosa [1498]
Joubert: Jane Eyre, op. 134 [1987-97]
Joubert: St. Mark Passion, op. 180 [2015]
Juon: Piano Quartet #2 in G, op. 50 [1912]
Juon: Piano Quintet #2 in F, op. 44 [1909]
Juon: Piano Sextet in C minor, op. 22 [1902]
Juon: Piano Trio #1 in A minor, op. 17
Juon: Rhapsodie (Piano Quartet #1 in D minor), op. 37 [1907]
Juon: Viola Sonata #1 in D, op. 15 [1901]
Juon: Wind Quintet in B-flat, op. 84 [1928]
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 [1949]
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77 [1964]
Kabalevsky: Cello Sonata in B-flat, op. 71 [1962]
Kabalevsky: Comedianti (The Comedians), op. 26
Kabalevsky: Piano Concerto #1 in A minor, op.9 [1928]
Kabalevsky: Piano Concerto #3 in D, op. 50 "Dedicated to Soviet Youth" [1952]
Kabalevsky: Piano Sonata #2 in E-flat, op. 45 [1945]
Kabalevsky: String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 8 [1928]
Kabalevsky: String Quartet #2 in G minor, op. 44 [1945]
Kabalevsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 19 [1934]
Kabalevsky: Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 54 [1956]
Kabeláč: Cello Sonata, op. 9 [1941]
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 [1957]
Kabeláč: Symphony #8, op. 54 "Antiphonies" [1970]
Kagel: An Tasten [1977]
Kagel: Anagrama [1958]
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose (The Pieces of the Compass) [1989-1994]
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments [1966]
Kagel: Serenade [1994-95]
Kahn: Serenade in F minor, op. 73 [1923]
Kaipainen: Horn Concerto, op. 61 [2000-1]
Kalabis: Symphony #2, op. 18 "Sinfonia pacis"
Kalafati: Légende, op. 20 [1928]
Kalafati: Symphony in A minor, op. 12 [1912]
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 in G minor [1895]
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 in A [1897]
Kalkbrenner: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 61 [1823]
Kalliwoda: String Quartet #1 in E minor, op. 61 [1835]
Kalliwoda: Symphony #5 in B minor, op. 106 [1840]
Kalliwoda: Symphony #6 in F, op. 132 [1843]
Kallstenius: A serenade in the summer night, op. 10 [1918]
Kallstenius: Symphony #2 in F minor, op. 20 [1935]
Kalomiris: Symphony #3 "Palamiki" [1955]
Kaminski: Dorische Musik ("Doric Music") [1933]
Kancheli: Amao Omi [2005]
Kancheli: Broken Chant [2007]
Kancheli: Chiaroscuro [2010]
Kancheli: Life without Christmas, including "Night Prayers" [1990-95]
Kancheli: Liturgy for Viola and Orchestra, "Mourned by the Wind" [1989]
Kancheli: Silent Prayer [2007]
Kancheli: Styx [1999]
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" [1977]
Kancheli: Time... and Again [1997]
Kaprálová: Piano Concerto in D minor [1935]
Kapsberger: Libro primo d'intavolatura di lauto [1604]
Kapsberger: Libro Quarto d'Intavolatura di Chitarrone [1640]
Kapustin: 24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 82 [1997]
Kapustin: Concert Etudes (8), op. 40 [1984]
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra #3 "Holosinnya (Lamentations)" [1989]
Karamanov: Symphony #23 "I am Jesus" [1980]
Karg-Elert: Chorale Improvisations (66), op. 65 [1906-8]
Karg-Elert: Passacaglia and Fugue on B-A-C-H, op. 150 [1932]
Karkowski & Furudate: World as Will [1998]
Karłowicz: Serenade for strings in C, op. 2 [1898]
Karłowicz: Symphony in E minor, op. 7, "Rebirth" [1902]
Karłowicz: Violin Concerto in A, op. 8
Kassia: Troparion (Hymn) of Kassiani [9th century]
Kastalsky: Requiem for Fallen Brothers [1917]
Kats-Chernin: Wild Swans (ballet and concert suite) [2003]
Kerem: Symphony #3 "For the Victims of Communism" [2003]
Kerll: Missa in fletu solatium obsidionis Viennensis [1689]
Kernis: Air for violin (or cello or flute) and piano (or orchestra or string quartet) [1995]
Kernis: Color Wheel [2001]
Kernis: Meditation (in memoriam for John Lennon) [1981]
Kernis: Musica Celestis [1990]
Kernis: String Quartet #2 "Musica Instrumentalis" [1998]
Kessler: , said the shotgun to the head. for poetry speaker, rap choir, string quartet, and orchestra [2003]
Kessler: Utopia II for 5 voices, 41 instruments, and live electronics [2011]
Ketelbey: In a Persian Market [1921]
Keuris: Concerto for Saxophone Quartet and Orchestra
Khachaturian: Gayane [1939; final revision 1957]
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite [1941]
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto in D-flat, op. 38 [1936]
Khachaturian: Spartacus [1954]
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 in E minor "The Bell" [1944]
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto in D minor [1940]
Khrennikov: Symphony #1 in B-flat minor, op. 4 [1933-35]
Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 [1876]
Kilar: Angelus [1984]
Kilar: Exodus [1981]
Kilar: Krzesany [1974]
Kilar: Piano Concerto #1 [1996]
Kilar: Requiem Father Kolbe [1994]
Kilar: September Symphony [2003]
Kim-Harris and Topel: Ambient chaconne (after J.S. Bach's Ciaccona) [2019]
Kim-Harris and Topel: Deo [2019]
King, Karl: Invictus [1921]
Kinsella: Symphony #9 for Strings [2004]
Kirchner, L.: String Quartet #4 [2006]
Kirchner, T.: Nachtbilder, op. 25 [1877]
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 [1943]
Klami: King Lear Overture, op. 33 [1944]
Klami: Sea Pictures [1932]
Klami: Symphony #1 in D, op. 29 [1937-8]
Klebe: Die Zwitschermaschine, op. 7 [1949-50]
Klengel: Hymnus for 12 cellos, op. 57
Klughardt: Schilflieder (5), op. 28 [1872]
Klughardt: Wind Quintet in C, op. 79 [c. 1898]
Knipper: Symphony #4 in D, op. 41 "Poem of the Komsomol Fighter" [1933-4, rev. 1966]
Knussen: Symphony #3 [1979]
Koch: Symphony #5 "Lapponica" [1977]
Kodallı: Atatürk Oratorio, op. 13
Kodallı: Cello Concerto, op. 28
Kodallı: Piano Quintet, op. 23 [1971]
Kodály: Budavári Te Deum [1936]
Kodály: Dances of Galánta [1933]
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 [1914]
Kodály: Háry János, op. 15 [1926]
Kodály: Missa Brevis [1944 for organ; 1948 for voices and orchestra]
Kodály: Nyári este (Summer Evening) [1906, rev. 1929]
Kodály: Peacock Variations [1939]
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus, op. 13 [1923]
Kodály: Sonata for Solo Cello, op. 8 [1915]
Kodály: Theatre Overture, K. 13 [before 1928]
Koechlin: Bassoon Sonata, op. 71 [1918-9]
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne, op. 124
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle [1940]
Koechlin: Les heures persanes (Persian Hours), op. 65 [1919]
Koechlin: Paysages et Marines, op. 63 [1916]
Koechlin: Piano Quintet, op. 80 [1908-21]
Koechlin: Quatre nouvelles sonatines, op. 87
Koechlin: Seven Stars Symphony, op. 132 [1933]
Koechlin: String Quartet #1, op. 51 [1913]
Koechlin: Trio for Flute, Clarinet and Bassoon, op. 92 [1924]
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 [1916]
Kokkonen: Cello Concerto [1969]
Kokkonen: String Quartet #3 [1976]
Kokkonen: Symphony #4 [1971]
Köksal: Shiftings [2014]
Koppel: Concerto #3 for Marimba and Symphony Orchestra [2002]
Korngold: Abschiedslieder, op. 14 [1921]
Korngold: Die Kathrin [1937]
Korngold: Die tote Stadt, op. 12 [1920]
Korngold: Piano Quintet in E, op. 15 [1921-22]
Korngold: String Quartet #1 in A, op. 16 [1921-1923]
Korngold: String Sextet in D, op. 10 [1914-16]
Korngold: Symphony in F-sharp, op. 40 [1952]
Korngold: Violin Concerto in D, op. 35 [1945]
Korte: Piano Sonata [1953]
Koželuch: Sinfonia Concertante for Trumpet, Piano, Mandolin and Double Bass in E-flat, P II:1 [1798]
Kozlovsky: Requiem in E-flat minor [1798]
Kraus: Symphony in C minor [1783]
Kraus: Symphony in E-flat, VB 144
Krebs: Clavier-Übung I, KWV 500-512 [c. 1744]
Kreisler: Liebesleid [1905]
Krenek: Jonny spielt auf, op. 45 [1927]
Krenek: Lamentatio Jeremiae Prophetae, op. 93 [1941]
Krenek: Organ Concerto #2, op. 235 [1982]
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 [1988]
Krenek: String quartet #5, op. 65 [1930]
Krenek: String quartet #6, op. 78 [1936]
Krenek: String quartet #7, op. 96 [1944]
Krenek: String Quartet #8, op. 233 [1980]
Kreutzer, C.: Grand Septet in E-flat, op. 62 [c. 1816]
Kreutzer, R.: Violin Concerto #18 in E minor [1805-9]
Krommer: Clarinet Concerto in E-flat, op. 36 [1803]
Krommer: Concerto for Two Clarinets in E-flat, op. 91 [c. 1815]
Krommer: Octet-Partita in B-flat, op. 67 [1808]
Krommer: Octet Partita (Harmony) in F, op. 57 [1806]
Kuhlau: Concertino for Two Horns in F minor, op. 45 [c. 1822]
Kuhlau: Piano Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 32 [1821]
Kuhlau: Piano Quartet #3 in G minor, op. 108 [1829]
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas [1700]
Kuhnau: Magnificat in C [early 18th century]
Kulenty: A Cradle Song [1993]
Kummer/Schubert, François: 2 Duos Concertans for Violin and Cello [c. 1834]
Kurtág & Kurtág Jr.: Zwiegespräch [2006]
Kurtág: Fin de Partie [2018]
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 [2004]
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch., op. 15d [1990]
Kurtág: Játékok [1973 onward]
Kurtág: Kafka Fragments [1987]
Kurtág: Messages of the Late Miss R.V. Troussova [1981]
Kurtág: Pieces (9) for Solo Viola [1994]
Kurtág: Signs, Games, and Messages for Solo Viola [2005]
Kurtág: Songs of Despair and Sorrow, op. 18 [1980-94]
Kurtág: Stele, op. 33 [1994]
Kuula: Piano Trio in A, op. 7 [1908]
Kuula: South Ostrobothnian Suites (#1, op. 9; #2, op. 20) [1909, 1913]
Kuusisto: Violin Concerto [2011]
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat [1987]
La Rue: Magnificats [c. 1500]
La Rue: Missa L'Homme armé
La Rue: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis) [c. 1506?]
Labor: Clarinet Quintet in D, op. 11 [1900]
Labor: Piano Quintet in E minor, op. 3 [1886]
Lachenmann: Ausklang [1984-5]
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (The Little Match Girl) [1996]
Lachenmann: Mouvement (-vor der Erstarrung) [1982-4]
Lachenmann: Pression [1969]
Lachenmann: Sakura-Variotionen (Sakura Variations) [2000]
Lachenmann: Salut für Caudwell for guitar duet [1977]
Lachenmann: Schwankungen am Rand [1974-1975]
Lachenmann: String Quartet #1 "Gran Torso" [1972]
Lachenmann: String Quartet #3 "Grido" [2001]
Lachner: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 52 "Passionata" [1835]
Lachner: Symphony #8 in G minor, op. 100 [1851]
Lacorcia: Madrigals, Book 3 [1620]
Liang, Lei: A thousand Mountains, a million Streams [2017]
Liang, Lei: Garden 8 [2004]
Lajtha: String Quartet #10, op. 58 "Suite transylvaine en trois parties" [1953]
Lajtha: Symphony #1, op. 24 [1936]
Lajtha: Symphony #7, op. 63 "Forradalmi szimfónia (Revolution Symphony)"
Lajtha: Symphony #8, op. 66 [1959]
Laks: String Quartet #3 [1945]
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor [1876]
Lalo: Concerto russe, op. 29
Lalo: Fantaisie Norvegienne [1878]
Lalo: Namouna [1882]
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole in D minor, op. 21 [1874]
Lamb: Divisio Spiralis [2019]
Lambe: Stella caali (from the Eton Choirbook) [c. 1500]
Lambert: Concerto for Piano and 9 Instruments [1931]
Lamote de Grignon: Triptico de la piel de toro for piano and orchestra [1958]
Lamothe: La Dangereuse, Haitian merengue for piano [20th century]
Landi: Il Sant'Alessio [1631]
Landini: Ecco la primavera [14th century]
Landini: Gram piant' a gli ochi, greve doglia al core [14th century]
Lang, B.: Die Sterne des Hungers (The Stars of Hunger) [2007]
Lang, B.: Monadologie XXXIV "... Loops for Ludvik" [2016]
Lang, D: Cheating, Lying, Stealing [1993]
Lang, D: Death Speaks [2012]
Lang, D: Mystery Sonatas [2014]
Lang, D.: The Little Match Girl Passion [2007]
Lange, S. (Jr.): Organ Sonata #5 in C minor, op. 50 [1887]
Langgaard: Rosengaardsspil (Rose Garden Play) for string quartet [1918]
Langgaard: Sfærernes musik, BVN 128 [1916]
Langgaard: String Quartet #2, BVN 145 [1918; rev. 1931]
Langgaard: Symphony #1 [1910]
Langgaard: Symphony #4, BVN 124 "Løvfald (Fall of Leaves)" [1916; rev. 1920]
Langgaard: Symphony #6 "Det Himmelrivende" ("The Heaven-Rending") [1920; rev. 1930]
Langlais: Suite Médiévale, op. 56 [1947]
Larcher: Mumien [2002]
Larsen: Barn Dances [2001]
Larsson: A Winter's Tale, op. 18 [1937-8]
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 [1940]
Larsson: Pastoral Suite for orchestra, op. 19 [1938]
Larsson: Symphony #2 in E minor, op. 17 [1937]
Lassus: Cantiones sacrae a 6 [1594]
Lassus: In monte Oliveti [1568]
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro [1594]
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah [1585]
Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera [1610]
Lassus: Missa super Dixit Joseph [between 1564 and 1572]
Lassus: Missa super Osculetur me [c. 1582]
Lassus: Missa Tous les regretz [c. 1577]
Lassus: Penitential Psalms (Psalmi Davidis poenitentiales) [1584]
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum [1550s]
Lassus: Susanne un jour [1570]
Lassus: Timor et tremor [1564]
Lassus: Tristis est anima mea [1565]
Lauridsen: Les chansons des roses [1993]
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium [1994]
Lawes: Consort Setts for 5 & 6 Viols and Organ [c. 1630s]
Lazarof: Tableaux (after Kandinsky) for piano and orchestra [1989]
Leclair: Violin/Flute Sonatas (12), op. 9 [c. 1743]
Lecuona: Suite Andalucía, including "Malagueña" [c. 1927]
Lees: Horn Concerto [1964]
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer [2013]
Legrenzi: Trio Sonatas (18), op. 2 [1655]
Lehár: Das Land des Lächelns [1929]
Lehár: Die lustige Witwe (The Merry Widow) [1905]
Lehár: Gold und Silber, op. 79 [1903]
Leifs: Hafís, op. 63 [1965]
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 [1961]
Leifs: Organ concerto, op. 7 [1930]
Leifs: Requiem, op. 33b [1947]
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26
Leighton: Symphony #1, op. 42 [1964]
Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op. 3 [1949]
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 [1971]
Lekeu (completed by d'Indy): Piano Quartet [1895]
Lekeu: Adagio pour quatuor d'orchestre [1891]
Lekeu: Cello Sonata in F [1888]
Lekeu: Piano Trio in C Minor [1889-91]
Lekeu: String Quartet in G [1888]
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G [1892]
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto, op. 59 [1909]
Lemeland: Symphony #9, op. 168 [1997]
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci [1892]
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi [c. 1200]
Lerdahl: Time after Time [2000]
Leshnoff: Double Concerto for Violin and Viola [2007]
Leshnoff: Guitar Concerto [2013]
Leshnoff: Rush [2008]
Levina: Piano Concerto #1 [1945]
Levina: Piano Concerto #2 [1975]
Le Jeune: Meslanges, Book I [1587]
Liebermann: Concerto for Violin and Piano and String Quartet [1989]
Liebermann: Flute Concerto, op. 39 [1992]
Liebermann: Piano Concerto #2 [1992]
Lieberson: King Gesar [1991]
Lieberson: Neruda Songs [2005]
Ligeti: Artikulation [1958]
Ligeti: Atmosphères [1961]
Ligeti: Aventures [1962]
Ligeti: Bagatelles (6) for Wind Quintet [1953]
Ligeti: Cello Sonata [1953]
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto [1970]
Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds [1973]
Ligeti: Concert Românesc (Romanian Concerto) [1951]
Ligeti: Continuum [1968]
Ligeti: Double Concerto for Flute and Oboe [1972]
Ligeti: Études pour piano, Books 1-3 [1985, 1994, 2001]
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto [1999; rev. 2003]
Ligeti: Hungarian Rock (Chaconne) [1978]
Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre [1977; rev. 1996]
Ligeti: Lontano [1967]
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna [1966]
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata [1953]
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
Ligeti: Nouvelles Aventures [1962-5]
Ligeti: Piano Concerto [1988]
Ligeti: Pieces (10) for Wind Quintet [1968]
Ligeti: Ramifications [1968—1969]
Ligeti: Requiem [1965]
Ligeti: San Francisco Polyphony [1973—1974]
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel (With Pipes, Drums, Fiddles) [2000]
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" [1954]
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 [1968]
Ligeti: Trio for Violin, Horn, and Piano [1782]
Ligeti: Viola Sonata [1994]
Ligeti: Violin Concerto [1993]
Ligeti: Volumina [1966]
Lilburn: Aotearoa Overture [1940]
Lilburn: Symphony #1 [1949]
Lilburn: Symphony #2 [1951]
Lilburn: Violin Sonata in E-flat [1943/1984]
Lim: The Heart's Ear [1997]
Lim: Tongue of the Invisible [2011]
Lindberg: Aura (In memoriam Witold Lutosławski) [1994]
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto [2002]
Lindberg: Clarinet Quintet [1992]
Lindberg: Era [2013]
Lindberg: EXPO [2009]
Lindberg: Feria [1997]
Lindberg: Kraft [1985]
Lindberg: Related Rocks [1997]
Lindberg: Violin Concerto #1 [2006]
Lindblad: Symphony #1 in C, op. 19 [1831-2]
Linde: Cello Concerto, op. 29 [1964-65]
Linley (The Younger): A Lyric Ode on the Fairies, Aerial Beings & Witches of Shakespeare [c. 1776]
Liszt: 3 Études de Concert, S.144 [1849]
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage (Years of Pilgrimage), Troisième année (S.163) [1883]
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage, Deuxième année: Italie (S.161) [1837-49]
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage, Première année: Suisse (S.160)
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor, S.171 [1853]
Liszt: Berceuse, S.174 [1854/1862]
Liszt: Christus, S.3 [1866]
Liszt: Consolations, S.172 [1844-50]
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 [1857]
Liszt: Deux Légendes, S.175 [1863]
Liszt: Fantasia and Fugue on the Chorale "Ad nos salutarem undam", S.259 [1850]
Liszt: Faust Symphony, S.108 [1857]
Liszt: Grandes études de Paganini, S.141 [1851]
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses, S.173 [1847]
Liszt: Héroide funebre, S.102 [1850]
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies, S.244, including #2 in C-sharp minor [1853, 1882, 1885]
Liszt: Hunnenschlacht (Battle of the Huns), S.105 [1857]
Liszt: La lugubre gondola, S.200 [1882]
Liszt: Les Préludes, S.97 [1854]
Liszt: Liebesträume, S.541 [1850]
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1, S.514 [1859-62]
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #2, S.515 [1881]
Liszt: Missa Solennis (Esztergomi Misa), S.9 [1855; rev. 1857-8]
Liszt: Nuages gris (Trübe Wolken), S.199 [1881]
Liszt: Orpheus, S.98 [1854]
Liszt: Piano Concerto #1 in E-flat, S.124 [1849]
Liszt: Piano Concerto #2 in A, S.125 [1861]
Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor, S.178 [1854]
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on the Name BACH, S.260 [1855]
Liszt: Réminiscences de Norma, S.394 [1841]
Liszt: Rhapsodie Espagnole, S.254 [1858]
Liszt: Totentanz, S.126 [1849, rev. 1853, 1859]
Liszt: Transcendental Études, S.139 [1852]
Liszt: Tre Sonetti di Petrarca, S.270 [1845/1864]
Liszt: Variations on a Theme by Bach, S. 180
Liszt: Via Crucis, S.53 [1879]
Liszt: Von der Wiege bis zum Grabe, S.107 [1882]
Literes: Acis y Galatea [1708]
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 in D minor, op. 102 [1852]
Lizée: Hitchcock Études [2010]
Lloyd Webber, A.: Requiem [1985]
Lloyd Webber, W: Aurora [1948]
Lloyd: A Symphonic Mass [1992]
Lloyd: Cello Concerto in D minor [1997]
Lloyd: Concerto for Violin and Strings [1977]
Lloyd: Piano Concerto #4 [1970]
Lloyd: Requiem [1998]
Lloyd: Symphony #4 in B minor "Arctic" [1946]
Lloyd: Symphony #5 in B-flat
Lloyd: Symphony #6 [1956]
Lloyd: Symphony #7 "Proserpine" [1959]
Lloyd: Symphony #8 [1961]
Lloyd: Symphony #9 [1969]
Lobo: Missa pro defunctis à 8 [1621]
Lobo: Missa Maria Magdalena [1602]
Locatelli: Concerti grossi, op. 1 [1721]
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino, op. 3 [1733]
Locke: The Tempest [1674]
Lokshin: Symphony #5 "Shakespeare's Sonnets" [1969]
Lonati: Violin Sonatas (12) [1701]
Lopes-Graça: Symphony [1944]
Lortzing: Undine [1845]
Lourié: Concerto Spirituale [1929]
Lourié: Poèmes (2), op. 8 [1912]
Lourié: String Quartet #1 [1915]
Lourié: Synthèses [1914]
Loewe: Piano Concerto #2 in A [c. 1830]
Lübeck: Prelude & Fugue in E [before 1740]
Luchesi: Requiem [1771]
Lucier: I Am Sitting in a Room [1969]
Ludford: Missa Benedicta [before 1557]
Ludford: Missa Videte miraculum [probably before 1530]
Lully: Acis et Galatée [1686]
Lully: Armide, LWV 71 [1686]
Lully: Atys, LWV 53 [1676]
Lully: Benedictus, LWV 64/2 [1683]
Lully: Dies Irae, LWV 64/1 [1683]
Lully: Le Bourgeois Gentilhomme [1670]
Lully: Persée, LWV 60 [1682]
Lully: Quare Fremuerunt, LWV 67 [1685]
Lully: Te Deum, LWV 55 [1684]
Lumbye: Champagne Galop, op. 14 [1845]
Lupo: Fantasia a 4 #5 [c. 1600]
Lupo: Time, that Leads the Fatal Round [1607]
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto [1970]
Lutosławski: Chain 2 - Dialogue for violin and orchestra [1985]
Lutosławski: Chain 3 for orchestra [1986]
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables [1990]
Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra [1954]
Lutosławski: Double Concerto for Oboe, Harp and Chamber Orchestra [1979-80]
Lutosławski: Grave, metamorphoses for cello and orchestra [1981]
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens (Venetian Games) [1991]
Lutosławski: Les espaces du sommeil [1975]
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre [1968]
Lutosławski: Mala Suita [1951]
Lutosławski: Mi-parti [1976]
Lutosławski: Musique funèbre [1958]
Lutosławski: Piano Concerto [1988]
Lutosławski: Piano Sonata [1934]
Lutosławski: String Quartet [1964]
Lutosławski: Symphonic Variations [1937]
Lutosławski: Symphony #2 [1966–67]
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 [1983]
Lutosławski: Symphony #4 [1992]
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini [1941; rev. 1978]
Luython: Missa Sex Vocum Super Filiae Jerusalem [1609]
Luzzaschi: Madrigali per cantare et sonare [1601]
Lyadov: A Musical Snuffbox, op. 32 [1893]
Lyadov: Baba Yaga, op. 56 [1904]
Lyadov: Kikimora, op. 63 [1909]
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake, op. 62 [1909]
Lyapunov: Études (12) d'exécution transcendante, op. 11 [1900-05]
Lyapunov: Hashish, op. 53 [c. 1913]
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto #2, op. 38 [1909]
Lyapunov: Piano Sextet in B-flat minor, op. 63 [1916, rev. 1921]
Lyapunov: Piano Sonata in F minor, op. 27 [c. 1908]
Lyatoshinsky: Symphony #2 in B minor, op. 26 [1935-36]
Lyatoshinsky: Symphony #3 in B minor, op. 50 [1951]
Lyatoshynsky: String Quartet #3, op. 21 [1928]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

MacCunn: Land of the Mountain and the Flood [1887]
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 23 [1889]
MacDowell: Woodland Sketches, op. 51 including "The Wild Rose" [1896]
Machaut: Douce dame jolie [14th century]
Machaut: Inviolata genitrix / Felix virgo / Ad te suspiramus gementes et flentes, M. 23 [c. 1358–60 or later]
Machaut: Je vivroie liement [14th cent.]
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune [c. 1340]
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame [before 1365]
Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit, including "Puis qu'en oubli" [mid-14th century]
Mackenzie: La Belle Dame sans Merci, op. 29 [1883]
Mackey: The Frozen Cathedral [2012]
Macklay: Many Many Cadences [2014]
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross [1993]
MacMillan: Stabat Mater [2015]
MacMillan: Symphony #3 "Silence" [2002]
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie [1990]
MacMillan: Veni, Veni, Emmanuel [1992]
MacMillan: Symphony #5 "Le grand Inconnu" [2019]
Maconchy: Clarinet concertino #1 [1945]
Maconchy: Symphony for Double String Orchestra
Maderna: Ages [1972]
Maderna: Aura [1967]
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti [1948]
Maderna: Continuo [1958]
Maderna: Grande Aulodia [1970]
Maderna: Notturno [1956]
Maderna: Quadrivium [1969]
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi [1955]
Madetoja: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 35 [1918]
Madetoja: The Ostrobothnians, op. 45 (including the Suite, op. 52) [1917-23]
Mägi: Piano Concerto in F-sharp minor [1953]
Magnard: Cello Sonata in A, op. 20 [1910]
Magnard: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 4 [1890]
Magnard: Symphony #2 in E, op. 6 [1893]
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 [1896]
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 [1913]
Mahler: Blumine [before 1893]
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied [1878-80]
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde [1909]
Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn [1905]
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder [1904]
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen (Songs of a Wayfarer) [1886]
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge (aus der Jugendzeit)
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor [c. 1876]
Mahler: Rückert Lieder [1902]
Mahler: Symphony #1 in D "Titan" [1896]
Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection" [1894]
Mahler: Symphony #3 [1896]
Mahler: Symphony #4 in G [1901]
Mahler: Symphony #5 [1902]
Mahler: Symphony #6 in A minor [1904]
Mahler: Symphony #7 [1905]
Mahler: Symphony #8 in E-flat "Symphony of a Thousand" [1907]
Mahler: Symphony #9 [1909]
Mahler: Symphony #10 in F-sharp [1910]
Makarova: Symphony in D minor [1938, rev. 1962]
Malec: Sonoris Causa [1997]
Malipiero: Cello Concerto [1937]
Malipiero: String Quartet #1 "Rispetti e strambotti" [1920]
Malipiero: Symphony #1 "In quattro tempi, come le quattro stagioni" [1933]
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli Archi" [1947]
Manchicourt: Laudate Dominum [1539]
Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancte spiritus [16th century]
Manén: Symphony #2 "Ibérica" [1958]
Manfredini: Concerti Grossi (12), op. 3 [1718]
Manoury: Cryptophonos for piano solo [1974]
Manoury: In Situ for soloists, string orchestra & large spatialized orchestra [2013]
Manoury: Jupiter for flute and live electronics [1986-1987; rev. 1992, 1996]
Manoury: La Partition du ciel et de l'enfer for flute, 2 pianos, ensemble & live electronics [1989]
Manoury: Le temps, mode d'emploi [2014]
Manoury: Pluton [1988-1989]
Manoury: Sound and Fury for orchestra of 109 musicians [1998-1999]
Manoury: Tensio for string quartet [2010]
Manoury: _Veränderungen_ (…Deuxième sonate…) [2007]
Manoury: Zeitlauf for choir, ensemble & tape [1982]
Mantovani: Cello Concerto [2005]
Mantovani: Le sette Chiese [2002]
Manz: E’en So, Lord Jesus, Quickly Come [1953]
Marais: Pièces de Viole, Book 2, including "Couplets de Folies" [1701]
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris [1723]
Marais: Suitte d'un Goût Étranger (Suite in a Foreign Style) [1717]
Marcello, A.: Oboe Concerto in D minor [by 1717]
Marcello, B.: Cello Sonatas (6) [c. 1732]
Marenzio: Quinto Libro di Madrigali a sei voci (Book V)
Marquez: Danzon #2 [1994]
Marschner: Der Vampyr [1828]
Marshall: Fog Tropes [1981]
Marshall: Gradual Requiem [1980]
Marshall: September Canons
Marshall: Three Penitential Visions [1986]
Martin: Ballade pour violoncelle et petit orchestre (Ballad for cello and small orchestra) [1949]
Martin: Concerto for 7 Winds, Timpani, Percussion, and Strings [1949]
Martin: Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke (Der Cornet) (The Love and Death of Cornet Christopher Rilke) [1912]
Martin: Fantaisie sur des Rythmes Flamenco (Fantasy on Flamenco Rhythms) [1973]
Martin: In terra pax [1944-45]
Martin: Mass for Double Choir [1922]
Martin: Pavane Couleur du Temps [1920]
Martin: Piano Concerto #1 [1934]
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1, H. 277 [1939]
Martinů: Cello Sonata #2, H. 286 [1941]
Martinů: Chamber Music #1 "Les fêtes nocturnes", H. 376 [1959]
Martinů: Clarinet Sonatina, H. 356 [1956]
Martinů: Concerto for 2 pianos & orchestra, H. 292 [1943]
Martinů: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Orchestra [1952-53]
Martinů: Double Concerto for 2 String Orchestras, Piano, and Timpani, H. 271 [1938]
Martinů: Fantaisie et toccata, H. 281 [1940]
Martinů: Fantasia for Theremin, Oboe, String Quartet and Piano, H. 301 [1944]
Martinů: Field Mass, H. 279 [1939]
Martinů: La revue de cuisine [1927]
Martinů: Madrigal sonata, H. 291 [1942]
Martinů: Magic Nights, H. 119 [1918]
Martinů: Memorial to Lidice, H. 296 [1943]
Martinů: Nonet, H. 374 [1959]
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 [1955]
Martinů: Oboe Quartet, H. 315 [1947]
Martinů: Opening of the Wells [1955]
Martinů: Piano Concerto #3, H. 316 [1948]
Martinů: Piano Concerto #4 "Incantation", H. 358 [1956]
Martinů: Piano Concerto #5 "Fantasia Concertante", H. 366 [1958]
Martinů: Piano Quartet, H. 287 [1942]
Martinů: Piano Quintet #2 [1944]
Martinů: Piano Trio #2 in D minor, H. 327 [1950]
Martinů: Piano Trio #3 in C, H. 332 [1951]
Martinů: String Quartet #3 [1929]
Martinů: String Quartet #5 [1938]
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 [1946]
Martinů: Symphony #1, H. 289 [1942]
Martinů: Symphony #2, H. 295 [1943]
Martinů: Symphony #3, H. 299 [1944]
Martinů: Symphony #4, H. 305 [1945]
Martinů: Symphony #5, H. 310 [1946]
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" [1953]
Martinů: The Epic of Gilgamesh, H. 351 [1955]
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca, H. 352 [1955]
Martinů: The Greek Passion, H. 372
Martirano: L's G.A. for gassed-masked politico, helium bomb, three 16mm movie projectors, and 2-channel tape recorder [1967]
Marttinen: Violin Concerto, op. 13 [1962]
Martucci: Nocturnes, op. 70 [1891?]
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F, op. 81 [1899]
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah [1992]
Marx: Eine Herbstsymphonie [1921]
Marx: Nordic Rhapsody [1929]
Marx: Piano concerto in E, "Romantic"
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana [1890]
Mascagni: L'amico Fritz [1891]
Mashayekhi: "Nous ne verrons jamais les jardins de Nishapour", op. 56 [1977]
Mashayekhi: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra, op. 96 [1977]
Maslanka: Symphony #4 [1993]
Massenet: Chérubin [1905]
Massenet: Le Roi de Lahore [1876]
Massenet: Manon [1882]
Massenet: Orchestral Suite #6 "Scènes de féerie" [1880-81]
Massenet: Orchestral Suite #7 "Scènes alsaciennes" [1882]
Massenet: Thaïs [1894]
Massenet: Werther [1892]
Mathias: Harp Concerto, op. 50 [1970]
Mathias: Symphony #2 "Summer Music", op. 90 [1983]
Mathias: Symphony #3 [1991]
Mathieu: Ballade-Fantaisie for Violin and Piano [1942]
Mathieu: Piano Concerto #3 "Concerto de Québec" [1943]
Mathieu: Piano Concerto #4 in E minor [c. 1947]
Mathieu: Piano Quintet [1953]
Mathieu: Piano Trio [1949]
Mathieu: Scènes (4) de ballet [1938-45]
Mathieu: Violin Sonata [by 1945]
Matsumura: Piano Concerto #2 [1978]
Matteis: Ayres for the Violin [1676-85]
Matthews: Symphony #9, op. 140 [2016]
Mayer: Symphony #7 in F minor [1855-56]
Mayuzumi: Nirvana Symphony [1958]
Mazzoli: Vespers for a New Dark Age [2014]
McCabe: Cloudcatcher Fells [1985]
McCabe: Piano Sonata "Study #12: Homage to Tippett" [2009]
McEwen: Symphony #5 in C-sharp minor "Solway" [1911]
McEwen: Where the Wild Thyme Blows [1936]
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan [1936]
Medtner: Forgotten Melodies, opp. 38-40, including Sonata-Reminiscenza in A minor, op. 38/1 [1922]
Medtner: Piano Concerto #1 in C minor, op. 33 [1914-8]
Medtner: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 50 [1927]
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 "Ballade" [1943]
Medtner: Piano Quintet in C [1949]
Medtner: Piano Sonata #1 in E minor, op. 25/2 "Night Wind" [1911]
Medtner: Piano Sonata #5 in G minor, op. 22 [1901-10]
Medtner: Skazki (Fairy Tales) [1904-1928]
Medtner: Sonata Minacciosa in F minor, op. 53/2 [1929-31]
Medtner: Sonata Romantica in B-flat minor, op. 53/1 [1930]
Medtner: Sonata-Ballade in F-sharp, op. 27 [1912-14]
Medtner: Sonaten-Triade, op. 11 [1904-7]
Medtner: Violin Sonata #2 in G, op. 44 [1925]
Medtner: Violin Sonata #3 in E minor, op. 57 "Epica" [1938]
Méhul: Symphony #1 in G minor [1808-09]
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 30 [1902]
Melartin: Symphony #2 in E minor [1904]
Melartin: Symphony #3 in F, op. 40 [1906-07]
Melartin: Symphony #4 in E, "Summer Symphony", op. 80 [1912]
Melartin: Symphony #6, op. 100 "Symphony of Elements"picker [1918-24]
Melartin: Traumgesicht, op. 70
Melartin: Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 60 [1913]
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream, op. 61 [1842]; including the Overture, op. 21 [1826]
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #1 in B-flat, op. 45 [1838]
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 [1842-3]
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat [1824]
Mendelssohn: Concerto for 2 Pianos in A-flat [1824]
Mendelssohn: Concerto for 2 Pianos in E [1823]
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings in D minor [1823]
Mendelssohn: Die erste Walpurgisnacht, op. 60 [1831, rev. 1843]
Mendelssohn: Elijah, op. 70 [1847]
Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture, op. 26 "Fingal's Cave" [1832]
Mendelssohn: Lieder ohne Worte (Songs Without Words) [1829-1845]
Mendelssohn: Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt (Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage), op.27 [1835]
Mendelssohn: Octet for Strings in E-flat, op. 20 [1825]
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas, op. 65 [1844-5]
Mendelssohn: Overture "Das Märchen von der schönen Melusine" (The Fair Melusine Overture) in F, op. 32 [1834]
Mendelssohn: Paulus (St. Paul), op. 36 [1836]
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 25 [1831]
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 40 [1837]
Mendelssohn: Piano Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 1 [1822]
Mendelssohn: Piano Quartet #3 in B minor, op. 3 [1825]
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 [1824]
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 49 [1839]
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 [1845]
Mendelssohn: Psalm 42 (Wie der Hirsch schreit), op. 32 [1837]
Mendelssohn: Rondo capriccioso in E, op. 14 [1824]
Mendelssohn: Ruy Blas Overture, op. 95 [1839]
Mendelssohn: Songs (6), op. 34, including "Auf Flügeln des Gesanges" [1834-37]
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 12 [1829]
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 13 [1827]
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #3 in D, op. 44/1 [1838]
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 [1837, rev. 1839]
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #5 in E-flat, op. 44/3 [1838]
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80 [1847]
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #1 in A, op. 18 [1826/32]
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2 in B-flat, op. 87 [1845]
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies [1823]
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 in B-flat, op. 52 "Lobgesang (Hymn of Praise)" [1840]
Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 56 "Scottish" [1842]
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 in A, op. 90 "Italian" [1834]
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 in D, op. 107 "Reformation" [1830]
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 [1837]
Mendelssohn: Variations sérieuses, op. 54 [1841]
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64 [1844]
Mendelssohn: Violin Sonata in F minor, op. 4 [1825]
Mendelssohn, Fanny: String Quartet in E-flat [1834]
Mennin: Moby Dick [1952]
Mennin: Piano Concerto [1958]
Mennin: Symphony #5 [1950]
Mennin: Symphony #7 "Variation-symphony" [1963]
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors [1951]
Menotti: The Consul [1949]
Menotti: The Old Man and the Thief, including "What a Curse for a Woman is a Timid Man" [1939]
Menotti: The Saint of Bleecker Street [1954]
Menuhin: Suite for two Pianos in the Baroque Manner [2016]
Mercadante: Flute Concerto #2 in E minor, op. 57 [c. 1819]
Mercury/Zilber: Bohemian Rhapsody [1975]
Meriläinen: String Quartet #2 "Kyma" [1979]
Merikanto, A.: Piano Concerto #3 [1955]
Merikanto, A.: Serenade for cello and strings [1914]
Merikanto, A.: Symphony #2 in A, "War Symphony", op. 19 [1918]
Merikanto, A.: Symphony #3 [1953]
Mertz: Bardenklänge, op. 13 [1847-50]
Messager: Fortunio [1907]
Messager: Solo de Concours [1899]
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle [1932]
Messiaen: Cantéyodjayâ [1948]
Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (Catalogue of Birds) [1958]
Messiaen: Chronochromie [1960]
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux étoiles [1974]
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà… [1991]
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum [1964]
Messiaen: Études de rythme (4) [1950]
Messiaen: Fête des belles eaux [1937]
Messiaen: Harawi [1945]
Messiaen: L'Ascension [1933]
Messiaen: La Fauvette des Jardins [1970-2]
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur [1935]
Messiaen: La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ [1969]
Messiaen: Le Banquet Céleste
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées [1930]
Messiaen: Livre d'Orgue [1952]
Messiaen: Livre du Saint Sacrement [1985]
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte Trinité [1969]
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte [1950]
Messiaen: O sacrum convivium [1937]
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques [1956]
Messiaen: Petites Liturgies (3) de la Présence Divine [1944]
Messiaen: Poèmes pour Mi [1937]
Messiaen: Preludes (8) for Piano [1928-9, rev. 1945]
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps (Quartet for the End of Time) [1941]
Messiaen: Réveil des Oiseaux [1953]
Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise [1983]
Messiaen: Sept Haïkaï (Seven Haikus) [1962]
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie [1948]
Messiaen: Un Sourire ("A Smile") [1989]
Messiaen: Vingt Regards sur l'enfant-Jésus [1944]
Messiaen: Visions de l'Amen [1943]
Meyer: Quintet for string quartet and double bass [1995]
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine [1864]
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
Meyerbeer: Robert le Diable [1831]
Mielck: Symphony in F minor, op. 4 [1897]
Mignone: Etudes (12) for Guitar [1970]
Miki: Marimba Spiritual [1984]
Milhaud: La Cheminée du Roi René, op. 205 [1939]
Milhaud: La Création du monde (The Creation of the World), op. 81a [1923]
Milhaud: Le bœuf sur le toit, op. 58 [1919]
Milhaud: Saudades do Brasil [1920]
Milhaud: Sonata for Flute, Clarinet, Oboe and Piano, op. 47 [1918]
Milhaud: String Quartet #1, op. 5 [1912]
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano after Le voyageur sans bagage, op. 157b [1936]
Milhaud: Suite française, op. 248 [1944]
Milhaud: Symphony #5, op. 322 [1953]
Miller: Duet for cello and orchestra [2015]
Mimaroğlu: La Ruche [1968]
Mirzoyan: Symphony for Timpani & Strings [1962]
Mitterer: coloured noise [2005]
Mitterer: Im Sturm [2004-2007]
Mitterer: Inwendig losgelöst [2006]
Miyoshi: Chaines (Prelude for piano) [1973]
Miyoshi: Piano Sonata [1958]
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 [1897]
Mochizuki: All That is Including Me [1996]
Moeran: Cello Concerto [1945]
Moeran: Fantasy quartet for oboe, violin, viola and cello [1946]
Moeran: Rhapsody #3 in F-sharp for piano and orchestra [1943]
Moeran: Sinfonietta for Orchestra [1944]
Moeran: String Quartet #1 in A minor [1921]
Moeran: Symphony in G minor [1937]
Moeran: Violin Concerto [1941]
Molique: Flute Concerto in D minor, op. 69 [1824, rev. 1863]
Mompou: Cançons i Danses
Mompou: Cants mágìcs [1919]
Mompou: El Pont [1947]
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas [1914]
Mompou: Musica Callada (Silent Music) [1959 to 1967]
Moncayo: Huapango [1941]
Mondonville: Grands Motets [1740s]
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violon, op. 5 [1748]
Mondonville: Sonatas (6), op. 3 [1734]
Moniot d’Arras: Ce fut en mai [13th century]
Moniuszko: Halka [c. 1847-8, rev. 1857]
Monk: Atlas [1991]
Monk: Dolmen Music [1981]
Monk: On Behalf of Nature [2013]
Monk: Songs of Ascension [2008]
Monn/Schoenberg: Cello Concerto in G minor [1740; 1933]
Monte: Missa Ultimi miei sospiri [16th century]
Monteverdi: Il combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda [1624]
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria [1640]
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea [1643]
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo [1607]
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna [1623]
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 1 [1587]
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 2 [1590]
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 3 [1592]
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 4 [1603]
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 5 [1605]
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 6 [1614]
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 7 [1619]
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8: Madrigali guerrieri, et amorosi [1638]
Monteverdi: Missa In illo tempore [1610]
Monteverdi: Scherzi musicali cioè arie et madrigali (including Zefiro Torna) [1632]
Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale [1640]
Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610 [1610]
Montsalvatge: Cinco Canciones Negras [1945]
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons [1940s-1990s]
Morales: Lamentabatur Iacob [16th Century]
Morales: Missa Mille Regretz [1540]
Morales: Missa pro defunctis [1544]
Morales: O magnum Mysterium [16th Century]
Moran: Requiem: Chant du Cygne
Moran: Seven Sounds Unseen for chorus [1992]
Moran: Trinity Requiem [2011]
Moravec: Tempest Fantasy [2003]
Morley: Madrigals for 4 Voices [c. 1593]
Moroi: Symphony #3, op. 25 [1943-4]
Moross: Symphony #1 [1941-42]
Moscheles: Grand Septet in D, op. 88 [1832-3]
Moscheles: Piano Concerto #3 in G minor, op. 58 [1820]
Mosolov: Iron Foundry, op. 19 [1927]
Mosolov: Piano Concerto #1 [1926-1927]
Mosolov: Piano Sonata #2 [1923-1924]
Mosolov: Piano Sonata #5 [1925]
Mosolov: Turkmenian Nights [1928]
Mosonyi: String Sextet [1844]
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 [1898]
Moulu: Mater floreat [by 1518]
Mouquet: Flute Sonata in F, op. 15 "La Flûte de Pan" [1904]
Mouret: Suite of Symphonies #1, including the "Rondeau"
Mouton: Ave Maria gemma virginum [1510s]
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum [1555]
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus [1521]
Moyzes: Symphony #7, op. 50 [1955]
Mozart: "Great" Mass in C minor, K. 427 [1782]
Mozart: Adagio in B minor, K. 540 [1788]
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus, K. 618 [1791]
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622 [1791]
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581 [1789]
Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp in C, K. 299 [1778]
Mozart: Così fan tutte, K. 588 [1790]
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail (The Abduction from the Seraglio), K. 384 [1782]
Mozart: Die Zauberflöte (The Magic Flute), K. 620 [1791]
Mozart: Divertimento #11 in D, K.251 [1776]
Mozart: Divertimento #17 in D, K. 334 [1780]
Mozart: Divertimento for string trio in E-flat, K. 563 [1788]
Mozart: Don Giovanni [1787]
Mozart: Exsultate, jubilate, K. 165 [1773]
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 [1785]
Mozart: Fantasia in D minor, K. 397 [1782]
Mozart: Horn Concertos [1783-1791]
Mozart: Idomeneo, K. 366 [1781]
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito, K. 621 [1791]
Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro (The Marriage of Figaro), K. 492 [1786]
Mozart: Maurerische Trauermusik (Masonic Funeral Music), K. 477 [1785]
Mozart: Oboe Concerto in C, K. 314 [1777]
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K. 370 [1781]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 in E-flat, K. 271 "Jeunehomme" [1777]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 for 2 Pianos in E-flat, K. 365 [1777]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 [1782]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat, K. 449 [1784]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 [1784]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #16 in D, K. 451 [1784]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K. 453 [1784]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat, K. 456 [1784]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K. 459 [1784]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466 [1785]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467 [1785]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat, K. 482 [1785]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K. 488 [1786]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K. 491 [1786]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 in C, K. 503 [1786]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D, K. 537 "Coronation" [1788]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #27 in B-flat, K. 595 [1791]
Mozart: Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, K. 478 [1785]
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 [1786]
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor, K. 310 [1778]
Mozart: Piano Sonata #9 in D, K. 311 [1777]
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 [1783]
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 in A, K. 331 [1784]
Mozart: Piano Sonata #12 in F, K. 332 [1783]
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 [1783]
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 [1784]
Mozart: Piano Sonata #15 in F, K. 533/494
Mozart: Piano Sonata #16 in C, K. 545 [1788]
Mozart: Piano Sonata #17 in B-flat, K. 570 [1789]
Mozart: Piano Sonata #18 in D, K. 576 [1789]
Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds in E-flat, K. 452 [1784]
Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626 [1791]
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 [1787]
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
Mozart: Serenade #9 in D, K. 320 "Posthorn" [1779]
Mozart: Serenade #10 "Gran Partita" for winds in B-flat, K. 361/370a [probably 1781 or 1782]
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 [1782]
Mozart: Serenade #13 in G, K. 525 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" [1787]
Mozart: Sinfonia concertante in E-flat, K. 364/320d [1779]
Mozart: Sonata for 2 Pianos in D, K. 448 [1781]
Mozart: Sonata for Piano Four-Hands in F, K. 497 [1786]
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, K. 387 "Spring" [1782]
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 [1783]
Mozart: String Quartet #16 in E-flat, K. 428 [1783]
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B-flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" [1784]
Mozart: String Quartet #18 in A, K. 464 [1785]
Mozart: String Quartet #19 in C, K. 465 "Dissonance" [1785]
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" [1786]
Mozart: String Quintet #3 in C, K. 515 [1787]
Mozart: String Quintet #4 in G minor, K. 516 [1787]
Mozart: String Quintet #5 in D, K. 593 [1790]
Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E-flat, K. 614 [1791]
Mozart: Symphony #25 in G minor, K. 183 [1773]
Mozart: Symphony #29 in A, K. 201 [1774]
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" [1778]
Mozart: Symphony #33 in B-flat [1779]
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 [1780]
Mozart: Symphony #35 in D, K. 385 "Haffner" [1782]
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, K. 425 "Linz" [1783]
Mozart: Symphony #38 in D, K. 504 "Prague" [1786]
Mozart: Symphony #39 in E-flat, K. 543 [1788]
Mozart: Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550 [1788]
Mozart: Symphony #41 in C, K. 551 "Jupiter" [1788]
Mozart: Trio for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano in E-flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" [1786]
Mozart: Variations (12) on "Ah vous dirai-je, Maman" [1780-82?]
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 [1780]
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G, K. 216 [1775]
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219 "Turkish" [1775]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #17 in C, K. 296 [1778]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K. 301 [1778]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #19 in E-flat, K. 302 [1778]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #20 in C, K. 303 [1778]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 in E minor, K. 304 [1778]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #22 in A, K. 305 [1778]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #23 in D, K. 306 [1778]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #27 in G, K. 379 [1781]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #32 in B-flat, K. 454 [1784]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #33 in E-flat, K. 481 [1785]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #35 in A, K. 526 [1787]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #36 in F, K. 547 [1788]
Mozetich: The Passion of Angels for two harps and orchestra
Muczynski: Cello Sonata, op. 25
Muczynski: Preludes (6), op. 6 [1954]
Muczynski: Wind Quintet, op. 45 [1985]
Muhly: Fast Patterns [2016]
Muhly: Seeing is Believing [2011]
Muldowney: Oboe Concerto [1992]
Mumma: Hornpipe [1967]
Murail: Désintégrations [1983]
Murail: Gondwana [1980]
Murail: L'Esprit des dunes [1993-1994]
Murail: Le Lac [2001]
Murail: Les Sept Paroles [2010]
Murail: Tellur [1977]
Murail: Territoires de l'Oubli [1977]
Murail: Winter Fragments [2000]
Murcia: Saldívar Codex IV [c. 1732]
Musgrave: Turbulent Landscapes [2003
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov [1873]
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina [1880]
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition [1874]
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death [1875, 1877]
Mussorgsky: St. John's Night on Bare Mountain (Night on Bald Mountain) [1867]
Mustonen: Nonet No. 2 [2000]
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor, op. 66 [1945]
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata #2 in A minor, op. 81 [1949]
Myaskovsky: String Quartet #7 in F, op. 55 [1941]
Myaskovsky: String Quartet #11 in E-flat, op. 67/2 "Reminiscences" [1945]
Myaskovsky: String Quartet #13 in A minor, op. 86 [1949]
Myaskovsky: Symphony #6 in E-flat minor, op. 23 [1923]
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 in F minor, op. 63 [1943]
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69 [1946; rev. 1949]
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor, op. 85 [1949]
Myaskovsky: Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 44 [1938]
Mysliveček: Motezuma [1771]
Nancarrow: String Quartet #3 [1987]
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano [1948-1992]
Nanino: Mass for 8 Voices
Narvaez: Los Libros del Delphin [1538]
Narváez: Variations on (Diferencias sobre) "Guárdame las vacas" [1538]
Nepomuceno: Nocturne in B flat minor, op. 33 [1904]
Netzel: Cello Sonata in E minor, op. 66 [1899]
Neukomm: Clarinet Quintet in B-flat, op. 8 [c. 1806]
Neuwirth: Le Encantadas o le avventure nel mare delle meraviglie [2014-5]
Neuwirth: Lost Highway [2003]
Neuwirth: Masaot/Clocks without Hands [2013]
Neuwirth: Orlando [2018-2019)
Nicolai: Die lustigen Weiber von Windsor [1849]
Nicolai: Symphony in D [1835/1845]
Niculescu: Ison II [1975]
Nielsen, L.: Babelstarnet (The Tower of Babel), op. 35 [1912-14]
Nielsen, L.: Symphony #1 in B minor, op. 3 [1903]
Nielsen, L.: Symphony #2 in E, "Symphony of Joy," op. 19 [1907-09]
Nielsen, L.: Symphony #3 in C, op. 22 [1913]
Nielsen, S. H.: Ophelia Dances, concerto for accordion and sinfonietta [2012]
Nielsen: Aladdin (incidental music and suite) [1919]
Nielsen: An Imaginary Trip to the Faroe Islands [1927]
Nielsen: Chaconne, op. 32 [1916]
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto, op. 57 [1928]
Nielsen: Commotio, op. 58 [1931]
Nielsen: Flute Concerto [1926]
Nielsen: Helios Overture, op. 17 [1903]
Nielsen: Moderen, especially Tågen letter (The Fog is Lifting) [1921]
Nielsen: String Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 13 [1889]
Nielsen: String Quartet #2 in F minor, op. 5 [1890]
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E-flat, op. 14 [1898; rev. 1899]
Nielsen: Symphony #1 in G minor, op. 7 [1892]
Nielsen: Symphony #2, op. 16 "The Four Temperaments" [1902]
Nielsen: Symphony #3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva" [1911]
Nielsen: Symphony #4, op. 29 "The Inextinguishable" [1916]
Nielsen: Symphony #5, op. 50 [1922]
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" [1925]
Nielsen: Violin Concerto, op. 33 [1911]
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 [1922]
Nigg: String Quartet [1981-82]
Nilsson: Nox Angustae [1967, 1972, 1978]
Nishimura: String Quartet #2 "Pulses of Light" [1992]
Nono: .....sofferte onde serene… [1976]
Nono: "Hay que caminar" soñando [1989]
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida (The Forest is Young and Full of Life) [1966]
Nono: Al gran sole carico d’amore [1975]
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz [1972]
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola [1979]
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente [1968]
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima [1980]
Nono: Il canto sospeso (The Suspended Song) [1956]
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 (Intolerance 1960) [1961]
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata [1964]
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura [1989]
Nono: No hay caminos, hay que caminar... Andrej Tarkowskij [1987]
Nono: Prometeo [1985]
Nono: Quando stanno morendo, Diario polacco #2 [1982]
Nordgren: Symphony #8, op. 140 [2006]
Nordheim: Epitaffio [1963; rev. 1977]
Nordheim: Warszawa [1968]
Nørgård: Arabesques [2011]
Nørgård: Concerto in due tempi [1995]
Nørgård: Seadrift [1978]
Nørgård: String Quartet #8, "Natten saenker sig som røg (Night descending like smoke)" [1997]
Nørgård: String Quartet #10 "Høsttidløs" [2005]
Nørgård: Symphony #3 [1975]
Nørgård: Symphony #6 "Når alt kommer til alt (At the End of the Day)" [1999]
Nørgård: Symphony #7 [2006]
Nørgård: Turn [1973]
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen [1968]
Nørholm: Symphony #9, op. 116 [1990]
Norman, L.: Symphony #3 in D minor, op. 58 [1881]
Norman: Play [2013]
Noskowski: Piano Quartet in D minor, op. 8 [1881]
Noskowski: Symphony #2 in C minor "Elegiac" [1879]
Noskowski: Symphony #3 in F, "From Spring to Spring" [1903]
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 [1910]
Novák: In the Tatra Mountains, op. 26 [1907]
Novák: Pan, op. 43 [1910]
Novák: Signorina Gioventu, op. 58 [1926-28]
Novák: South Bohemian Suite, op. 64 [1937]
Nowowiejski: Organ Symphonies (9), op. 45 [c. 1929-31]
Nyman: And Do They Do [1986]
Nyman: Drowning by Numbers [1988]
Nyman: In Re Don Giovanni [1977]
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) [1993]
Nyman: The Kiss and Other Movements, including Water Dances [1985]
Nyman: The Piano [1992]
Nyman: Where the Bee Dances [1991]
Nyman: Wonderland [1999]
Nystedt: Immortal Bach [1988]
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" [1948]
Nystroem: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia Tramontana" [1965]
Ó Riada: Hercules Dux Ferrariae [1957]
O'Regan: Fragments from a Gradual Process [2007]
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above
Obrecht: Beata es, Maria [1505]
Obrecht: Missa Caput [1480s]
Obrecht: Missa Grecorum [before 1503, maybe c. 1490]
Obrecht: Missa Maria zart [probably c. 1504]
Obrecht: Missa Sub tuum praesidium [1507]
Obrecht: Salve crux
Obukhov: Le livre de la vie [1926]
Obukhov: Révélation [1915]
Ockeghem: Alma redemptoris mater [15th century]
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias [1497]
Ockeghem: Intemerata Dei Mater [15th century]
Ockeghem: Missa Au travail suis [before 1470]
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni [by 1497]
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi [15th century]
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum [15th cent.]
Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis) [perhaps c. 1461 or 1483]
Offenbach: Grand Concerto for cello and orchestra in G, "Concerto militaire" [1848]
Offenbach: La belle Hélène [1864]
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann (The Tales of Hoffmann) [1881]
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers (Orpheus in the Underworld) [1858]
Ohana: Si le jour paraît... [1963-4]
Ohki: Symphony #5 "Hiroshima" [1953]
Ohzawa: Symphony #3 "Of the Founding of Japan" [1937]
Ölander: String Sextet in D [c. 1850]
Oliveros: CCCC (Cistern Chapel Chance Chants) [1990]
Oliveros: Sound Patterns [1961]
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of their Desperation
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 in E-flat, op. 15 [1902]
Onslow: Nonet in A minor, op. 77a [1848]
Onslow: String Quartet #21 in G minor, op. 46/3 [c. 1834]
Onslow: String Quintet #15 in C minor, op. 38 "The Bullet" [1829]
Onslow: Three Cello Sonatas, op. 16 [1819]
Onslow: Wind Quintet in F, op. 81 [1850]
Orff: Carmina Burana [1936]
Orff: Catulli Carmina (Songs of Catullus) [1943]
Orff: De temporum fine comoedia (A Play on the End of Time) [1972; rev. 1979]
Orff: Der gute Mensch [1930]
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite [1953]
Orff: Veni Creator Spiritus [1930]
Orff & Keetman: Musik für Kinder [1930-3, rev. 1950-4]
Ornstein: Morning in the Woods [1971]
Ornstein: Piano Concerto, SO 824 [c. 1921]
Ornstein: Piano Quintet, SO 610 [c. 1927]
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 [1918]
Ornstein: Wild Men’s Dance [c. 1914]
Orrego-Salas: Sextet for Clarinet, Piano and String Quartet, op. 38 [1955]
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas [1553]
Ostertag: All the Rage [1991]
Oswald von Wolkenstein: Frölich geschrai so well wir machen, K 93 [15th century]
Oswald von Wolkenstein: Vil lieber grüsse süsse [15th century]
Owen: Nocturne in D-flat for orchestra [1913]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Pabst: Piano Concerto in E-flat [1882]
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D [c. 1700]
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis [1699]
Pachelbel: Musikalische Ergötzung [1699]
Paderewski: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 17 [1889]
Paderewski: Piano Sonata in E-flat minor, op. 21 [1906]
Paderewski: Polish Fantasy for piano and orchestra, op. 19 [1893]
Paderewski: Symphony in B minor "Polonia" [1909]
Padovano: Messe a 24 (version II)
Paganini: 24 Caprices for Solo Violin, op. 1 [1817]
Paganini: Ghiribizzi (43) [c. 1820]
Paganini: Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 6 [1818]
Paganini: Violin Concerto #2 in B minor, op. 7 "La Campanella" [1826]
Paine: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 23 [1872-75]
Paisiello: La Passione di Nostro Signor Gesù Cristo [1783]
Palau: Concierto Levantino (Concert of Valencia) [1947-59]
Palestine: Strumming Music [1975]
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum (Song of Songs) [1584]
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali [1596]
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah [c. 1587]
Palestrina: Laudate pueri [1572]
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria [by 1594]
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta es [1560s]
Palestrina: Missa Brevis [1570]
Palestrina: Missa Ecce ego Johannes [1586]
Palestrina: Missa *** sum [c. 1590]
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli [c. 1562]
Palestrina: Missa Pro defunctis [1591]
Palestrina: Missa Sicut lilium inter spinas [late 16th cent.]
Palestrina: Missa Ut re mi fa sol la [1561-2]
Palestrina: Missa Viri Galilaei [after 1569]
Palestrina: O Magnum Mysterium [1569]
Palestrina: Stabat Mater [probably 1590-1591]
Palmgren: Piano Concerto #2, op. 33 "The River" [1913]
Palmgren: Preludes (24), op. 17 [1907]
Pampin: On Space [2000/2005]
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas, opp. 3 & 4 [1660]
Panufnik, A.: Bassoon Concerto [1985]
Panufnik, A.: Cello Concerto [1991]
Panufnik, A.: Lullaby
Panufnik, A.: Sinfonia Sacra (Symphony #3) [1963]
Panufnik, A.: Symphony #2, "Sinfonia Elegiaca" [1957/1966]
Panufnik, R.: Three Paths to Peace [2008]
Panufnik, R.: Wild Ways for Double Choir and ji-nashi shakuhachi or flute or recorders, including “Zen Love Song” [2007]
Paray: Mass for the 500th Anniversary of the Death of Joan of Arc [1931]
Parker: Organ Concerto in E-flat minor, op. 55 [1902]
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum [1975]
Parmegiani: La Création du Monde [1982-4]
Parra: Hypermusic Prologue: A projective opera in seven planes [2009]
Parry: An English Suite [1914]
Parry: And did those feet in ancient time (Jerusalem) [1916]
Parry: Blest Pair of Sirens [1887]
Parry: Songs of Farewell [1916-8]
Parry: String Quartet #3 in G [1877-80]
Parry: Symphony #3 in C "English" [1889]
Parry: Symphony #4 in E minor [1889]
Pärt: An den Wassern zu Babel [1984]
Pärt: Arbos [1977, rev. 1986, 2001]
Pärt: Berliner Messe [1990]
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten [1977]
Pärt: Da pacem Domine [2004]
Pärt: Fratres [1977]
Pärt: Für Alina [1976]
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen [1997]
Pärt: Lamentate [2002]
Pärt: Magnificat [1989]
Pärt: Miserere [1992]
Pärt: Nunc Dimittis [2001]
Pärt: Pari Intervallo [1976]
Pärt: Passio (St. John Passion) [1982]
Pärt: Sarah Was Ninety Years Old [1977, rev. 1990]
Pärt: Solfeggio [1963]
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel [1978]
Pärt: Stabat Mater [1985]
Pärt: Summa [1977]
Pärt: Symphony #3 [1971]
Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles" [2008]
Pärt: Tabula Rasa [1977]
Pärt: Te Deum [1984]
Pärt: Which was the son of... [2000]
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma [1966]
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes [1967]
Partch: Delusion of the Fury [1966]
Paulus: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra "Three Places of Enlightenment" [1995]
Paumann: Mit ganczem Willen [1452]
Pauset: Canons (8) for Oboe d'amore and ensemble [1998]
Pavlova: Symphony #6 [2007]
Pedersøn: Pratum Spirituale [c. 1620]
Pedro de Escobar: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis) [1504]
Pejačević: Cello Sonata in E minor, op. 35 [1913]
Pejačević: Piano Concerto in G minor, op. 33 [1913]
Pejačević: Piano Quintet in B minor, op. 40 [1915-18]
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 [1910]
Pejačević: Symphony in F-sharp minor, op. 41 [1918]
Pelēcis: Nevertheless [1994]
Pembaur: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 86 [1910]
Peñalosa: Missa Nunca fue pena mayor [1503]
Penderecki: Capriccio for Violin and Orchestra [1967]
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 [1972]
Penderecki: Clarinet Quartet [1993]
Penderecki: Credo [1998]
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris (On the nature of sound) Nos. 1, 2, & 3 [1966, 1971, 2012]
Penderecki: Emanations [1958]
Penderecki: Fluorescences [1962]
Penderecki: Fonogrammi [1961]
Penderecki: Kadisz [2009]
Penderecki: Paradise Lost [1975-78]
Penderecki: Polish Requiem [1984]
Penderecki: Polymorphia [1961]
Penderecki: Powiało na mnie morze snów... (A sea of dreams did breathe on me...) [2010]
Penderecki: Sextet [2002]
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion [1966]
Penderecki: String Quartet #3 "Leaves of an Unwritten Diary" [2008]
Penderecki: Symphony #1 [1973]
Penderecki: Symphony #3 [1995]
Penderecki: Symphony #6 "Chinese Poems" [2008-2017]
Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" [1996]
Penderecki: Symphony #8 "Lieder der Vergänglichkeit" [2004-2005]
Penderecki: The Devils of Loudun [1969]
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima [1960]
Penderecki: Trumpet Concertino [2015]
Penderecki: Utrenja [1971]
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" [1995]
Pentland: Piano Quintet [1983]
Pepping: Symphony #2 in F minor [1942]
Pereira: Concertino for Cello and String Orchestra [2010]
Perezzani: Primavera dell'anima [1990]
Pergolesi: L'Olimpiade [1735]
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo [1736]
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater [1736]
Perich: Surface Image [2014]
Perle: Sinfonietta II [1990]
Perle: Transcendental Modulations [1993]
Perle: Wind Quintet #4 [1984]
Perosi: Missa Secunda Pontificalis [1906]
Pérotin: Sederunt Principes [c. 1200]
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes [11th century]
Perry: The Silent Years: Three Rhapsodies for Piano and Orchestra [2010]
Persichetti: Parable IX for Band, op. 121 [1972]
Persichetti: String Quartet #2 [1944]
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 [1956]
Pescetti: Harpsichord Sonatas (10) [1739]
Pesson: Future is a Faded Song (Piano Concerto) [2017]
Peterson-Berger: Frösöblomster I, op. 16 [1896]
Peterson-Berger: Symphony #2 in E-flat, "Sunnanfärd" ("The Journey of Southerly Winds") [1910]
Peterson-Berger: Symphony #3 in F minor "Same-Ätnam; Lappland" [1915]
Peterson-Berger: Symphony #4 in A, "Holmia" [1929]
Peterson-Berger: Violin Concerto in F-sharp minor [1915-28]
Petrassi: Salmo IX [1936]
Pettersson: Symphony #6 [1966]
Pettersson: Symphony #7 [1967]
Pettersson: Symphony #8 [1969]
Pettersson: Symphony #9 [1970]
Pettersson: Symphony #10 [1972]
Pettersson: Symphony #12 "De Döda på torget" ("The Dead in the Square") [1974]
Pettersson: Symphony #15 [1978]
Pettersson: Symphony #16 [1979]
Pettersson: Violin Concerto #2 [1978]
Pettersson: Vox Humana [1974]
Petzold (attrib. Bach): Minuet in G [by 1725]
Pfitzner: Palestrina [1917]
Pfitzner: Piano Concerto in E-flat, op. 31 [1922]
Pfitzner: Piano Quintet in C, op. 23 [1908]
Philidor: Carmen Saeculare [1788]
Philippe de Vitry (and others): The Roman de Fauvel [1310s]
Philips: Cantiones Sacrae for 5 Voices [1612]
Phinot: Incipit oratio Jeremiae prophetae [c. 1550]
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus [early 16th cent.]
Piazzolla: 5 Tango Sensations [1989]
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciones Porteñas (The Four Seasons) [1970]
Piazzolla: Le Grand Tango [1982]
Piazzolla: Libertango [1974]
Piazzolla: María de Buenos Aires [1968]
Piazzolla: Tango Ballet [1956]
Piccinini: Intavolatura di liuto et di chitarrone [c. 1623]
Pickard: String Quartet #4 [1997-8]
Picker: Opera Without Words [2015]
Pierné: Piano Concerto in C minor, op. 12 [1887]
Pierné: Piano Quintet in E minor, op. 41 [1917]
Pierné: Piano Trio in C minor, op. 45 [1921]
Pierné: Violin Sonata, op. 36 [1900]
Pijper: Wind Quintet [1928-9]
Pinkham: Christmas Cantata (Sinfonia Sacra) [1998]
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke (5 Pieces for Orchestra) [1997]
Pipelare: Missa L'homme armé [c. 1500]
Pisaro: Fields Have Ears [2010]
Piston: Incredible Flutist (Suite) [1938]
Piston: Symphony #2 [1943]
Piston: Symphony #6 [1955]
Piston: Viola Concerto [1957]
Piston: Wind Quintet [1956]
Pixis: Grand Sonata for Oboe and Piano, op. 35 [1823]
Pixis: Piano concerto in C, op. 100 [1826]
Pizzetti: Cello Concerto in C minor [1933-34]
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem [1923]
Pizzetti: Piano Trio in A [1925]
Pizzetti: Symphony in A [1940]
Plau: Concerto for Tuba and Strings [1990]
Plummer: Anna mater matris Christi [15th century]
Pohjola: Symphony #1 [2002]
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 Horns in F [probably 1754]
Poleva: Messages for onesimpleman [2009]
Polovinkin: Piano Sonata #4 in F, op. 18 [1926]
Ponce: Concierto del sur [1941]
Ponce: Sonata Romántica [1929]
Ponce: Variations and Fugue on "Folia de España"
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9
Popper: Cello Concerto #2 in E minor, op. 24 [1880]
Popov: Chamber Symphony, op. 2 [1927]
Popov: Symphony #1, op. 7 [1930]
Poppe: Interzone [2004]
Poppe: Speicher [2008-2013]
Porpora: Cello Concerto in G
Posadas: Erinnerungsspuren [2014-2015]
Posadas: Glossopoeia [2009]
Potter: Symphony #6 in G minor [1832]
Poulenc: Aubade [1929]
Poulenc: Élégie for Horn and Piano [1957]
Poulenc: Cello Sonata [1948]
Poulenc: Clarinet Sonata [1962]
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre [1928]
Poulenc: Concerto for 2 Pianos in D minor [1932]
Poulenc: Concerto for Organ, Timpani and Strings in G minor [1938]
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites [1956]
Poulenc: Fiançailles pour rire [1939]
Poulenc: Figure Humaine [1943]
Poulenc: Flute Sonata [1957]
Poulenc: Gloria [1959]
Poulenc: La voix humaine [1958]
Poulenc: Le Bal Masqué [1932]
Poulenc: Mélancolie [1940]
Poulenc: Motets (4) pour le temps de Noël [1952]
Poulenc: Nocturnes [1929-1938]
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata [1962]
Poulenc: Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor [1949]
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour un temps de pénitence [1939]
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds [1932]
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet, and Trombone [1922; rev. 1945]
Poulenc: Stabat Mater [1950]
Poulenc: Tel jour, telle nuit [1937]
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano [1926]
Poulenc: Violin Sonata [1942-43/49]
Pousseur: Les Éphémérides d'Icare 2 [1970]
Pousseur: Paraboles-mix [1972]
Pousseur: Paysages Planétaires [2000]
Powell: Symphony in A, "Virginia Symphony" [1945/1951]
Power: Beata progenies [c. 1413-1422]
Power: Missa Alma redemptoris mater [15th century]
Praetorius: Terpsichore [1612]
Prangcharoen: Piano Concerto "Luminary" [2016]
Preisner: Requiem for My Friend [1998]
Previn: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano [1996]
Previn: Violin Concerto "Anne Sophie" [2001]
Price: Mississippi River Suite [1934]
Price: Symphony #1 in E minor [1932]
Price: Violin Concerto #1 in D [1939]
Prins: Generation Kill [2012]
Prins: Mirror Box Extensions [2014-2015]
Prioris: Requiem [c. 1500]
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky, op. 78 [1938]
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution, op. 74 [1937]
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 [1949]
Prokofiev: Cinderella, op. 87 [1944]
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite, op. 60 [1934]
Prokofiev: Overture on Hebrew Themes for clarinet and piano quintet, op. 34 [1919]
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, op. 67 [1936]
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat, op. 10 [1912]
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16 [1913]
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 in C, op. 26 [1921]
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #4 in B-flat for the left hand, op. 53 [1931]
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 in G, op. 55 [1932]
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 1 [1909]
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #2 in D minor, op. 14 [1912]
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor, op. 28 [1917]
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 in C minor, op. 29 [1917]
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #5 in C, op. 38/op. 135 [1923; 1952-3]
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #6 in A, op. 82 [1940]
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #7 in B-flat, op. 83 [1942]
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #8 in B-flat, op. 84 [1944]
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #9 in C, op. 103 [1947]
Prokofiev: Quintet in G minor, op. 39 [1924]
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet, op. 64 [1936]
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20 [1915]
Prokofiev: Sinfonietta, op. 5 [1909]
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
Prokofiev: Sonata for Two Violins in C, op. 56 [1932]
Prokofiev: String Quartet #1 in B minor, op. 50 [1931]
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" [1942]
Prokofiev: Symphony #1 in D, op. 25 "Classical" [1917]
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 in D minor, op. 40 [1925]
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 44 [1928]
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 [1929/1947]
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100 [1944]
Prokofiev: Symphony #6 in E-flat minor, op. 111 [1947]
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 in C-sharp minor, op. 131 [1952]
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto (Sinfonia Concertante) in E minor, op. 125 [1952]
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, op. 37 [1927]
Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges, op. 33 [1921]
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 19 [1917]
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 63 [1935]
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 [1946]
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a [1943]
Prokofiev: Visions Fugitives, op. 22 [1917]
Prokofiev: War and Peace, op. 91 [1942]
Prokofiev: Zdravitsa!, op. 85 [1939]
Protopopov: Piano Sonata #2 [1924]
Protopopov: Piano Sonata #3, op. 6 [1930]
Puccini: I Crisantemi (Chrysanthemums) [1890]
Puccini: Il trittico [1916]
Puccini: La Bohème [1896]
Puccini: La fanciulla del West (The Girl of the Golden West) [1910]
Puccini: Madama Butterfly [1904]
Puccini: Manon Lescaut [1893]
Puccini: Tosca [1900]
Puccini: Turandot [1926]
Punto: Horn Concerto #5 in F [1797]
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away, Z. 323 [1694]
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas, Z. 626 [before 1688]
Purcell: Hail, bright Cecilia! (Ode for St. Cecilia's Day), Z. 328 [1692]
Purcell: King Arthur, Z. 628 [1691]
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z. 860 [1695]
Purcell: Now Does the Glorious Day Appear, Z. 332 [1689]
Purcell: Of old, when heroes thought it base (The Yorkshire Feast Song), Z. 333 [1690]
Purcell: Rejoice in the Lord alway (The Bell Anthem)
Purcell: Ten Sonatas in Four Parts [1680]
Purcell: The Fairy Queen, Z. 629 [1692]
Purcell: Three Parts upon a Ground, Z. 731 [c. 1678]
Puskulcu: String Quartet #1 [2014-5]
Puumala: Anna Liisa [2008]
Puumala: Apostrophe [2005]
Qin, Wenchen: Echoes from the other Shore [2015]
Quantz: Flute Concerto #193 in A minor, QV 5:236 [c. 1753]
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs, op. 6 [1905]
Rabe: What?? [1967]
Rabl: Quartet in E-flat, op. 1 [c. 1896]
Rachmaninoff: 'Spring' Cantata for baritone solo, chorus, and orchestra op. 20 [1902]
Rachmaninoff: All-Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 37 [1915]
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien (Capriccio on Gypsy Themes), op. 12 [1894]
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 [1901]
Rachmaninoff: Études-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39 [1911]
Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead, op. 29 [1909]
Rachmaninoff: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, op. 31 [1910]
Rachmaninoff: Moments musicaux (6), op. 16 [1896]
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie, op. 3 [1892]
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de Salon (2), op. 6 [1893]
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 1 [1891]
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18 [1901]
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30 [1909]
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 [1926]
Rachmaninoff: Piano Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 28 [1908]
Rachmaninoff: Piano Sonata #2 in B-flat minor, op. 36 [1913]
Rachmaninoff: Preludes, opp. 23 & 32 [1903, 1910]
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, op. 43 [1934]
Rachmaninoff: Songs (14), op. 34, including op. 34/14 "Vocalise" [1912]
Rachmaninoff: Suite #1 for 2 pianos, op. 5 "Fantaisie-tableaux" [1893]
Rachmaninoff: Suite #2 for 2 pianos, op. 17 [1901]
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances, op. 45 [1940]
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 in D minor, op. 13 [1895]
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 in E minor, op. 27 [1907]
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 44 [1936]
Rachmaninoff: The Bells, op. 35 [1913]
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, symphonic poem, op. 7 [1893]
Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque #1 in G minor [1892]
Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque #2 in D minor, op. 9 [1893]
Rachmaninoff: Variations on a Theme of Corelli, op. 42 [1931]
Rachmaninov: Variations on a Theme of Chopin, op. 22 [1903]
Radigue: Trilogie de la Mort [1988-1993]
Rădulescu: Clepsydra, for 16 sound icons, op. 47 [1982-1984]
Rădulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 [1983]
Rădulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 [2003]
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" [1996]
Rădulescu: Piano Sonata #2 "being and non-being create each other"
Rădulescu: String Quartet #4, op. 33 "infinite to be cannot be infinite,..." [1987]
Rădulescu: String Quartet #5, op. 89 "before the universe was born" [1990-1995]
Raff: Cello Concerto #2 in G [1876]
Raff: Piano Concerto in C minor, op. 185 [1873]
Raff: Piano Quartet #1 in G, op. 202/1 [1876]
Raff: Piano Quartet #2 in C minor, op. 202/2 [1876]
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 [1862]
Raff: Piano Trio #2 in G, op. 112 [1863]
Raff: Piano Trio #4 in D, op. 158 [1870]
Raff: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 77 [1855]
Raff: Suite for Piano (#4) in D minor, op. 91 [1859]
Raff: Symphony #2 in C, op. 140 [1866]
Raff: Symphony #3 in F, op. 153 "Im Walde (In the Forest)" [1869]
Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167 [1872]
Raff: Symphony #5 in E, op. 177 "Lenore" [1872]
Raff: Symphony #7 in B-flat, op. 201 "In den Alpen" [1875]
Raff: Symphony #10 in F minor, op. 213 "Zur Herbstzeit (To Autumn Time)" [1879]
Rahbari: My Mother Persia [2018]
Raid: Symphony #1 in C minor [1944]
Rainier: Cello Concerto [1964]
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa (Moonlight on Jupiter), op. 24 [1922]
Rameau: Castor et Pollux [1737]
Rameau: Dardanus [1739]
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie [1733, 1742]
Rameau: Les Boréades [1763]
Rameau: Les Fêtes d'Hébé [1739]
Rameau: Les Grands Motets [1715-22; rev. 1751]
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes [1736]
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin [1706; 1724; 1726-7]
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts [1741]
Rameau: Platée [1745]
Rameau: Zoroastre [1749]
Ramírez: Misa Criolla [1964]
Ran, Shulamit: Violin Concerto [2003]
Ran: String Quartet #3, "Glitter, Doom, Shards, Memory" [2013]
Rangström: Häxorna (The Witches) [1938]
Rangström: Symphony #2 in D minor "Mitt Land" [1919]
Rangström: Symphony #3 in D-flat "Song under the Stars" [1929]
Ranjbaran: Persian Trilogy [1991-2000]
Raphael: Flute Sonata in E minor [1925]
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations [1978]
Rautavaara: Autumn Gardens [1999]
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus, op. 61 [1972]
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #1, op. 41 [1968]
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" [2009]
Rautavaara: Etudes (6), op. 42 [1969]
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto, op. 63 "Dances with the Winds"
Rautavaara: Harp Concerto [2000]
Rautavaara: Percussion Concerto "Incantations" [2008]
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1, op. 45 [1969]
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #2 [1989]
Rautavaara: Sonata for Flute and Guitar [1975]
Rautavaara: Symphony #3 [1960]
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" [1992]
Rautavaara: Symphony #7 "Angel of Light" [1994]
Rautavaara: Symphony #8 "The Journey" [1999]
Rautavaara: Vigilia (All-Night Vigil) [1972]
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto [1977]
Ravel: Boléro [1928]
Ravel: Chansons madécasses [1926]
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé (ballet and orchestral suites) [1912]
Ravel: Don Quichotte à Dulcinée
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit [1908]
Ravel: Histoires naturelles [1906]
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet, and String Quartet [1905]
Ravel: Jeux d'eau [1901]
Ravel: L'Enfant et les Sortilèges [1925]
Ravel: L'heure espagnole [1907]
Ravel: La Valse [1920]
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin [1917]
Ravel: Ma mère l'oye [1910, 1911]
Ravel: Menuet Antique [1895; orch. 1929]
Ravel: Miroirs [1905]
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte [1899]
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand in D [1930]
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G [1931]
Ravel: Piano Trio in A minor, op. 67 [1914]
Ravel: Poèmes (3) de Stéphane Mallarmé [1913]
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole [1908]
Ravel: Shéhérazade (song cycle) [1902]
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello [1922]
Ravel: Sonatine [probably c. 1905]
Ravel: String Quartet in F [1903]
Ravel: Tzigane [1924]
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales [1911 for piano, 1912 for orchestra]
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" [1897]
Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 in G [1927]
Rawsthorne: Cello Concerto [1965-66]
Rawsthorne: Symphony #3 [1964]
Rawsthorne (completed by Bream): Elegy [1971]
Rebel: Les Élémens [1737]
Rebel: Sonatas (12) in 2 or 3 parts (including Le Tombeau de M. de Lully) [1695]
Rebelo: Lauda Jerusalem [17th century]
Reber: Symphony #4 in G, op. 33 [1857]
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 [1912]
Reger: Cello Sonata #4 in A minor, op. 116 [1910]
Reger: Chorale Preludes (52), op. 67 [1902-3]
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 [1916]
Reger: Clarinet Sonatas, op. 49 [1900]
Reger: Fantasia and Fugue on B-A-C-H, op. 46 [1900]
Reger: Introduction, Passacaglia, and Fugue in E minor, op. 127 [1913]
Reger: Piano Concerto in F minor, op. 114 [1910]
Reger: Piano Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 113 [1910]
Reger: Sinfonietta, op. 90 [1904-1905]
Reger: String Sextet in F, op. 118 [1910]
Reger: String Quartet #3 in D minor, op. 74 [1903]
Reger: String Quartet #4 in E-flat, op. 109 [1909]
Reger: String Quartet #5 in F-sharp minor, op. 121 [1911]
Reger: Suites (3) for Solo Cello, op. 131c [1915]
Reger: Symphonic Fantasy and Fugue, op. 57 "Inferno" [1901]
Reger: Tone Poems (4) after Arnold Böcklin, op. 128 [1913]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller, op. 100 [1904]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.S. Bach, op. 81 [1904]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart, op. 132 [1914]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Telemann, op. 134 [1914]
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 [1908]
Regnart: Missa Super Oeniades Nymphae [16th cent.]
Reich: Clapping Music [1972]
Reich: Come Out [1966]
Reich: Different Trains [1788]
Reich: Drumming [1971]
Reich: Eight Lines [1979]
Reich: Electric Counterpoint [1987]
Reich: Mallet Quartet [2009]
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians [1976]
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble [1978]
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices, and Organ [1973]
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood [1973]
Reich: New York Counterpoint [1985]
Reich: Piano Phase [1967]
Reich: Proverb [1995]
Reich: Runner [2016]
Reich: Six Pianos (and the transposition Six Marimbas) [1973 (1986)]
Reich: Tehillim [1981]
Reich: The Desert Music [1983]
Reich: Triple Quartet [1999]
Reicha: 36 Fugues [1803]
Reicha: Clarinet Quintet in B-flat, op. 89 [c. 1820]
Reicha: L'art de varier, op. 57 [1804]
Reicha: Wind Quintets (6), op. 100 [1824]
Reimann: Lear [1976]
Reimann: Requiem [1980/82]
Reinecke: Flute Concerto in D, op. 283 [1908]
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" [1882]
Reinecke: Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 134 "Håkon Jarl" [1874]
Reinken: An Wasserflüssen Babylon [before 1700]
Renié: Ballade fantastique, for harp [1912]
Renié: Harp Concerto in C minor [1894-1901]
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances [1917, 1923, 1932]
Respighi: Belfagor Overture, P. 140 [1924]
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba [1934]
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) [1928]
Respighi: Fontane di Roma (Fountains of Rome) [1916]
Respighi: Gli Uccelli (The Birds) [1928]
Respighi: Il Tramonto (The Sunset) [1914]
Respighi: Metamorphoseon [1930]
Respighi: Piano Quintet in F minor [1902]
Respighi: Pini di Roma [1924]
Respighi: Sinfonia Drammatica [1914-5]
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) [1927]
Respighi: Vetrate di Chiesa (Church Windows) [1926]
Respighi: Violin Sonata in B minor [1917]
Reubke: Piano Sonata in B-flat minor [1857]
Reubke: Organ Sonata on the 94th Psalm [1857]
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas [1939]
Revueltas: Sensemayá [1937]
Revueltas: String Quartet #4 "Música de feria" [1932]
Rey: Fatih (Le Conquerant) [1953]
Rey: Türkiye (Symphonic Rhapsody) [1971]
Reynolds: Whispers Out of Time [1988]
Reznicek: Symphony #4 in F minor [1919]
Rheinberger: 12 Monologues, op. 162 [1890]
Rheinberger: Mass in E-flat, op. 109 "Cantus Missæ" [1878]
Rheinberger: Nonet in E-flat, op. 139 [1884]
Rheinberger: Piano Quartet in E-flat, op. 38 [1870]
Rheinberger: Piano Sonata #3 in E-flat, op. 135 [1880 or earlier]
Rheinberger: Piano Sonata #4 in F-sharp minor, op. 184 "Romantic" [1896]
Rheinberger: Stabat Mater in G minor, op. 138 [1884]
Rheinberger: String Quintet [1874]
Rheinberger: Symphony #2 in F, op. 87 "Florentine" [1875]
Rheinberger: The Star of Bethlehem, op. 164 [1891]
Richafort: Requiem in Memoriam Josquin Desprez [1532]
Richter, F. X.: Kemptener Te Deum in D [1742]
Richter: On the Nature of Daylight (from The Blue Notebooks) [2004]
Richter: Sleep [2015]
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed [2012]
Ridout: Fall fair [1961]
Riegger: Symphony #3, op. 42 [1946-7; rev. 1960]
Ries: Clarinet Sonata in G minor, op. 29 [1809]
Ries: Piano Concerto #8 in A-flat, op. 151 "Gruss an den Rhein" [1826]
Ries: Piano Quartet #3 in E minor, op. 129 [c. 1822]
Ries: Piano Quintet in B minor, op. 74 [1815]
Ries: Symphony #4 in F, op. 110 [1823]
Rihm: Astralis [2001]
Rihm: Chiffre-Zyklus [1982-5; rev. 2004]
Rihm: Depart, for chorus, speaking chorus & 22 players [1988]
Rihm: Die Eroberung von Mexico (The Conquest of Mexico) [1987-1991]
Rihm: Die Hamletmaschine [1983-1986]
Rihm: Dionysos [2009-2010]
Rihm: Dis-Kontur [1974; rev. 1984]
Rihm: Dyade [2011]
Rihm: Et Lux [2009]
Rihm: Fremde Szenen I-III, for piano trio [1982-1984]
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (Hunts and Forms) [1995-2008]
Rihm: Jakob Lenz [1977-1978]
Rihm: Kein Firmament [1988]
Rihm: Musik für drei Streicher [1977]
Rihm: Phantom und Eskapade: ‘Stückphantasien’ (Fantasy Pieces) for violin and piano [1994]
Rihm: Requiem Strophen [2016]
Rihm: Sphäre um Sphäre for chamber ensemble [1992-2003]
Rihm: String Quartet #3 "Im Innersten" (Into the Innermost Core) [1976]
Rihm: String Quartet #5 "Ohne Titel" (Untitled) [1983]
Rihm: Styx und Lethe, for cello and orchestra [1997-1998]
Rihm: Vers une symphonie fleuve III, for orchestra [1995]
Riisager: Trumpet Concertino, op. 29 [1933]
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air [1968]
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain [1984]
Riley: In C [1964]
Riley: Persian Surgery Dervishes [1972]
Riley: Requiem for Adam [1998]
Riley: Salome Dances for Peace [1989]
Riley: The Harp of New Albion [1986]
Riley: You’re No Good [1967]
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol, op. 34 [1887]
Rimsky-Korsakov: May Night [1878-1879]
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite [1890]
Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 30 [1883]
Rimsky-Korsakov: Quintet for Piano & Winds in B-flat [1876]
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture, op. 36 [1888]
Rimsky-Korsakov: Sadko, a musical tableau Op. 5 [1867]
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35 [1888]
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #1 in E minor, op. 1 [1865]
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2, op. 9 "Antar" [1868, 1875, 1897]
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #3 in C, op. 32 [1873; 2nd version 1886]
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh and the Maiden Fevroniya [1905]
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan, including "Flight of the Bumblebee" [1900]
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tsar’s Bride [1899]
Riquier: Humils, forfaits, repres e penedens [13th century]
Risset: Computer Suite from Little Boy [1968]
Risset: Passages for flute and tape [1982]
Risset: Songes [1979]
Risset: Sud [1985]
Robin: Vulcano [2009]
Rochberg: Caprice Variations for violin [1970]
Rochberg: Imago Mundi [1973]
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 [1971]
Rochberg: String Quartet #4 [1977]
Rochberg: String Quartet #5 [1978]
Rochberg: String Quartet #6 [1978]
Rochberg: Symphony #2 [1956]
Rochberg: Symphony #3 [1969]
Rochberg: Violin Concerto [1974]
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez [1939]
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal [1966]
Rodrigo: Concierto Serenata [1952]
Rodrigo: Fantasía para un Gentilhombre [1954]
Rogier (sometimes attrib. to Morley): Laboravi in gemitu meo [16th century]
Roman: Assaggi, BeRI 301-324 [c. 1730s]
Roman: Drottningholm Music ("Music for a Royal Wedding") [1744]
Romberg, A.: Symphony #1 in E flat, op. 6 [1794]
Romitelli: An Index of Metals [2003]
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) [2003]
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip [1998-2000]
Röntgen-Maier: Violin Concerto in D minor [1875]
Röntgen: Ballad for violin and orchestra [1918]
Röntgen: Bassoon Sonata in A-flat minor [1929]
Röntgen: Cello Concerto #2 in G minor [1909]
Röntgen: Piano Concerto #2 in D, op. 18 [1879]
Röntgen: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor [1902]
Röntgen: Violin Concerto #2 in F-sharp minor [1931]
Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne [1913]
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin [1916]
Ropartz: Piano Trio in A minor [1918]
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons [1928]
Ropartz: Symphony #3 in E [1906]
Rore: Madrigals for 5 voices [1542]
Rore: Missa Doulce Memoire [16th century]
Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem [probably 1550s]
Rorem: Cello Concerto [2002]
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen [1997]
Rorem: Flute Concerto [2002]
Rorem: String Quartet #4 [1994]
Rorem: Symphony #3 [1958]
Rorem: Violin Concerto [1984]
Rosenberg: Symphony #4 "Johannes uppenbarelse (The Revelation of St. John)" [1940]
Rosenberg: Symphony #5 "Örtagårdsmästaren" [1944]
Rosenmüller: Sonatas (12) [c. 1682]
Rosetti (Rössler): Bassoon Concerto in B-flat, C 74 [18th century]
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C61 [c. 1790]
Rosetti (Rössler): Horn Concerto in D minor, C 38 [18th century]
Rosetti (Rössler): Horn Concerto in E-flat, C 48 [c. 1780]
Rosetti (Rössler): Horn Concerto in E-flat, C 49 [18th century]
Rosetti (Rössler): Horn Concerto in E, C 50 [published 1797]
Rosetti (Rössler): Requiem in E-flat, H. 15 [1776]
Roslavets: Cello Sonata #1 [1921]
Roslavets: Cello Sonata #2 [1922]
Roslavets: Dances of the White Maidens (or “Dance of the White Girls”) [1912]
Roslavets: Piano Sonata #2 [1916]
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 [1925]
Roslavets: Violin Concerto #1 [1925]
Roslavets: Violin Sonata #2 [1917]
Rossi: The Songs of Solomon [1623]
Rossini: Guillaume Tell (William Tell) [1829]
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia (The Barber of Seville) [1816]
Rossini: L'Italiana in Algeri [1813]
Rossini: La Cenerentola [1817]
Rossini: La Gazza Ladra (The Thieving Magpie) [1817]
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle [1863]
Rossini: Semiramide [1823]
Rossini: Stabat Mater [1841]
Rósza: Viola Concerto, op. 37 [1979]
Rota: Trombone Concerto in C [1966]
Roth: Songs in Time of War [2006]
Rott: Symphony in E [1878]
Rouse: Clarinet Concerto [2000]
Rouse: Concert de Gaudi for Guitar and Orchestra [1999]
Rouse: Flute Concerto [1993]
Rouse: Gorgon [1984]
Rouse: Iscariot [1989]
Rouse: Symphony #1 [1986]
Rouse: Symphony #2 [1994]
Rouse: Symphony #4 [2013]
Rouse: Symphony #5 [2017]
Rouse: Trombone Concerto [1991]
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane, op. 43 [1930]
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 [1912]
Roussel: Psalm 80, op. 37 [1928]
Roussel: Résurrection, Prelude for orchestra, op. 4 [1903]
Roussel: Sérénade, op. 30 [1925]
Roussel: Symphony #2 in B-flat, op. 23 [1921]
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 [1930]
Roussel: Symphony #4 in A, op. 53 [1934]
Royer: Pièces de clavecin, 1746
Rózsa: Cello Concerto, op. 32 [1967-68]
Rózsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 [1966]
Rózsa: Violin Concerto, op. 24 [1953]
Różycki: Violin Concerto, op. 70 [1944]
Rubbra: String Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 73 [1951]
Rubbra: Symphony #1, op. 44 [1937]
Rubbra: Symphony #6, op. 80 [1954]
Rubinstein: Cello Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 96 [1874]
Rubinstein: Cello Sonata #1 in D, op. 18 [1852]
Rubinstein: Das verlorene Paradies, op. 54 [1855]
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 in D minor, op. 70 [1864]
Rubinstein: Symphony #2 in C, op. 42 "Ocean" [1851, rev. 1863, 1880]
Rubinstein: The Demon [1871]
Ruders: Solar Trilogy [1992-1995]
Ruders: Symphony #4 "An Organ Symphony" [2009]
Ruders: The Handmaid's Tale [2000]
Ruehr: Cloud Atlas [2011]
Rufinatscha: Symphony #4 in B minor [1846]
Ruggles: Sun-Treader [1932]
Russolo: Risveglio di una Città (Awakening of a City) [1913]
Rutter: Requiem [1985]
Ruttmann: Wochenende (Weekend) [1930]
Ryelandt: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 32 [1901]
Ryelandt: Symphony #4 in E-flat minor, op. 55 "Credo" [1912-3]
Ryu: Sinfonia da Requiem [2009]
Rzewski: Coming Together [1971]
Rzewski: North American Ballads [1979]
Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated! [1975]
Rzewski: The Road [2003]
Rzewski: Hard Cuts [2011]
Rzewski: Main Yingele [1989]
Rzewski: Whangdoodles [1990]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Saariaho: Amers (Sea Marks) [1992]
Saariaho: Cendres [1998]
Saariaho: Cinq reflets de "L'Amour de loin" [2001]
Saariaho: Circle Map [2012]
Saariaho: D'Om le Vrai Sens (clarinet concerto) [2010]
Saariaho: Flute Concerto "L’aile du songe" (The Wing of the Dream) [2001]
Saariaho: Graal Théâtre [1994]
Saariaho: Grammaire des rêves (The Grammar of Dreams) [1988]
Saariaho: Innocence [2018]
Saariaho: Io [1987]
Saariaho: L'Amour de loin [2000]
Saariaho: Laterna Magica [2008]
Saariaho: Lichtbogen [1986]
Saariaho: Lonh for soprano and electronics [1996]
Saariaho: NoaNoa [1992]
Saariaho: Notes on Light [2006]
Saariaho: Nuits, adieux [1991]
Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III) [1987]
Saariaho: Orion [2002]
Saariaho: Petals [1988]
Saariaho: Sept Papillons [2000]
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens [1994]
Sabaneyev: Sonata for Violin, Cello, and Piano, op. 20 [1924]
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites, op. 28
Sainsbury: Cello Concerto, op. 27
Sainte-Colombe: Concerts (67) à deux violes esgales [17th century]
Saint-Saens: Africa, op. 89 [1891]
Saint-Saëns: Bassoon Sonata in G, op. 168 [1921]
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 33 [1872]
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 119 [1902]
Saint-Saëns: Cello Sonata #1 in C minor, op. 32 [1872]
Saint-Saëns: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat, op. 167 [1921]
Saint-Saëns: Danse Macabre, op. 40 [1874]
Saint-Saëns: Études (6), op. 52 [1877]
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise in E, op. 83 [1887]
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso, op. 28 [1863]
Saint-Saëns: La Jeunesse D'hercule (Hercules's Youth), op. 50 [1877]
Saint-Saëns: Le Carnaval des Animaux [1886]
Saint-Saëns: Le rouet d'Omphale, op. 31 [1871]
Saint-Saëns: Marche Heroique, op. 34 [1870]
Saint-Saëns: Oboe Sonata in D, op. 166 [1921]
Saint-Saens: Oratorio de Noël, op. 12 [1858]
Saint-Saëns: Phaéton, op. 39 [1873]
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op. 17 [1858]
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 22 [1868]
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #3 in E flat, op. 29 [1869]
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #4 in C minor, op. 44 [1875]
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #5 in F, op. 103 "The Egyptian" [1896]
Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio #1 in F, op. 18 [1863]
Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 92 [1892]
Saint-Saëns: Requiem, op. 54 [1878]
Saint-Saëns: Rhapsodie d'Auvergne, op.73 [1884]
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila, op. 47 [1877]
Saint-Saëns: Septet in E-flat, op. 65 [1881]
Saint-Saëns: Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 78 "Organ" [1886]
Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #1 in A, op. 20 [1859]
Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61 [1880]
Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75 [1885]
Salieri: Requiem in C minor [1804]
Salieri: Variations on "La Follia di Spagna" [1815]
Sallinen: Cello Concerto [1976]
Sallinen: Chamber Music II, op. 41 [1976]
Sallinen: Chamber Music III, The Nocturnal Dances of Don Juanquixote for cello and string orchestra, op. 58 [1985-86]
Sallinen: Kuningas lähtee Ranskaan (The King Goes Forth to France) [1983]
Sallinen: Ratsumies (The Horsemen) [1974]
Sallinen: Songs of Life and Death, op. 69 [1995]
Sallinen: String Quartet #3 "Some Aspects of Peltoniemi Hintrik's Funeral March" [1969]
Sallinen: Symphony #2 "Symphonic Dialogue for percussion solo and orchestra" [1972]
Sallinen: Symphony #7, op. 71 "The Dreams of Gandalf" [1996]
Sallinen: Symphony #8 "Autumnal Fragments" [2001]
Sallinen: The Palace Rhapsody, op. 72 [1996]
Salmenhaara: Symphony #2 [1963-6]
Salonen: Dichotomie [2000]
Salonen: Homunculus for string quartet [2007]
Salonen: LA Variations [1996]
Salonen: Piano Concerto [2007]
Salonen: Violin Concerto [2009]
Salonen: Wing on Wing [2004]
Samazeuilh: Le Chant de la mer [1919]
Sammartini, G. B.: Sonatas (12), op. 2 [c. 1742]
Sammartini, G.: Keyboard Concertos (4), op. 9 [c. 1750]
Sammartini, G.: Recorder Concerto in F [18th century]
Sancan: Sonatine for Flute and Piano [1946]
Sánchez-Verdú: Paisajes del Placer y de la Culpa for large orchestra [2003]
Sandström: Trombone Concerto #1, "Motorbike Concerto" [1989]
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española [1674]
Sarasate: Carmen Fantasy, op. 25 [1883]
Sarasate: Spanish Dances, opp. 21-23, 26
Sarasate: Zigeunerweisen, op. 20 [1878]
Satie: Embryons Desséchés (Dried-up Embryos) [1913]
Satie: Gnossiennes [1890s]
Satie: Gymnopédies [1888]
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles [1891]
Satie: Parade [1917]
Satie: Pièces froides (Cold Pieces) [1897]
Satie: Sarabandes [1887]
Satie: Socrate [1918]
Satie: Trois Morceaux en forme de poire (Three Pieces in the Form of a Pear)
Satie: Vexations [1893]
Satoh: Violin Concerto [2002]
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor [1895]
Sauguet: String Quartet #3 [1979]
Saunders: dichroic seventeen [1998]
Saunders: Fletch [2012]
Saunders: Skin [2016]
Sawyers: Homage to Kandinsky [2014]
Sawyers: Symphony #4 [2017]
Say: Cello Sonata "Four Cities" [2012]
Say: Symphony #1, op. 28 "Istanbul"
Say: Symphony #2, op. 38 "Mesopotamia" [2011]
Say: Violin Concerto "1001 Nights in the Harem" [2007]
Saygun: Anadolu'dan (From Anatolia), op. 25 [1945]
Saygun: Cello Concerto, op. 74 [1987]
Saygun: Cello Sonata, op. 12 [1935]
Saygun: Etudes (10) on Aksak Rhythms, op. 38 [1964]
Saygun: Partita for Solo Cello, op. 31 [1954]
Saygun: Partita for Solo Violin, op. 36 [1961]
Saygun: Piano Concerto #1, op. 34
Saygun: Piano Concerto #2, op. 71 [1985]
Saygun: String Quartet #2, op. 35 [1958]
Saygun: String Quartet #3, op. 43 [1966]
Saygun: Symphony #1, op. 29 [1953]
Saygun: Symphony #3, op. 39 [1960]
Saygun: Symphony #4, op. 53 [1976]
Saygun: Symphony #5, op. 70 [1985]
Saygun: Viola Concerto, op. 59 [1977]
Saygun: Violin Concerto, op. 44 [1967]
Saygun: Yunus Emre, op. 28 [1942]
Scarlatti, A.: Dixit Dominus [by 1725]
Scarlatti, A.: Il Mitridate Eupatore [1707]
Scarlatti, A.: Missa Defunctorum [1717]
Scarlatti, A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater [1724]
Scarlatti, D.: Iste confessor [by 1715]
Scarlatti, D.: Essercizi Sonatas, K. 1-30 [18th cent.]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 33 [18th cent.]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in A minor, K 54 [18th century]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 [18th cent.]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 [18th cent.]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in C, K 132 [18th century]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 141 [18th cent.]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in A minor, K. 175 [18th cent.]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in A, K. 208 [18th cent.]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 [18th cent.]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in A, K 322 [18th century]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in E, K. 380 "Cortège" [18th cent.]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 [18th cent.]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 [18th cent.]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in F minor, K. 466 [18th cent.]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 [18th cent.]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in B-flat, K 545 [18th century]
Scarlatti, D.: Stabat Mater [c. 1715]
Scelsi: Aion "Four Episodes in one Day of Brahma" for orchestra [1961]
Scelsi: Anagamin "The one who is faced with a choice between going back and refusing to go on" for strings [1965]
Scelsi: Anahit "Lyric Poem on the name of Venus" for violin and 18 instruments [1965]
Scelsi: Hurqualia "A Different Realm" for large orchestra with amplified instruments [1960]
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" [1967]
Scelsi: Natura Renovatur for 11 strings [1967]
Scelsi: Ohoi "The Creative Principles" for 16 strings [1966]
Scelsi: Okanagon for harp, tamtam & double bass [1968]
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola (Four Pieces on Only One Note) [1959]
Scelsi: Sauh I-IV [1973]
Scelsi: String Quartet #1 [1944]
Scelsi: Tre canti sacri [1958]
Scelsi: Trilogia "Die drei Lebensalter des Menschen (The Three Ages of Man)" [1956]
Scelsi: Uaxuctum [1969]
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul [1950]
Schäfer, D.: Piano Quintet in D-flat, op. 5 [1901]
Schafer: Apocalypsis [1980]
Schafer: Wild Bird [1999]
Scharwenka, F. X.: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 [c. 1908]
Scharwenka, P.: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 106 "Sonata Fantasia" [1899]
Scheidt: Ludi Musici [1621]
Scheidt: Tabulatura Nova, including "Warum betrübst du dich, mein Herz, SSWV 106" [1624]
Schein: Banchetto Musicale [1617]
Schein: Israelis Brünnlein [1623]
Schlegel: Piano Quartet in C, op. 14 [c. 1886-8]
Schlegel: Violin Sonata in G, op. 34 [1910]
Schlünz: Light from the One for recorder and 17-string bass koto [2006]
Schmelzer: Sonatae unarum fidium [1664]
Schmidt: Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln (The Book with Seven Seals) [1937]
Schmidt: Quintet #2 in B-flat [1932]
Schmidt: Symphony #1 in E [1896-1899]
Schmidt: Symphony #2 in E flat [1911-1913]
Schmidt: Symphony #3 in A [1928]
Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C [1933]
Schmitt: À Tour d'Anches, op. 97 [1939-43]
Schmitt: Crépuscules, op. 56 [1911]
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 [1944]
Schmitt: Introït, récit et congé for cello and orchestra, op. 113 [1952]
Schmitt: La Tragédie de Salomé, op. 50 [1907]
Schmitt: Ombres, op. 64 [1913-17]
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 [1908]
Schmitt: Psaume XLVII, op. 38 [1904]
Schmitt: Sonate libre en deux parties enchaînées (ad modum clementis aquæ), op. 68 [1919]
Schmitt: Symphonie Concertante, op. 82 [1932]
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie [1978]
Schnittke: (K)ein Sommernachtstraum ((Not) A Midsummer Night's Dream) [1985]
Schnittke: A Paganini [1982]
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 [1985/6]
Schnittke: Concerto for Mixed Chorus (Choir Concerto) [1985]
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano (Four Hands) and Chamber Orchestra [1988]
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings [1979]
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 [1977]
Schnittke: Peer Gynt: Epilogue for cello, piano, and tape [1993]
Schnittke: Piano Quintet [1976]
Schnittke: Piano Sonata #1 [1987-8]
Schnittke: Requiem [1975]
Schnittke: Seid Nüchtern und Wachet (Faust Cantata) [1983]
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 [1981]
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 [1983]
Schnittke: String Trio [1985] (also arranged for piano trio [1992])
Schnittke: Symphony #1 [1957]
Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian" [1979]
Schnittke: Symphony #3 [1981]
Schnittke: Symphony #4 [1983]
Schnittke: Symphony #5 (Concerto Grosso #4) [1983]
Schnittke: Symphony #6 [1992]
Schnittke: Symphony #7 [1993]
Schnittke: Symphony #8 [1994]
Schnittke: Viola Concerto [1985]
Schnittke: Violin Concerto #1 [1957, rev. 1963]
Schnittke: Violin Concerto #2 [1966]
Schnittke: Violin Concerto #3 [1978]
Schnittke: Violin Concerto #4 [1984]
Schoeck: Concerto for Horn and String Orchestra, op. 65 [1951]
Schoeck: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 37 [1923]
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 [1947]
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #1 in E, op. 9 [1906]
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, op. 38 [1939]
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra [1933]
Schoenberg: Das Buch der hängenden Gärten (The Book of the Hanging Gardens), op. 15 [1909]
Schoenberg: Die glückliche Hand (The Lucky Hand), op. 18 [1910-13]
Schoenberg: Die Jakobsleiter (Jacob's Ladder) [1915-26]
Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation), op. 17 [1909]
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder [1910]
Schoenberg: Herzgewächse (Foliage of the Heart), op. 20 [1911]
Schoenberg: Klavierstücke, op. 11 [1909]
Schoenberg: Kol Nidre, op. 39 [1938]
Schoenberg: Little Piano Pieces (6), op. 19 [1911]
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron [1932]
Schoenberg: Ode to Napoleon Buonaparte, op. 41 [1942]
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande, op. 5 [1903]
Schoenberg: Phantasy, op. 47 [1949]
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto, op. 42 [1942]
Schoenberg: Piano Pieces (5), op. 23 [1920-23]
Schoenberg: Pieces (5) for Orchestra, op. 16 [1909]
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, op. 21 [1912]
Schoenberg: Serenade, op. 24 [1920-23]
Schoenberg: Songs (4), op. 2 [1899-1900]
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 [1905]
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 in F-sharp minor, op. 10 [1908]
Schoenberg: String Quartet #3, op. 30 [1927]
Schoenberg: String Quartet #4, op. 37 [1936]
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D [1897]
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 [1946]
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 [1923]
Schoenberg: Suite, op. 29 [1924-26]
Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31 [1928]
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht, op. 4 [1899]
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto, op. 36 [1936]
Schoenberg: Wind Quintet, op. 26 [1923-4]
Schoendorff: Missa Usquequo Domine [between 1587 and 1617]
Schreker: Der ferne Klang [1910]
Schreker: Der Schatzgräber [1920]
Schreker: Der Wind [1909]
Schreker: Die Gezeichneten (The Stigmatized) [1915]
Schreker: Kammersymphonie (Chamber Symphony) [1916]
Schreker: The Birthday of the Infanta [1908]
Schubert: Abendstern, D.806 [1824]
Schubert: Abendstern, D.806 [1824]
Schubert: Adagio and Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet in F, D. 487 [1816]
Schubert: An den Mond, D. 193 [1815]
Schubert: An die Musik, D. 547 [1817]
Schubert: An Sylvia, D. 891 [1826]
Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata in A minor, D. 821 [1824]
Schubert: Auf dem Strom, D. 943, op. 119 [1828]
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774 [1823]
Schubert: Der Erlkönig, D. 328 [1821]
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 [1828]
Schubert: Der Jüngling an der Quelle, D. 300 [c. 1816-21]
Schubert: Der König in Thule (The King in Thule), D 367, op. 5/5 [1816]
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen (Death and the Maiden), D. 531 [1817]
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 489 (formerly D. 493) [1816]
Schubert: Der Zwerg, D. 771 [1822]
Schubert: Deutsche Messe, D. 872 [1827]
Schubert: Die Forelle (The Trout), D. 550 [1822]
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, D. 795 [1823]
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 [1823]
Schubert: Ellens Gesang III (Ave Maria), D. 839 [1825]
Schubert: Fantasia for Violin and Piano in C, D. 934 [1827]
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor for piano four-hands, D. 940 [1828]
Schubert: Fierrabras, D. 796 [1823]
Schubert: Ganymed, D. 544 [1817]
Schubert: Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D. 877 [1826]
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata for piano four-hands in C, D. 812
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade, D. 118 [1814]
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D. 257 [1815]
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 [1826]
Schubert: Impromptus, D. 899 & 935 [1827]
Schubert: Klavierstücke (3 Piano Pieces), D. 946 [1828]
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 [1820]
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D. 343 "Am Tage aller Seelen" [1816]
Schubert: Mass #2 in G, D. 167 [1815]
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D. 678 [1819, 1822]
Schubert: Mass #6 in E-flat, D. 950 [1828]
Schubert: Moments Musicaux (6), D. 780 [1828]
Schubert: Nacht und Träume, D. 827 [1825]
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 [1827]
Schubert: Octet in F, D. 803 [1824]
Schubert: Piano Quintet in A, D. 667 "The Trout" [1819]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #1 in E, D. 157 [1815]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #2 in C, D. 279 [1815]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #3 in E, D. 459 [1816]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #4 in A minor, D. 537 [1817]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #5 in A-flat, D. 557 [1817]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #6 in E minor, D. 566 [1817]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #7 in E-flat, D. 568 [1817]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #9 in B, D. 575 [1817]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #11 in F minor, D. 625 [1818]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D. 664 [1819]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D. 784 [1823]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C, D. 840 "Reliquie" [1825]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D. 845 [1825]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 [1825]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 [1826]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 [1828]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 in A, D. 959 [1828]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #21 in B-flat, D. 960 [1828]
Schubert: Piano Trio #1 in B-flat, D. 898 [1828]
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 in E-flat, D. 929 [1827]
Schubert: Psalm 23, D. 706 [1820]
Schubert: Rosamunde, D. 797 [1823]
Schubert: Schwanengesang, D. 957 [1828]
Schubert: String Quartet #12 in C minor, D. 703 "Quartettsatz" [1820]
Schubert: String Quartet #13 in A minor, D. 804 "Rosamunde" [1824]
Schubert: String Quartet #14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden" [1824]
Schubert: String Quartet #15 in G, D. 887 [1826]
Schubert: String Quintet in C, D. 956 [1828]
Schubert: String Trio in B-flat, D. 581 [1817]
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 [1821]
Schubert: Symphony #1 in D, op. 82, D. 82 [1813]
Schubert: Symphony #2 in B-flat, D. 125 [1815]
Schubert: Symphony #3 in D, D. 200 [1815]
Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic" [1816]
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D. 485 [1816]
Schubert: Symphony #6 in C, D. 589 [1818]
Schubert: Symphony #8 in B minor, D. 759 "Unfinished" [1822]
Schubert: Symphony #9 in C, D. 944 "Great" [c. 1827]
Schubert: Variations on a Theme of Hüttenbrenner, D. 576 [1817]
Schubert: Viola, D. 786 [1823]
Schubert: Violin Sonata (Sonatina) #1 in D, D. 384 [1816]
Schubert: Violin Sonata (Sonatina) #2 in A minor, D. 385 [1816]
Schubert: Violin Sonata (Sonatina) #3 in G minor, D. 408 [1816]
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy in C, D. 760 [1822]
Schubert: Wandrers Nachtlied II, D. 768 [1823]
Schubert: Winterreise, D. 911 [1827]
Schulhoff: Concerto for Piano and Small Orchestra [1923]
Schulhoff: Flammen [1932]
Schulhoff: Flute Sonata [1927]
Schulhoff: String Quartet #1 [1924]
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 [1925]
Schulhoff: Symphony #2 [1932]
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections [1993]
Schuller: Spectra [1958]
Schuller: Studies (7) on Themes of Paul Klee [1959]
Schuman: A Song of Orpheus for cello and orchestra [1962]
Schuman: New England Triptych [1956]
Schuman: Symphony #3 [1941]
Schuman: Symphony #4 [1941]
Schuman: Symphony #5 "Symphony for Strings"
Schuman: Undertow [1945]
Schuman: Violin Concerto [1947, 1958]
Schumann, Camillo: Cello Sonata #2 in C minor, op. 99 [c. 1932]
Schumann, C.: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 7 [1835]
Schumann, C.: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 17 [1846]
Schumann, G.: Cello Sonata in E minor, op. 18 [1898]
Schumann: Adagio and Allegro for horn (or cello or violin) and piano, op. 70 [1849]
Schumann: Allegro in B minor, op. 8 [1831]
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46 [1843]
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 [1839]
Schumann: Belsatzar, op. 57 [1840]
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten, op. 66 [1848]
Schumann: Blumenstück, op. 19 [1839]
Schumann: Bunte Blätter (Colorful Leaves), op. 99 [1834-49]
Schumann: Carnaval, op. 9 [1835]
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 129 [1850]
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri, op. 50
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6 [1837]
Schumann: Dichterliebe (A Poet’s Love), op. 48 [1844]
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39 [1840]
Schumann: Fantasie in C, op. 17 [1839]
Schumann: Fantasiestücke (3), op. 73 [1849]
Schumann: Fantasiestücke, op. 12 [1837]
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, op. 26 [1839]
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben (A Woman’s Love and Life), op. 42 [1830]
Schumann: Gedichte der Königin Maria Stuart [1852]
Schumann: Gedichte (Kerner Lieder) (12), op. 35 [1840]
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe (Songs of Dawn), op. 133 [1853]
Schumann: Gesänge (4), op. 142, including "Mein Wagen rollet langsam" [1840]
Schumann: Heine Liederkreis, op. 24 [1840]
Schumann: Humoreske in B-flat, op. 20 [1839]
Schumann: Introduction and Allegro Appassionato in G, op. 92 [1849]
Schumann: Introduction and Allegro, op. 134 [1853]
Schumann: Kinderszenen, op. 15 [1838]
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, op. 86 [1849]
Schumann: Kreisleriana, op. 16 [1838, rev. 1850]
Schumann: Lieder und Gesänge (5), op. 127, including "Dein Angesicht so lieb und schön" [1850-1]
Schumann: Lieder und Gesänge III, op. 77, including "Aufträge" [1841-50]
Schumann: Märchenbilder, op. 113 [1851]
Schumann: Märchenerzählungen, op. 132 [1853]
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25, including "Widmung" [1840]
Schumann: Nachtstücke (4), op. 23 [1839]
Schumann: Novelettes (8), op. 21 [1838]
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo, and Finale, op. 52 [1841]
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 [1831]
Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54 [1845]
Schumann: Piano Quartet in E-flat, op. 47 [1842]
Schumann: Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 44 [1842]
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 11 [1835]
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22 [1838]
Schumann: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 14 "Concerto Without Orchestra" [1836; rev. 1853]
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 63 [1847]
Schumann: Piano Trio #2 in F, op. 80 [1847]
Schumann: Piano Trio #3 in G minor, op. 110 [1851]
Schumann: Romances (3), op. 28 [1839]
Schumann: Romanzen und Balladen II, op. 49, including "Die beiden Grenadiere" [1840]
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74, including "In der nacht"
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 [1842]
Schumann: Stücke (5) im Volkston (Five Pieces in a Popular Style) for cello and piano, op. 102 [1849]
Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13 [1834]
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" [1841]
Schumann: Symphony #2 in C, op. 61 [1847]
Schumann: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 97 "Rhenish" [1850]
Schumann: Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 120 [1841, rev. 1851]
Schumann: Toccata in C, op. 7 [1832]
Schumann: Variations on an Original Theme in E-flat, WoO 24 "Geistervariationen (Ghost Variations)"
Schumann: Violin Concerto in D minor [1853]
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 [1851]
Schumann: Violin Sonata #2 in D minor, op. 121 [1851]
Schumann: Waldszenen, op. 82 [1849]
Schütz: Cantiones sacrae, SWV 53-93 [1625]
Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik (Sacred Choral Music) [1648]
Schütz: Historia der Auferstehung Jesu Christi (The Resurrection of Christ) [1623]
Schütz: Il primo libro de madrigali (Italian Madrigals), SWV 1-19 [1611]
Schütz: Kleine geistliche Konzerte, SWV 282-337 [1636, 1639]
Schütz: Magnificat anima mea [1665]
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien, SWV 279-281 [c. 1636]
Schütz: Psalmen Davids, SWV 22-47 [1619]
Schütz: Schwanengesang (Opus ultimum), SWV 482-494 [1671]
Schütz: Symphoniae Sacrae I [1629]
Schütz: Symphoniae Sacrae III, SWV 398-418 [1650]
Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie (Christmas Story), SWV 435 [1660]
Schütz: Veni, Sancte Spiritus [1664]
Schwanter: Piano Concerto #2 [2011]
Schwantner: Percussion Concerto #1 [1994]
Schwitters: Ursonate [1932]
Sciarrino: Capricci (6 Caprices) for Solo Violin [1976]
Sciarrino: Carnaval [2011]
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un merlo [1980]
Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici [1996-1998]
Sciarrino: Quaderno di strada [2003]
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici (On Concentric Poems) [1988]
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate [1974]
Scott: Cello Concerto [1937]
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C [1914]
Scott: Symphony #3 "The Muses" [1937]
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes [1918]
Scriabin: Album Leaves, including W17 in A-flat ("Monighetti’s Album Leaf"), W25 in F-sharp, op. 45/1 in E-flat, and op. 58
Scriabin: Dances [1906-1914]
Scriabin: Etudes (12), op. 8 [1894]
Scriabin: Etudes (8), op. 42 [1903]
Scriabin: Etudes (3), op. 65 [1912]
Scriabin: Fantasie in B minor, op. 28 [1900]
Scriabin: Le Poème de l'Extase, op. 54 [1908]
Scriabin: Mazurkas [1884-1903]
Scriabin: Piano Concerto in F-sharp minor, op. 20 [1896]
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 [1892]
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 in G-sharp minor, op. 19 "Sonata-Fantasy" [1897]
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 23 [1898]
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 in F-sharp, op. 30 [1904]
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5, op. 53 [1907]
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #6, op. 62 [1911]
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" [1911]
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #8, op. 66 [1913]
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9, op. 68 "Black Mass" [1913]
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 [1913]
Scriabin: Poèmes [1903-1914]
Scriabin: Preludes [1889-1914]
Scriabin: Prometheus: The Poem of Fire, op. 60 [1910]
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E, op. 26 [1900]
Scriabin: Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 29 [1901]
Scriabin: Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 43 "Le Divin Poème" [1904]
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 [1914]
Scriabin/Nemtin: Preparation for the Final Mystery [1998]
Sculthorpe: Cello Dreaming [1998]
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry [1986]
Sculthorpe: Kakadu [1988]
Sculthorpe: Mangrove [1979]
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori [1993]
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto [1983]
Sculthorpe: Small Town for Orchestra [1963/1976]
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 [1968]
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" [1990]
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #13 "Island Dreaming" [1996]
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 [2005]
Searle: 2 Practical Cats [1953]
Searle: Symphony #2, op. 33 [1958]
Segerstam: Symphony #253 "Crazily alone at Christmas, but in the family of universes of sounds" [2011]
Seixas: Keyboard Sonatas [18th century]
Séjourne: Double concerto for marimba and vibraphone [2012]
Séjourne: Marimba Concerto [2015]
Senfl: Im Maien [c. 1534]
Sessions: Montezuma [c. 1940-62]
Sessions: Piano Sonata #2 [1946]
Sessions: String Quartet #2 [1951]
Sessions: Symphony #3
Sessions: Symphony #8 [1968]
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite [1928]
Séverac: À l'aube dans la montagne (At Dawn in the Mountains) [1903]
Séverac: Cerdaña [1911]
Séverac: En Languedoc [1904]
Séverac: Ma poupée chérie
Sgambati: Piano Concerto in G minor, op. 15 [1880]
Sgambati: Piano Quintet #2 in B-flat, op. 5 [1877]
Sgambati: Symphony #1 in D, op. 16 [1881]
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" [1981]
Shapero: Symphony for Classical Orchestra [1947]
Shapey: Concerto Fantastique [1991]
Shapey: String Quartet #6 [1963]
Shapey: String Quartet #7 [1972]
Shaw: Blueprint [2016]
Shaw: Narrow Sea [2017]
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices [2013]
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite [1967]
Shchedrin: Piano Concerto #2 [1966]
Shchedrin: Polyphonic Notebook [1972]
Shchedrin: The Sealed Angel [1988]
Shcherbachov: Nonet for 7 instruments, voice and dancer, op. 10 [1919]
Shebalin: String Quartet #5 in F minor, op. 33 "Slavonic" [1942]
Sheng: H'un (Lacerations): In memoriam 1966-76 for orchestra [1988]
Sheng: Nanking! Nanking! [1999]
Sheng: Shanghai Overture [2007]
Sheng: The Song and Dance of Tears [2003]
Sheppard: Gaude gaude gaude Maria virgo [c. 1559]
Sheppard: Media vita [early 16th cent.]
Shinohara: Alternance [1962]
Shore: Cello Concerto "Mythic Gardens" [2012]
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 107 [1959]
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2, op. 126 [1966]
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata in D minor, op. 40 [1934]
Shostakovich: Festive Overture, op. 96 [1947]
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 [1948]
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District, op. 29 [1934]
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #1 in C minor, op. 35 [1933]
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 in F, op. 102 [1957]
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 57 [1940]
Shostakovich: Piano Sonata #2 in B minor, op. 61 [1943]
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 67 [1944]
Shostakovich: Prelude and Scherzo: Two Pieces for string octet, op. 11 [1925]
Shostakovich: Preludes (24), op. 34 [1933]
Shostakovich: Preludes and Fugues (24), op. 87 [1951]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #2 in A, op. 68
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73 [1946]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #4 in D, op. 83 [1949]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #5 in B-flat, op. 92 [1952]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 in F-sharp minor, op. 108 [1960]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110 [1960]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #9 in E-flat, op. 117 [1964]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #10 in A-flat, op. 118 [1964]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #11 in F minor, op. 122 [1966]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #12 in D-flat, op. 133 [1968]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor, op. 138 [1970]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 in E-flat minor, op. 144 [1974]
Shostakovich: Suite for Variety Orchestra (Jazz Suite #2) [after 1956]
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes [1939]
Shostakovich: Suite on Verses of Michelangelo Buonarroti, op. 145 (and 145a)
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 in F, op. 10 [1925]
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B, op. 14 "To October" [1927]
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 20 "The First of May" [1931]
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 43 [1936]
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47 [1937]
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor, op. 54 [1939]
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C, op. 60 "Leningrad" [1941]
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 in C minor, op. 65 [1943]
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 in E-flat, op. 70 [1945]
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93 [1953]
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 in G minor, op. 103 "The Year 1905" [1957]
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 "The Year 1917" [1961]
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 in B-flat minor, op. 113 "Babi Yar" [1962]
Shostakovich: Symphony #14, op. 135 [1969]
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 [1971]
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 [1964]
Shostakovich: The Golden Age, op. 22 [1930]
Shostakovich: The Limpid Stream [1935]
Shostakovich: Viola Sonata, op. 147 [1975]
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 77 [1948]
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #2 in C-sharp minor, op. 129
Shostakovich: Violin Sonata, op. 134 [1968]
Shulman: Theme and Variations for viola and orchestra or piano [1940] or for viola, string orchestra and harp [1954]
Shymko: Double Concerto [2014]
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, op. 51 [1906]
Sibelius: En Saga, op. 9 [1892]
Sibelius: Finlandia, op. 26 [1900]
Sibelius: Humoresques, op. 87 & 89 [1917]
Sibelius: Impromptus (6), op. 5 [1893]
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 [1893]
Sibelius: Kullervo, op. 7 [1892]
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite, op. 22, including "The Swan of Tuonela" [1895, 1939]
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 [1913]
Sibelius: Malinconia, op. 10 [1911]
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise, op. 55 [1908]
Sibelius: Piano Pieces (13), op. 76 [1911-19]
Sibelius: Piano Sonata in F, op. 12 [1893]
Sibelius: Pieces (5) for Piano, op. 75 [1914]
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter, op. 49 [1906]
Sibelius: Rakastava (The Lover), op. 14 [1912]
Sibelius: Sonatinas (3), op. 67 [1912]
Sibelius: String Quartet in D minor, op. 56 "Intimate Voices" [1909]
Sibelius: Symphony #1 in E minor, op. 39 [1899]
Sibelius: Symphony #2 in D, op. 43 [1902]
Sibelius: Symphony #3 in C, op. 52 [1907]
Sibelius: Symphony #4 in A minor, op. 63 [1911]
Sibelius: Symphony #5 in E-flat, op. 82 [1919]
Sibelius: Symphony #6 in D minor, op. 104 [1923]
Sibelius: Symphony #7 in C, op. 105 [1924]
Sibelius: Tapiola, op. 112 [1926]
Sibelius: The Bard, op. 64 [1913]
Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73 [1914]
Sibelius: The Tempest, op. 109 [1926]
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 [1895]
Sibelius: Valse Triste, op. 44/1 [1904]
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 47 [1905]
Siegmeister: Piano sonata #1, "American Sonata" [1944]
Silvestrov: Bagatellen
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam [1982]
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa [1999]
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 [1982]
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 [2000]
Simone de Bonefont: Missa pro Mortuis [16th century]
Simpson: Clarinet Quintet [1968]
Simpson: Symphony #9 [1987]
Sinding: Piano Sonata in B minor, op. 91 [1909]
Sinding: Symphony #1 in D Minor, op. 21 [1890, rev. 1895]
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances [1936]
Skalkottas: Piano Concerto #2 [1937]
Skalkottas: Piano Concerto #3 [1939]
Skalkottas: The Maiden and Death [1938]
Skempton: Images [1989]
Skempton: Lento [1990]
Skempton: The Rime of the Ancient Mariner [2015]
Škerjanc: Slavnostna uvertura (Festive Overture) [1932]
Škerjanc: Symphony #1 [1933]
Sköld: Horn Concerto, op. 74 [1977]
Sköld: Symphony #2, op. 36 [1937]
Sköld: Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 40 [1941]
Slonimsky, N.: Five Advertising Songs [1988]
Slonimsky, S.: Requiem [2004]
Slonimsky, S.: Sonata for Piano [1962]
Slonimsky, S.: Symphony #10 "Infernal Circles" [1992]
Smetana: Má Vlast (My Country), including Vltava (The Moldau) [1874-9]
Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 15 [1855]
Smetana: Sny (Dreams) [1874-5]
Smetana: String Quartet #1 in E minor "From My Life" [1876]
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor [1883]
Smetana: The Bartered Bride [1866]
Smetana: Wallenstein's Camp, op. 14 [1859]
Smit, L: Concerto for Viola and Strings [1940]
Smith, A.M.: Symphony #1 in C minor [1863]
Smith, Linda Catlin: Piano Quintet [2014]
Smolka: My My Country [2012]
Smyth: Concerto for Violin, Horn and Orchestra in A [1926]
Smyth: Mass in D [1891]
Søderlind: Symphony #8, op. 95 "Jean Sibelius in Memoriam" [2004-5]
Söderman: Piano Quartet in E minor [1856]
Soler: Fandango [18th century]
Soler: Keyboard Sonatas [18th century]
Somervell: Symphony in D minor "Thalassa" [1913]
Soper: IPSA DIXIT [2010-16]
Soper: Voices from the Killing Jar [2012]
Sor: Les deux amis (The Two Friends), op. 41 [1830]
Sor: Studies for Guitar [1815, 1827, 1831, 1837]
Sorabji: Études transcendantes (100) [1944]
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé [1923]
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum [1930]
Sørensen: Rosenbad - Papillon, for piano quintet [2013]
Sørensen: Sterbende Gärten (The Echoing Garden) [1992-93]
Sørensen: The Weeping White Room [2002]
Sørensen: Triple Concerto "L'isola della citta" [2015]
Soro: Sinfonía romántica in A [1920]
Sousa: The Washington Post [1889]
Sowerby: Organ Concerto in C [1938]
Spohr: Clarinet Concerto #1 in C minor, op. 26 [1808-9]
Spohr: Clarinet Concerto #4 in E minor [1829]
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge (The Last Judgement), WoO 61 [1826]
Spohr: Double quartet #1 in D minor, op. 65 [1823]
Spohr: Fantasie for harp in C minor, op. 35 [1807]
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 [1813]
Spohr: Octet in E, op. 32 [1814]
Spohr: String sextet in C, op. 140 [1848]
Spohr: Symphony #6 in G, op. 116 "Historical" [1839]
Spohr: Symphony #9 in B minor, op. 143 "The Seasons" [1850]
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor, op. 47 "in modo di scena cantante" [1816]
Spontini: La Vestale [1805]
Stainer: The Crucifixion: A Meditation on the Sacred Passion of the Holy Redeemer [1887]
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat, op. 11/3 [1754-5]
Stanchinsky: Canon-Preludes (4) for piano [1913-14]
Stanchinsky: Nocturne [1908]
Stanchinsky: Piano Trio in D [1907-10]
Stanford: Clarinet Concerto in A minor, op. 80 [1902]
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" [1913]
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #5 in G minor, op. 147
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #6 for violin and orchestra, op. 191 [1923]
Stanford: Part-Songs (8), op. 119, including “The Blue Bird” [1910]
Stanford: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 126 [1911]
Stanford: Piano Trio #2 in G minor, op. 73 [1899]
Stanford: Requiem, op. 63 [1896]
Stanford: Songs of the Fleet, op. 117 [1909-10]
Stanford: Symphony #3 in F minor, op. 28 "Irish" [1887]
Steen-Andersen: Black Box Music [2012]
Steen-Andersen: Double Up [2010]
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto [2014]
Steffani: Stabat Mater [c. 1727]
Steinberg: Symphony #1 in D, op. 3 [1905-06]
Stenhammar: Sensommarnätter (Late Summer Nights), op. 33 [1914]
Stenhammar: Sentimental Romances (2), op. 28 [1910]
Stenhammar: Serenade in F, op. 31 [1913; rev. 1919]
Stenhammar: String Quartet #2 in C minor, op. 14 [1896]
Stenhammar: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 18 [1900]
Stenhammar: String Quartet #4 in A minor, op. 25 [1909]
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 in C, op. 29 [1910]
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 in D minor, op. 35 [1916]
Stenhammar: Symphony #1 in F [1903]
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 in G minor, op. 34 [1915]
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen [1914]
Sterkel: Symphony in D, op. 35 #1 [1792]
Stevenson: Passacaglia on DSCH [1962]
Still: In Memoriam: The Colored Soldiers Who Died for Democracy [1943]
Still: Suite for violin and piano [1943]
Still: Symphony #1 in A flat, "Afro-American" [1930]
Still: Symphony #2 "Song of a New Race" [1937]
Stockhausen: Balance from Klang (Sound) [2007]
Stockhausen: Blanz (Brilliance) from Klang (Sound) [2007]
Stockhausen: Carré [1960]
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses [2007]
Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht (Tuesday from Light) [1991]
Stockhausen: Donnerstag aus Licht (Thursday from Light) [1980]
Stockhausen: Edentia from Klang (Sound) [2007]
Stockhausen: Erwachen (Awakening) from Klang (Sound) [2007]
Stockhausen: Freitag aus Licht (Friday from Light) [1994]
Stockhausen: Freude (Joy) from Klang (Sound) [2005]
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge [1955-6]
Stockhausen: Glück (Bliss) from Klang (Sound) [2007]
Stockhausen: Gruppen [1957]
Stockhausen: Harmonien (Harmonies) from Klang (Sound) [2006
Stockhausen: Havona from Klang (Sound) [2007]
Stockhausen: Himmelfahrt (Ascension) from Klang (Sound) [2005]
Stockhausen: Himmels-Tür (Heaven’s Door) from Klang (Sound) [2005]
Stockhausen: Hoffnung (Hope) from Klang (Sound) [2007]
Stockhausen: Hymnen [1967]
Stockhausen: Jerusem from Klang (Sound) [2007]
Stockhausen: Klavierstück XI [1956]
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV [1952]
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X [1955]
Stockhausen: Kontakte [1958-60]
Stockhausen: Kontra-Punkte [1953]
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel [1951]
Stockhausen: Mantra [1970]
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht (Wednesday from Light) [1997]
Stockhausen: Momente [1969]
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht (Monday from Light) [1988]
Stockhausen: Natürliche Dauern (Natural Durations) from Klang (Sound) [2006]
Stockhausen: Nebadon from Klang (Sound) [2007]
Stockhausen: Orvonton from Klang (Sound) [2007]
Stockhausen: Paradies from Klang (Sound) [2007]
Stockhausen: Punkte [1962]
Stockhausen: Refrain [1959]
Stockhausen: Samstag aus Licht (Saturday from Light) [1983]
Stockhausen: Schönheit (Beauty) from Klang (Sound) [2006]
Stockhausen: Stimmung [1968]
Stockhausen: Telemusik [1966]
Stockhausen: Tierkreis [1975]
Stockhausen: Treue (Fidelity) from Klang (Sound) [2007]
Stockhausen: Urantia from Klang (Sound) [2007]
Stockhausen: Uversa from Klang (Sound) [2007]
Stockhausen: Zeitmasse [1956]
Štolcer-Slavenski: Religiophonia: Simfonija orijenta (Symphony of the Orient) [1934]
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista [1675]
Strasnoy: Kuleshov (Piano Concerto) [2017]
Strauss, F.: Nocturno, op. 7
Strauss, J. I: Radetzky March, op. 228 [1848]
Strauss, J. II: An der schönen blauen Donau (On the Beautiful Blue Danube), op. 314 [1866]
Strauss, J. II: Der Zigeunerbaron (The Gypsy Baron) [1885]
Strauss, J. II: Die Fledermaus [1874]
Strauss, J. II: Frühlingsstimmen (Voices of Spring), op. 410 [1882]
Strauss, J. II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald (Tales from the Vienna Woods), op. 325 [1868]
Strauss, J. II: Kaiser-Walzer, op. 437 [1889]
Strauss, J. II: Morgenblätter (Morning Papers), op. 279 [1863]
Strauss, R.: Also Sprach Zarathustra, op. 30 [1896]
Strauss, R.: Arabella, op. 79 [1932]
Strauss, R.: Ariadne auf Naxos, op. 60 [1912]
Strauss, R.: Aus Italien, op. 16 [1886]
Strauss, R.: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 [1918]
Strauss, R.: Burleske for piano and orchestra in D minor [1886]
Strauss, R.: Capriccio, op. 85 [1944]
Strauss, R.: Der Rosenkavalier, op. 59 [1911]
Strauss, R.: Die Frau ohne Schatten (The Woman without a Shadow), op. 65 [1919]
Strauss, R.: Don Juan, op. 20 [1888]
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, op. 35 [1897]
Strauss, R.: Ein Heldenleben, op. 40 [1898]
Strauss, R.: Eine Alpensinfonie, op. 64 [1915]
Strauss, R.: Elektra, op. 58 [1909]
Strauss, R.: Feierlicher Einzug der Ritter des Johanniter-Ordens (Fanfare for the Solemn Procession of the Knights of the Order of St. John [1909]
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 11 [1883]
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #2 in E-flat [1942]
Strauss, R.: Metamorphosen [1945]
Strauss, R.: Oboe Concerto in D [1945]
Strauss, R.: Piano Quartet in C minor, op. 13
Strauss, R.: Salome, op. 54 [1905]
Strauss, R.: Sinfonia Domestica, op. 53 [1903]
Strauss, R.: Sonatine #2, "Fröhliche Werkstatt" [1946]
Strauss, R.: Songs (2), op. 44, including "Notturno" [1899]
Strauss, R.: Songs (4), op. 27, including "Cäcilie" and "Morgen!" [1894]
Strauss, R.: Songs (5), op. 39, including "Befreit" [1898]
Strauss, R.: Songs (5), op. 41, including "Wiegenlied" [1899]
Strauss, R.: Songs (5), op. 48, including "Freundliche Vision" and "Winterweihe" [1900]
Strauss, R.: Songs (6), op. 17, including "Ständchen" [1887]
Strauss, R.: Songs (6), op. 56, including "Frühlingsfeier" [1906]
Strauss, R.: Songs (8) from "Letzte Blätter", op. 10, including "Zueignung" and "Allerseelen"
Strauss, R.: Taillefer, op. 52 [1903]
Strauss, R.: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche (Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks), op. 28 [1895]
Strauss, R.: Tod und Verklärung, op. 24 [1889]
Strauss, R.: Vier letzte Lieder (Four Last Songs) [1948]
Strauss, R.: Violin Sonata in E-flat, op. 18 [1888]
Stravinsky: Agon [1957]
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète [1928]
Stravinsky: Canticum Sacrum [1955]
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra [1929]
Stravinsky: Circus Polka: For a Young Elephant [1942]
Stravinsky: Concertino for String Quartet [1920]
Stravinsky: Concerto in D "Basle"[1946]
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks" [1938]
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant [1932]
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto [1945]
Stravinsky: Feu d'artifice [1908]
Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes (Card Game) [1837]
Stravinsky: L'Histoire du Soldat (The Soldier's Tale) [1918]
Stravinsky: L'Oiseau de Feu [1910]
Stravinsky: Le Baiser de la Fée (The Fairy's Kiss) [1928; rev. 1950]
Stravinsky: Le Chant du Rossignol (Song of the Nightingale) [1917]
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps (The Rite of Spring) [1913]
Stravinsky: Les Noces (The Wedding) [1923]
Stravinsky: Mass [1948]
Stravinsky: Movements for Piano and Orchestra [1958-1959]
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments [1923]
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex [1927]
Stravinsky: Orpheus [1948]
Stravinsky: Perséphone [1934]
Stravinsky: Petrushka [1911, 1946]
Stravinsky: Pieces (3) for String Quartet [1914]
Stravinsky: Pulcinella [1920]
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles [1966]
Stravinsky: Scherzo à la russe [1944]
Stravinsky: Scherzo fantastique [1908]
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments [1920]
Stravinsky: Symphony in C [1940]
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements [1945]
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms [1930]
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress [1951]
Stravinsky: Three Movements from Petrushka [1921]
Stravinsky: Threni [1958]
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D [1931]
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno [c. 1566]
Stroppa: Miniature estrose (Libro Primo) [1991-95]
Strozzi: Arie, op. 8 [by 1664]
Strozzi: Cantate, ariette e duetti, op. 2 [1651]
Stucky: Symphony [2012]
Sturton: Gaude Virgo Mater Christi à 6 (from the Eton Choirbook) [c. 1600]
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon [1967]
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 [1909]
Suk: About Mother, op. 28 [1907]
Suk: Asrael Symphony in C minor, op. 27 [1906]
Suk: Fantastic Scherzo for orchestra, op. 25
Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24 [1903]
Suk: Meditation on the Old Czech Chorale "St. Wenceslas" for string orchestra or string quartet, op. 35a [1914]
Suk: Praga (Prague), Symphonic Poem, op. 26 [1904]
Suk: Serenade for Strings in E-flat, op. 6 [1892]
Suk: String Quartet #2, op. 31 [1911]
Suk: Symphony #1 in E, op. 14 [1899]
Suk: Zrání (Ripening), op. 34 [1917]
Šulek: Trombone Sonata "Vox Gabrieli" [1973]
Sullivan: H.M.S. Pinafore [1878]
Sullivan: Iolanthe; or, The Peer and the Peri [1882]
Sullivan: Patience; or, Bunthorne's Bride [1881]
Sullivan: The Gondoliers [1889]
Sullivan: The Mikado [1885]
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance [1879]
Sullivan: The Yeomen of the Guard; or, The Merryman and His Maid [1888]
Sumera: Symphony #6 [2000]
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti [1997]
Suppé: Dichter und Bauer (Poet and Peasant) Overture [1846]
Suppé: Light Cavalry Overture [1866]
Susato: Dansereye [1551]
Svendsen: Cello Concerto in D, op. 7 [1870]
Svendsen: Romance in G for Violin and Orchestra, op. 26 [1881]
Sviridov: String Quartet #1 [1945–6]
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 [1867]
Svendsen: Symphony #2 in B-flat, op. 15 [1874]
Sviridov: Hymns and Prayers [1987-97]
Sviridov: Piano Sonata [1944]
Sviridov: The Snowstorm, musical illustrations after Pushkin [1975]
Swayne: The Silent Land [1996]
Sweelinck: Fantasia Cromatica "Dorian," SwWV 258 [early 17th century]
Sweelinck: Hodie Christus natus est [1619]
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"
Sweelinck: Variations on Secular Songs [early 17th century]
Szymanowski: Fantasy in C, op. 14 [1905]
Szymanowski: King Roger, op. 46 [1924]
Szymanowski: Love Songs of Hafiz, opp. 24 & 26 [1911-14]
Szymanowski: Masques, op. 34 [1915-6]
Szymanowski: Mazurkas (20), op. 50 [1925]
Szymanowski: Métopes, op. 29 [1915]
Szymanowski: Mythes, op. 30 [1915]
Szymanowski: Piano Sonata #3, op. 36 [1917]
Szymanowski: Songs of the Infatuated Muezzin, op. 42 [1918]
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater, op. 53 [1926]
Szymanowski: String Quartet #1, op. 37 [1917]
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 [1927]
Szymanowski: Symphony #3, op. 27 "Song of the Night" [1916]
Szymanowski: Symphony #4, op. 60 "Symphonie Concertante" [1932]
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1, op. 35 [1916]
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #2, op. 61 [1932-33]
Tabakova: Concerto for Cello and Strings [2008]
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style for viola, strings, and harpsichord [2004]
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra [1927]
Tailleferre: Piano Concerto #1 [1923]
Taïra: Aiolos [1989]
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden [1977]
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn [1989]
Takemitsu: All in Twilight [1987]
Takemitsu: And Then I Knew 'Twas Wind [1992]
Takemitsu: Arc [1966]
Takemitsu: Archipelago S. [1993]
Takemitsu: Autumn [1973]
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time [1990]
Takemitsu: How Slow the Wind [1991]
Takemitsu: I Hear the Water Dreaming [1987]
Takemitsu: In an Autumn Garden [1973, 1979]
Takemitsu: Nostalghia [1987]
Takemitsu: November Steps [1967]
Takemitsu: Orion and Pleiades [1984]
Takemitsu: Quotation of Dream [1991]
Takemitsu: Rain Spell [1980]
Takemitsu: Rain Tree Sketch [1982]
Takemitsu: Ran [1985]
Takemitsu: Requiem for String Orchestra [1957]
Takemitsu: Riverrun [1984]
Takemitsu: Stanza II [1971]
Takemitsu: The Dorian Horizon [1966]
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea [1981, 1989]
Takemitsu: Waterways [1978]
Taktakishvili: Piano Concerto #1 in C minor [1950]
Taktakishvili: Sonata for Flute and Piano in C [1963-66]
Tallis: If Ye Love Me [1565]
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah [1560s]
Tallis: Mass for 4 Voices [mid-16th century]
Tallis: Miserere nostri [1575]
Tallis: Missa Puer natus est nobis [1554]
Tallis: Spem in alium [c. 1570]
Tallis: Suscipe quaeso Domine [1575]
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes [2011]
Taneyev: At the Reading of a Psalm, op. 36 [1915]
Taneyev: Choral Varié [c. 1913]
Taneyev: John of Damascus, op. 1 [1884]
Taneyev: Piano Quartet in E, op. 20 [1906]
Taneyev: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 30 [1911]
Taneyev: Piano Trio in D, op. 22 [1908]
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue in G-sharp minor, op. 29
Taneyev: Suite de Concert, op. 28 [1909]
Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat [1877]
Taneyev: Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 12 [1896-98]
Tanguy: Sénèque, dernier jour: concerto pour récitant et orchestre [2004]
Tansman: Bric à brac [1935]
Tansman: Cavatina [1950]
Tansman: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor [1936-39]
Tansman: Symphony #5 in D [1942]
Tárrega: Capricho árabe
Tárrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra [1896]
Tarrodi: String Quartet #2 (Madardal) [2013]
Tartini: Violin Sonata in G minor "The Devil's Trill" [1799]
Tate: Tracing Mississippi [2001]
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer [2006]
Tavener: Song for Athene [1997]
Tavener: The Lamb [1982]
Tavener: The Myrrh-Bearer [1993]
Tavener: The Protecting Veil [1988]
Taverner: Missa Corona spinea [early 16th cent.]
Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas [probably 1526-1530]
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass [1520s]
Taviloğlu: Clarinet Concerto [1979]
Tchaikovsky, B.: Chamber Symphony [1967]
Tchaikovsky, B.: Piano Concerto [1971]
Tchaikovsky, B.: Piano Trio [1953]
Tchaikovsky, B.: Sinfonietta for String Orchestra [1953]
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #1 [1947]
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
Tchaikovsky, B.: Violin Concerto [1969]
Tchaikovsky, B.: Violin Sonata [1959]
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture, op. 49 [1880]
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 [1880]
Tchaikovsky: Dumka in C minor, op. 59 [1886]
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin, op. 24 [1878]
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, op. 32 [1876]
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, op. 67 [1889, 1891]
Tchaikovsky: Iolanta [1891]
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, op. 41 [1878]
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony in B minor, op. 58 [1885]
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave, op. 31 [1876]
Tchaikovsky: Orchestral Suite #3 in G, op. 55 [1884]
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23 [1875]
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G, op. 44 [1878]
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #3 in E-flat, op. 75
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, op. 50 [1882]
Tchaikovsky: Pique Dame (The Queen of Spades), op. 68 [1890]
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet Fantasy-Overture [1880]
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings in C, op. 48 [1880]
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence, op. 70 [1890]
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1 in D, op. 11 [1871]
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor, op. 30 [1876]
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, op. 20 [1876]
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 in G minor, op. 13 "Winter Daydreams" [1866]
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 17 "Little Russian" [1872]
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D, op. 29 "Polish" [1875]
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36 [1878]
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 in E minor, op. 64 [1888]
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 "Pathétique" in B minor, op. 74 [1893]
Tchaikovsky: The Maid of Orleans [1879]
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker, op. 71 [1892]
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons, op. 37a [1876]
Tchaikovsky: The Sleeping Beauty, op. 66 [1889]
Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme, op. 33 [1877]
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D, op. 35 [1878]
Tcherepnin, A.: Concerto for Harmonica and Orchestra [1953]
Tcherepnin, A.: Piano Concerto #4, op. 78 "Fantaisie" [1947]
Tcherepnin, A.: Songs and Dances for cello and piano, op. 84 [1953]
Tcherepnin, N.: Prelude to "La Princesse Lointaine" [1896]
Teixeira: Te Deum [1734]
Telemann: Brockes Passion, TWV 5:1
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
Telemann: Concerto for Recorder and Viola da gamba in A minor, TWV 52:a1 [c. 1750]
Telemann: Essercizii musici [1739-40]
Telemann: Fantasias for Solo Flute, TWV 40:2-13 [1733]
Telemann: Fantasias (12) for Solo Violin TWV 40:14–25 [1735]
Telemann: Overture in B flat, TWV 55:B5, "The Nations"
Telemann: Overture in G, TWV 55:G10, "Burlesque de Quixotte"
Telemann: Overture-Suite for Recorder, Strings and Basso Continuo in A minor, TWV 55:a2
Telemann: Overture-Suite in F, TWV 55:F11, "Alster"
Telemann: Paris Quartets [1730, 1738]
Telemann: Partie polonaise in B for two lutes, TWV 39:1
Telemann: Tafelmusik [1733]
Telemann: Trumpet Concerto in D, TWV 51: D7
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 [c. 1716-21]
Ten Holt: Canto Ostinato [1976]
Ten Holt: Palimpsest for String Septet [1992; rev. 1993]
Tenney: Arbor Vitae [2006]
Terterian: Symphony #8 [1989]
Thalberg: L'art du chant appliqué au piano, op. 70 [1853-63]
Theofanidis: Rainbow Body [2000]
Thibaut IV: Chançon ferai car talent m'en est pris [1234 or earlier]
Thieriot: Clarinet Quintet in E-flat [1897]
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence [2011]
Thomas: Hamlet [1868]
Thompson: Frostiana: Seven Country Songs [1959]
Thompson: String Quartet #2 in G [1967]
Thompson: Symphony #2 in E minor [1931]
Thompson: The Peaceable Kingdom [1936]
Thomson: Cello Concerto [1950]
Thomson: Five Songs From William Blake [1951]
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts [1928]
Thomson: String Quartet #2 [1937, rev. 1957]
Thompson: Testament of Freedom [1943]
Thomson: The Feast of Love [1964]
Thorvaldsdottir: Aeriality [2011]
Thorvaldsdottir: In the Light of Air [2014]
Thorvaldsdottir: Metacosmos [2018]
Thuille: Sextet for Piano and Winds in B-flat, op. 6 [1888]
Tippett: A Child of Our Time [1941]
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra
Tippett: Concerto for Orchestra [1962–63]
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli [1953]
Tippett: Midsummer Marriage, including the Ritual Dances [1955]
Tippett: Piano Sonata #1 [1936-38]
Tippett: Piano Sonata #3 [1973]
Tippett: Symphony #3 [1972]
Tippett: Symphony #4 [1977]
Tippett: The Rose Lake [1993]
Tishchenko: To My Brother, op. 98 [1986]
Tippett: Triple Concerto for violin, viola, and cello [1980]
Toch: Burlesken (Burlesques), op. 31 [1923]
Toch: Gesprochene Musik (Spoken Music), including Fuge aus der Geographie (Geographical Fugue) [1930]
Toch: String Quartet #10, op. 28 "auf den Namen 'Bass' " [1920]
Toch: String Quartet #11, op. 34 [1924]
Toch: Symphony #2, op. 73 [1953]
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 [1955]
Tomasi: Semaine sainte à Cuzco [1962]
Torelli: Concerti Grossi (12) with a Pastorale, op. 8 [1709]
Torke: An American Abroad [2002]
Torke: Color Music [1985 to 1988]
Torke: Javelin [1994]
Torke: Rapture: Concerto for Percussion and Orchestra [2001]
Tormis: Laulusild (Bridge of Song) [1981]
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) [1972]
Tormis: The Bishop and the Pagan [1992]
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle après la Pentecôte, op. 57 [1927-32]
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Noël, op. 55
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, op. 56
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie"
Tovey: Symphony in D, op. 32 [1913]
Tower: Made in America [2005]
Tower: Petroushskates [1980]
Traetta: Antigona [1772]
Traetta: Stabat Mater [c. 1750, rev. 1767]
Tsontakis: Ghost Variations [1991]
Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)" [1938]
Tubin: Symphony #4 in A "Sinfonia Lirica" [1943; rev. 1978]
Tubin: Symphony #6 [1953-54]
Tubin: Symphony #8 [1966]
Turina: Círculo, op. 91 [1942?]
Turina: Danzas fantásticas, op. 22 [1919]
Turina: Danzas gitanas (Gypsy Dances), opp. 55 & 84 [1930, 1934]
Turina: Piano Quartet in A minor, op. 67
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
Turina: Piano Trio #2 in B minor, op. 76 [1933]
Turina: Sonata for Guitar, op. 61
Turina: Violin Sonata #2, op. 82 "Española" [1934]
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes [1989]
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" [1990]
Tüür: Crystallisation [1995]
Tuur: Piano Sonata [1985]
Tüür: Requiem [1994]
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" [2002]
Tüür: Viola Concerto "Illuminatio" [2008]
Tveitt: 100 Hardanger Folk-tunes, op. 151 [1954-63]
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, op. 252 "Three Fjords"
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, op. 130 "Aurora Borealis" [1949]
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29, op. 129 "Sonata Etere" [early 1950s]
Twining: Chrysalid Requiem [2002]
Tyberg: Symphony #3 in D minor [1943]
Tye: Western Wynde Mass [possibly 1540s]
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I [2008]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Uccellini: Ozio regio, op. 7 [1660]
Uematsu, Hamauzu, Nakano: Final Fantasy X [2001]
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis [c. 1943]
Ullmann: Piano sonata #7 [1944]
Ullmann: String Quartet #2 [1935]
Ullmann: String Quartet #3 [1943]
Ung: Aura [2006]
Ung: Inner Voices [1986]
Ung: Oracle for flute, clarinet, violin, cello, percussion and voices [2004]
Urspruch: Cello Sonata in D, op. 29 [1893]
Usmanbaş: String Quartet [1947]
Ussachevsky: Three Scenes from The Creation [1960, rev. 1973]
Ustvolskaya: Composition #1 "Dona Nobis Pacem" [1971]
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" [1973]
Ustvolskaya: Concerto for Piano, Strings, and Timpani [1946]
Ustvolskaya: Octet [1950]
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata #6 [1988]
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" [1983]
Vaet: Missa Ego flos campi [16th century]
Vaet: Missa pro Defunctis [c. 1560]
Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4 [1921]
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), op. 20 [1934]
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 [1940]
Vali: Ashoob (Calligraphy #14 for Santoor and String Quartet) [2014]
Vali: Segâh (Double Concerto for Persian Ney, Kamanche, and Orchestra) [2010]
Vallet: Le Secret des Muses [1615-6]
Van der Aa: Here Trilogy, for soprano, chamber orchestra, electronics & audio-visual installation [2001-2003]
Van der Aa: Hysteresis, for clarinet solo, ensemble & soundtrack [2013]
Van der Aa: Imprint [2005]
Van der Aa: The Book of Sand, digital interactive song cycle [2015]
Van der Aa: Up-close, for cello solo, string ensemble, soundtrack & film [2010]
Van der Aa: Violin Concerto [2014]
Vaňhal (or Wanhal): Stabat Mater in F minor [1775]
Vaňhal: Double Bass Concerto in E-flat [1773]
Varèse: Amériques [1921; rev. 1927]
Varèse: Arcana [1927]
Varèse: Density 21.5 [1936, 1946]
Varèse: Déserts [1954]
Varèse: Ecuatorial [1934]
Varèse: Hyperprism [1923]
Varèse: Intégrales [1923]
Varèse: Ionisation [1931]
Varèse: Octandre [1924]
Varèse: Poème électronique [1968]
Various, Ms. 564: Codex Chantilly [c. 1390]
Various: Medici Codex [1518]
Vasks: Cello Concerto (#1)
Vasks: Concerto for English Horn [1989]
Vasks: Credo [2009]
Vasks: String Quartet #4 [1999]
Vasks: Symphony #3 [2005]
Vasks: Symphony for Strings "Voices" [1991]
Vasks: Viola Concerto [2014]
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" [1997]
Vaughan Williams: Concerto for 2 Pianos and Orchestra in C [1946]
Vaughan Williams: Dona Nobis Pacem [1936]
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite [1923]
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis [1910]
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols [1912]
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves [1934]
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus [1939]
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi [1925]
Vaughan Williams: Hodie - A Christmas Cantata [1954]
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing [1931]
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G minor [1921]
Vaughan Williams: Merciless Beauty [1921]
Vaughan Williams: Mystical Songs (5) [1911]
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 [1906; rev. 1914]
Vaughan Williams: Oboe Concerto in A minor [1944]
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge [1909]
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet [1912]
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet in C minor [1903]
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music [1938]
Vaughan Williams: Sir John in Love [1928]
Vaughan Williams: Songs of Travel [1901-4]
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 in G minor [1909]
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #2 in A minor [1942-44]
Vaughan Williams: Suite for Pipes [1939]
Vaughan Williams: Suite for Viola and Orchestra [1934]
Vaughan Williams: Suite of 6 Short Pieces for piano [1920]; arranged as the Charterhouse Suite for strings [1948]
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" [1909]
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #2 "A London Symphony" [1914]
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3 "A Pastoral Symphony" [1922]
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor [1934]
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #5 in D [1943]
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor [1947]
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 "Sinfonia Antartica" [1952]
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 in D minor [1955]
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 in E minor [1957]
Vaughan Williams: Ten Blake Songs [1957]
Vaughan Williams: Tuba Concerto in F minor [1954]
Vaughan Williams: The Blue Bird [1913]
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending [1914]
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps [1909]
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region [1906]
Veldhuis: Paradiso [2001]
Ventadorn: Ab joi et ab joven m'apais [12th cent.]
Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover [12th cent.]
Verdelot: Tutti li madrigali del primo et del secondo libro del a quattro voci [1540]
Verdi: Aida [1871]
Verdi: Don Carlo [1867]
Verdi: Ernani [1844]
Verdi: Falstaff [1893]
Verdi: Il Trovatore [1853]
Verdi: La Forza del Destino [1862]
Verdi: La traviata [1853]
Verdi: Luisa Miller [1849]
Verdi: Macbeth [1847]
Verdi: Nabucco [1841]
Verdi: Otello [1887]
Verdi: Requiem [1874]
Verdi: Rigoletto [1851]
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra [1857]
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor [1873]
Verdi: Un ballo in maschera [1859]
Veress: Diptych for Wind Quintet [1968]
Veress: Hommage à Paul Klee [1951]
Veress: String Trio [1954]
Vermeulen: String Quartet [1960-1]
Vicentino: L'antica musica ridotta alla moderna prattica [1555]
Victoria: Missa Ave maris stella [1576]
Victoria: Missa Laetatus sum [1600]
Victoria: Missa Vidi speciosam [1592]
Victoria: Missa O Magnum Mysterium [1592]
Victoria: Missa O quam gloriosum [1583]
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium [1572]
Victoria: Officium Defunctorum (Requiem) [1603]
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories [1585]
Victoria: Vadam, et circumibo civitatem [1572]
Vierk: Words Fail Me [2005]
Vierne: Cello Sonata in B minor, op. 27 [1910]
Vierne: Messe Solennelle in C sharp minor, op. 16 [1899]
Vierne: Organ Symphony #1 in D minor, op. 14 [1899]
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 28 [1911]
Vierne: Organ Symphony #6 in B minor, op. 59 [1930]
Vierne: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 42 [1918]
Vierne: Pièces (24) de Fantaisie, opp. 51, 53-55 [1927]
Vierne: Pièces en style libre (24), op. 31 [1913]
Vierne: Violin Sonata in G minor, op. 23 [1905-6]
Vieuxtemps: Pieces (6) for Solo Violin, followed by a Capriccio for Solo Viola ("Hommage à Paganini"), op. 55 [1883]
Vieuxtemps: Souvenir d'Amerique on "Yankee Doodle", op. 17 [1843]
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" [1861]
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras [1930-45]
Villa-Lobos: Cello Concerto #2 [1953]
Villa-Lobos: Chôros #1 for guitar [1920]
Villa-Lobos: Chôros #2 for flute and clarinet [1924]
Villa-Lobos: Chôros #3 for male chorus or 7 wind instruments or both together, "Pica-páo" ("Woodpecker") [1925]
Villa-Lobos: Chôros #4 for 3 horns and trombone [1926]
Villa-Lobos: Chôros #5 for piano, "Alma brasileira" [1925]
Villa-Lobos: Chôros #6 for orchestra [1926]
Villa-Lobos: Chôros #7 for winds, violin, and cello, "Settimino" [1924]
Villa-Lobos: Chôros #8 for large orchestra and 2 pianos "Dance chôro" [1925]
Villa-Lobos: Chôros #9 for orchestra [1929-42]
Villa-Lobos: Chôros #10 for chorus and orchestra "Rasga o coração" [1926]
Villa-Lobos: Chôros #11 for piano and orchestra [1928]
Villa-Lobos: Chôros #12 for orchestra [1929]
Villa-Lobos: Chôros bis for violin and cello [1929]
Villa-Lobos: Etudes (12) [1953]
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas [1958]
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto [1951]
Villa-Lobos: Preludes (5) for guitar [1940]
Villa-Lobos: Rudepoema for piano [1926; orch. 1932]
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5 [1931]
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #15 [1954]
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" [1919]
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #6, "On the Outline of the Mountains of Brazil" [1944]
Vinci: Artaserse [1730]
Vinci: Catone in Utica [1728]
Vinders: O mors inevitabilis "Epithaphium Josquini" [c. 1521]
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 [1990]
Vine: String Quartet #4 [2004]
Viotti: Violin Concerto #22 in A minor [1792-7]
Visée: Pièces de Théorbe et de Luth [1716]
Vivaldi (et al.): Andromeda liberata, Serenata Veneziana, RV Anh. 117 [1726]
Vivaldi: Bassoon concerto in A minor, RV 497 [c. 1734-5]
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas, RV 39-47 [1720s]
Vivaldi: Concerto for 2 trumpets in C, RV 537
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
Vivaldi: Credo, RV 591 [c. 1713-17]
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus, RV 594 [c. 1730]
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus, RV 595
Vivaldi: Flute Concertos (6), op. 10 [c. 1728]
Vivaldi: Gloria, RV 589 [probably 1715]
Vivaldi: Il cimento dell'armonia e dell'inventione, including Le quattro stagioni (The Four Seasons) [1725]
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans, RV 644 [c. 1716]
Vivaldi: L'estro Armonico, op. 3 [1711]
Vivaldi: La Cetra, op. 9 [1727]
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 [1713]
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D, RV 93 [1730s]
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto in C, RV 425 [1725]
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 [c. 1717]
Vivaldi: Nulla in mundo pax sincera, RV 630 [1735]
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater, RV 621 [c. 1727]
Vivaldi: Tito Manlio [1719]
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E, RV 271 "L'Amoroso" [1728?]
Vivanco: Missa Assumpsit Jesus [c. 1614]
Vivanco: Missa in Manus tuas [1608]
Vivier: Bouchara [1981]
Vivier: Kopernikus [1979-80]
Vivier: Lonely Child [1980]
Vivier: Shiraz [1977]
Vivier: Zipangu [1980]
Vladigerov: Bulgarian Rhapsody (Vardar Rhapsody) [1922; orch. 1928]
Vladigerov: Piano Concerto #3, op. 31 [1937]
Vogler: Symphony in D minor [1782]
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments [1995]
Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps" [1986]
Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering" [1987]
Volkmann: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 33 [1858]
Volkmann: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 35 [1857]
Volkmann: Symphony #1 in D minor, op. 44 [1862-3]
Volodos: Concert Paraphrase on Mozart’s Turkish March [1997]
Voříšek: Six Impromptus, op. 7 [c. 1820]
Voříšek: Symphony in D, op. 24 [1821]
Wagenaar: Sinfonietta, op. 32 [1917]
Wagner: Das Liebesmahl der Apostel [1843]
Wagner: Das Liebesverbot (The Ban on Love) [1836]
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer (The Flying Dutchman) [1940]
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (The Ring of the Nibelung):
Das Rheingold (The Rhinegold) [1854]
Die Walküre (The Valkyrie, including "The Ride of the Valkyries") [1856]
Siegfried [1871]
Götterdämmerung [Twilight of the Gods, 1875]
Wagner: Die Feen (The Fairies) [1834]
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg [1867]
Wagner: Faust Overture [1840]
Wagner: Lohengrin [1848]
Wagner: Parsifal [1882]
Wagner: Rienzi [1847]
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll [1870]
Wagner: Symphony in C [1832]
Wagner: Tannhäuser [1845]
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde [1859]
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder [1858]
Waldteufel: Estudiantina, op. 191 [1883]
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs (The Skaters' Waltz), op. 183 [1882]
Walker: String Quartet #1 [1946]
Wallace, W.V.: Maritana [1845]
Wallen: Cello Concerto [2007]
Wallen: Mighty River [2017]
Wallin: Das war schön! (That was Beautiful!) [2006]
Wallin: Stonewave [1990]
Walshe: Live Nude Girls [2003]
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast [1931]
Walton: Cello Concerto [1957]
Walton: Five Bagatelles [1971]
Walton: Spitfire Prelude and Fugue [1942]
Walton: String Quartet #2 in A minor [1947]
Walton: Symphony #1 in B-flat minor [1934]
Walton: Symphony #2 [1957]
Walton: The Wise Virgins (after J.S. Bach) [1940]
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith [1963]
Walton: Viola Concerto [1929]
Walton: Violin Concerto [1939]
Warlock: Capriol Suite [1926]
Warlock: The Curlew [1922]
Wassenaer: Sei Concerti Armonici [1740]
Watkins: The Phoenix and the Turtle [2014]
Weber, Ilse: Wiegala [c. 1942]
Weber: Andante e Rondo Ungarese, op. 35 [1813]
Weber: Aufforderung zum Tanze (Invitation to the Dance), op. 65 [1819]
Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F, op. 75 [1811; rev. 1822]
Weber: Clarinet Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 73 [1811]
Weber: Clarinet Concerto #2 in E-flat, op. 74 [1811]
Weber: Clarinet Quintet in B-flat, op. 34 [1815]
Weber: Der Freischütz, op. 77 [1821]
Weber: Flute Trio in G minor, op. 63 [1819]
Weber: Grand Duo Concertant for clarinet and piano, op. 48 [1816]
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor, op. 79 [1821]
Weber: Oberon [1826]
Weber: Piano Concerto #1 in C, op. 11 [1810]
Webern: Bagatelles (6) for String Quartet op. 9 [1913]
Webern: Cantata #1, op 29 [1939]
Webern: Cantata #2, op. 31 [1943]
Webern: Concerto for Nine Instruments op. 24 [1934]
Webern: Das Augenlicht, op. 26 [1935]
Webern: Im Sommerwind [1904]
Webern: Langsamer Satz (Slow Movement) [1905]
Webern: Little Pieces (3 kleine Stücke) for cello and piano, op. 11 [1914]
Webern: Movements (5) for String Quartet, op. 5 [1909]
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra, op. 1 [1908]
Webern: Pieces (5) for Orchestra, op. 10 [1913]
Webern: Pieces (6) for Orchestra, op. 6 [1909, 1920, 1928]
Webern: Quartet for violin, clarinet, tenor saxophone and piano, op. 22 [1930]
Webern: Songs (5), op. 4 [1909]
Webern: String Quartet, op. 28 [1936]
Webern: String Trio op. 20 [1926-1927]
Webern: Symphony, op. 21 [1923]
Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30 [1940]
Webern: Variations for Piano, op. 27 [1936]
Weckmann: Sonatas (10) for 3&4 Instruments [c. 1660-70]
Weigl, K.: String Quartet #5 in G, op. 31 [1933]
Weill: Concerto for Violin and Wind Orchestra, op. 12 [1924]
Weill: Das Berliner Requiem [1928]
Weill: Die Dreigroschenoper (The Threepenny Opera) [1928]
Weill: Die Sieben Todsünden (The Seven Deadly Sins) [1933]
Weinberg: Cello Concerto in C minor, op. 43 [1948]
Weinberg: String Quartet #1 [1939]
Weinberg: String Quartet #4 [1944]
Weinberg: String Quartet #6 [1946]
Weinberg: String Quartet #8 [1959]
Weinberg: Symphony #1, op. 10 [1942]
Weinberg: Symphony #3, op. 45 [1949]
Weinberg: Symphony #8, op. 83 "Polish Flowers" [1964]
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 [1968]
Weinberg: Symphony #21, op. 152 "Kaddish" [1991]
Weinberg: The Passenger [1968]
Weinberg: Trumpet Concerto in B-flat, op. 94 [1967]
Weinberg: Violin Concerto in G minor, op. 67 [1960]
Weinberg: Violin Sonata #1 [1964]
Weinberger: Schwanda the Bagpiper [1926]
Weir: Airs from Another Planet [1986]
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera [1987]
Weir: The Welcome Arrival of Rain [2002]
Weiss: Lute Sonata in A minor, Weiss SW 29 "L'Infidèle"
Weiss: Lute Sonata in A, Weiss SW 12 [by 1750]
Weiss: Lute Sonata in C, Weiss SW 39 "Partita Grande" [c. 1740s?]
Wellesz: Prosperos Beschwörungen, op. 53 [1934-6]
Wellesz: String Quartet #3, op. 25 [1918]
Wellesz: String Quartet #4, op. 28 [1920]
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 [1947]
Wellesz: Symphony #1, op. 62 [1945]
Wellesz: Symphony #2, op. 65 "The English" [1948]
Wellesz: Symphony #5, op. 75 [1956]
Welmers: Invocazione [1989]
Welmers: Laudate Dominum [1979]
Welmers: Litanie [1988]
Welmers: Sequens [1979]
Wendling: Flute Concerto in G, op. 4 [c. 1769]
Wert: Il Settimo Libro de Madrigali [1581]
Westhoff: Violin Sonatas (6) [1694]
Weir: Storm [1997]
Wetz: String Quartet #2 in E minor [1923]
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 [1919]
Whitacre: Cloudburst [1995]
Whitlock: Organ Sonata in C minor [1836]
Whittington: Music for Airport Furniture [2011]
Widmann: String Quartet #3 "Hunting Quartet" [2003]
Widmann: Viola Concerto [2015]
Widmann: Violin Concerto [2007]
Widor: Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 41 [1877]
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op. 42/1, including the Toccata [1879]
Widor: Organ Symphony #6 in G minor, op. 42/2 [1876]
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 14 [1852]
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 [1862]
Wiklund: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor, op. 10 [1907]
Wilbye: Draw On Sweet Night [1609]
Wilbye: Weep, weep, mine eyes [1598]
Wilder: Children's Plea for Peace for narrator, children's chorus and wind ensemble [1968]
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) [1555]
Willaert: Missa Mente tota [c. 1515]
Willaert: O admirabile commercium [1559]
Willaert: O magnum mysterium [1545]
Willaert: Quid non ebrietas [1519]
Willaert: Vecchie letrose [1545]
Willan: Introduction, Passacaglia, and Fugue [1916]
Willan: Passacaglia and Fugue no. 2 in E minor [1959]
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor [1948]
Williams, G.: Penillion, symphonic poem in four movements [1955]
Williams, G.: Symphony #1, in the form of Symphonic Impressions of the Glendower Scene in "Henry IV Part 1" [1943]
Williams, J.: Escapades [2002]
Winding: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16 [1868]
Winter: Maometto [1817]
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 [1937]
Wirén: Symphony #2 [1939]
Wirén: Symphony #3, op. 20 [1944]
Wirén: Symphony #4, op. 27 [1951-2]
Wirén: Violin Concerto, op. 23 [1946]
Wishart: Globalalia [2004]
Witte: Piano Quartet in A, op. 5 [1867]
Wolf-Ferrari: La vedova scaltra [1931]
Wolf-Ferrari: Sinfonia da Camera (Chamber Symphony) in B-flat, op. 8 [1903]
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto in D, op. 26 [1944]
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder [c. 1875]
Wolf: Italian Serenade [1887]
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch [1891, 1896]
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder [1888]
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch [1891]
Wolf: String Quartet in D minor [1878]
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields [2014]
Wolfe: Fire in my mouth [2018]
Wolfe: Lad [2007]
Wolfe: Steel Hammer [2009]
Wölfl: Piano Sonata in C minor, op. 25 [1805]
Wolpe: Battle Piece [1947]
Wolpe: Piece for Oboe, Cello, Percussion, and Piano (Oboe Quartet) [1955]
Wolpe: Quartet for Trumpet, Tenor Saxophone, Percussion and Piano [1950-4]
Wolpe: String Quartet [1969]
Wolpe: Symphony [1956]
Wood: Clarinet Trio, op. 40 [1997]
Wordsworth: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 54 [1953]
Wuorinen: A Reliquary for Igor Stravinsky [1975]
Wuorinen: Genesis [1989]
Wuorinen: Microsymphony [1992]
Wuorinen: New York Notes [1982]
Wuorinen: Piano Quintet #2 [2008]
Wuorinen: String Sextet [1989]
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium [1969]
Wuorinen: Trio for Bass Instruments [1981]
Wylkynson: Salve regina (in nine parts from the Eton Choirbook) [c. 1500]
Wyschnegradsky: Préludes (24) dans tous les tons de l'échelle chromatique diatonisée à 13 sons (Preludes in Quarter-Tone System), op. 22 [1934]
Xenakis: À l'île de Gorée [1986]
Xenakis: Eonta [1964]
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh [1974]
Xenakis: Jonchaies [1977]
Xenakis: Keqrops [1986]
Xenakis: Kottos [1977]
Xenakis: Lichens [1983]
Xenakis: Metastasis [1954]
Xenakis: Mists [1981]
Xenakis: Naama [1984]
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha [1966]
Xenakis: Nuits [1968]
Xenakis: Oresteia [1966]
Xenakis: Persephassa [1975]
Xenakis: Pithoprakta [1956]
Xenakis: Pléïades [1978]
Xenakis: Psappha [1975]
Xenakis: Rebonds [1988]
Xenakis: Shaar [1983]
Xenakis: ST/4, 1-080262 [1956-1962]
Xenakis: Tetras [1983]
Yamada: Nagauta Symphony [1934]
Yanov-Yanovsky: Lacrymosa [1991]
Yashiro: Piano Sonata [1961]
Yoshida: Utsu-Semi [1979]
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo, op. 70a [1997]
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto, op. 67 "Memo Flora" [1997]
Yoshimatsu: Saxophone Concerto, op. 59 "Cyber Bird" [1994]
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #4, op. 82 [2000]
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5, op. 87 [2001]
Yoshimatsu: Threnody for Tokii [1981]
Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73 [1998]
Yoshimatsu: White Landscapes for flute, harp, cello, and string orchestra, op. 47a [1991]
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano [begun 1964]
Ysaÿe: Poème Nocturne for violin, cello, and orchestra, op. 29 [1927]
Ysaÿe: Sonatas (6) for Solo Violin, op. 27 [1923]
Yuasa: Projection Esemplastic for White Noise [1974]
Yun: Gong-Hu [1984]
Yun: Oboe Concerto [1990]
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger [1984]
Zappa: The Yellow Shark [1992]
Zarębski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34 [1885]
Zarzycki: Introduction & Cracovienne in D, op. 35 [1893]
Zarzycki: Mazurka in G, op. 26 [1884]
Zelenka: De Profundis, ZWV 50 [1724]
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah, ZWV 53 [1722]
Zelenka: Miserere ZWV 57 [1738]
Zelenka: Missa dei Filii, ZWV 20 [c. 1740]
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris, ZWV 19 [1740]
Zelenka: Missa Votiva, ZWV 18 [1739]
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 [c. 1721]
Zelenka: Requiem in C minor, ZWV 45 [c. 1737]
Zelenka: Requiem ZWV 46 [1733]
Zelenka: Requiem ZWV 48 [c. 1731]
Żeleński: Piano Quartet in C minor, op. 61 [c. 1907]
Zemlinsky: Clarinet Trio in D minor, op. 3 [1896]
Zemlinsky: Der Zwerg (The Dwarf) [1922]
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Little Mermaid) [1903]
Zemlinsky: Lieder (6) auf Gedichte von Maurice Maeterlinck (Six Songs after Poems by Maeterlinck), op. 13 [1910, 1913]
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony, op. 18 [1923]
Zemlinsky: Psalm 13, op. 24 [1935]
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #1, op. 4 [1895]
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #2, op. 15 [1915]
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #3, op. 19 [1924]
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 [1936]
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge (Symphonic Songs), op. 20 [1929]
Zemlinsky: Waldgespräch [1895]
Zhu: Symphony #4 "6.4.2-1" [1990]
Zhubanova: String Quartet #1 [1952]
Zilcher: Wind Quintet in A, op. 91 "Vier Jahreszeiten" [1941]
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 [2002]
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 [2003]
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten [1965]
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu [1966]
Zimmermann: Photoptosis: Prelude for large orchestra [1968]
Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (Requiem for a Young Poet) [1969]
Zipoli: Elevazione for Cello and Oboe [bef. 1726]
Zipoli: Les Vêpres de San Ignacio [c. 1700]
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart [2011]
Zorn: Carny [1989]
Zorn: Cat o’ Nine Tails (Tex Avery Directs the Marquis de Sade)
Zorn: Chimeras [2003]
Zorn: Necronomicon [2004]
Zweers: Symphony #3 in B-flat "To my Fatherland" [1907]
Zwilich: Clarinet Concerto [2002]
Zwilich: Rituals for five Percussionists and Orchestra [2002]
Zwilich: Symphony #1 "Three Movements for Orchestra" [1982]


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

It seems an odd sort of list, I must say. I looked at Brahms. Are there any opus numbers missing at all? You could abbreviate it to "Brahms (all)" and save a lot of space. Wikipedia can give you a sortable list of his entire oeuvre.
Wagner's entry is virtually a complete list too, isn't it?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

GraemeG said:


> It seems an odd sort of list, I must say. I looked at Brahms. Are there any opus numbers missing at all? You could abbreviate it to "Brahms (all)" and save a lot of space. Wikipedia can give you a sortable list of his entire oeuvre.
> Wagner's entry is virtually a complete list too, isn't it?


I'm sorry that the meaning of it wasn't more clear. 

There is a list of recommended works here, but that one has been prioritized by "tiers." The highest tiers (i.e. first, second, third....) are the most strongly recommended, and the lowest tiers, (i.e. one hundred thirty-first, one hundred thirtieth, etc.) are the least strongly recommended. 

The purpose of this list is just to present all of the works alphabetized so that people can search easily to see which works have not yet been added to our list. 

By the way, if you want to help, that would be much appreciated! You can add works that we're missing by posting them in the main thread (link in the first post of this thread) or by voting in the polls sub-forum on the threads that have the word "tier" in them.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

science said:


> Tabakova: Concerto for Cello and Strings [2008]
> Tabakova: Suite in Old Style for viola, strings, and harpsichord [2004]
> Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra [1927]
> Tailleferre: Piano Concerto #1 [1923]
> ...


I do not intend to attack anybody here, because this list is extraordinary and lists most of the great works before the second WW, thanks to the contribution of so many. However it cannot be called a recommended list if it shows all of Beethoven's piano sonatas, most of Brahms' oeuvre, 40 pieces by a very average composer like Vaughan Williams etc... On the other hand de Morales and de Victoria who are geniuses get only a couple of entries. So at this stage I would call it an incomplete index of works. Moreover the selection after the second world war is very meagre to say the least. There are more than 25 major composers missing and some geniuses like Alvin Lucier get one entry. There are a lot more like him (Dillon, Dalbavie, Connesson). Contemporary opera and piano music are practically non-existent in the list. Chinese contemporary composers are missing, etc.... It is not so difficult to fix all this. A knowledgeable person could do this in 3 days.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

justekaia said:


> only a couple of entries. So at this stage I would call it an incomplete index of works. Moreover the selection after the second world war is very meagre to say the least. There are more than 25 major composers missing and some geniuses like Alvin Lucier get one entry. There are a lot more like him (Dillon, Dalbavie, Connesson). Contemporary opera and piano music are practically non-existent in the list. Chinese co


I can only add so many works at a time due to time constraints, but if you'll list a few that you'd most like to add, I'd appreciate that very much. 

To help me save time, please use a format like this: 

Composer: Work [Date] 

Thank you very much!


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

science said:


> I can only add so many works at a time due to time constraints, but if you'll list a few that you'd most like to add, I'd appreciate that very much.
> 
> To help me save time, please use a format like this:
> 
> ...


can you tell me plse how many i can add; i will try to fix the big holes first


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Haas, G.F.: Morgen und Abend [2015]
Neuwirth: Orlando [2018-2019)
Saariaho: Innocence [2018]
Bayle: Toupie dans le Ciel [1979-1980]
Radigue: Trilogie de la Mort [1988-1993]

The first three are major recent operas. The last two are important electro-acoustic composers. Bayle coined the term acousmatic music which shows how important he is. You can decide what you use of my proposals. I am always very straightforward so I hope you will not mind if my comments are sometimes a bit harsh. They are well-meant. One of the major flaws of the recommended list in my eyes is the fact that it does not mention in which category the piece belongs (opera, symphony, etc...). I have 99 % of your list classified per category in my archives with the best performers. So if you need help on that side, let me know. i will only help on case per case basis.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

justekaia said:


> Haas, G.F.: Morgen und Abend [2015]
> Neuwirth: Orlando [2018-2019)
> Saariaho: Innocence [2018]
> Bayle: Toupie dans le Ciel [1979-1980]
> ...


This is perfect. Give me a day and do it again!


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

science said:


> This is perfect. Give me a day and do it again!


ok, no sweat. could you send me a private msge so we can share additional things. your sublime name does not enable me to reach you.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Tenney: Arbor Vitae [2006]
Francesconi: Das Ding singt [2017]
Fedele: Syntax [2015]
Lei Liang: A thousand Mountains, a million Streams [2017)
Huang Ruo: Dust in Time [2020]

I consider the American James Tenney to be an important composer.
Needless to say, that Fedele and Francesconi are top Italian ones.
We plug another hole by adding two major Chinese composers with major works. To your info there are several versions of Dust in Time in chamber and orchestral versions. My preferences go to the Del Sol or the Jack Quartet in chamber versions.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Regarding the Spanish renaissance i believe de Morales is the greatest composer. So it would be good to add 2 entries to the 2 existing ones. Lobo worked with Guerrero and is a master in his own right. De Vivanco has very interesting works, while Narvaez composes mainly for the vihuela. 
Morales: Lamentabatur Iacob [16th Century]
Morales: O magnum Mysterium [16th Century]
Lobo: Missa Maria Magdalena [16th Century]
Vivanco: Missa in Manus tuas [1608]
Narvaez: Los Libros del Delphin [1538]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Just alphabetizing those for my convenience when I can get around to adding them: 

Fedele: Syntax [2015]
Francesconi: Das Ding singt [2017]
Huang Ruo: Dust in Time [2020]
Liang, Lei: A thousand Mountains, a million Streams [2017)
Lobo: Missa Maria Magdalena [16th Century]

Morales: Lamentabatur Iacob [16th Century]
Morales: O magnum Mysterium [16th Century]
Narvaez: Los Libros del Delphin [1538]
Tenney: Arbor Vitae [2006]
Vivanco: Missa in Manus tuas [1608]


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Contemporary Piano Music
As i stated earlier this is one of the weakest categories in your list. I will do several proposals (approximately 15 pieces in total). Here is the first batch. All of these works are essential listening.

Feldman: Palais de Mari [1986]
Takemitsu: Rain Tree Sketch [1982]
Vivier: Shiraz [1977]
Greif: Sonate de Guerre [1975]
Posadas: Erinnerungsspuren [2014-2015]
Norgärd: Turn [1973]


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Here is the second batch of piano music:
Birtwistle: Harrison's Clocks [1998]
Dufourt: Erlkönig [2006]
Lei: Garden 8 [2004]
Tuur: Piano Sonata [1985]
Rzewski: Main Yingele [1989]

Lei is Lei Liang. I have seen you only mention the surname for Chinese composers like Bright Sheng. So i did the same for Lei Liang. You might want to correct the other entry in his name. Thks


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

justekaia said:


> Here is the second batch of piano music:
> Birtwistle: Harrison's Clocks [1998]
> Dufourt: Erlkönig [2006]
> Lei: Garden 8 [2004]
> ...


I look them up and try to figure out if they've chosen a way to do it themselves and follow that. Since some Chinese surnames are two characters, and it seems to me that the composers themselves may not always be consistent, it can be really challenging sometimes!

For Liang Lei, based on his father's name being Liang Mao-chun, I concluded that Liang is his surname.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

science said:


> I look them up and try to figure out if they've chosen a way to do it themselves and follow that. Since some Chinese surnames are two characters, and it seems to me that the composers themselves may not always be consistent, it can be really challenging sometimes!
> 
> For Liang Lei, based on his father's name being Liang Mao-chun, I concluded that Liang is his surname.


As i speak Chinese i understand the way Chinese deal with their names. In the mainland they state their surname first and their first name afterwards. Chinese Americans use both ways. Sometimes the first name first, sometimes the surname first. The key of course is to know what is a surname and what is a first name in Chinese. In this case Lei is a surname and Liang a first name. The problem is that there are millions of people named Lei in China and that is why i always mention Lei Liang. That is also the way the composer states his name. Huang Ruo is the same. Huang is a surname and Ruo a first name. Hope this clarifies the situation.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

The third and last batch of Piano solo recommendations
Ades: Darkness visible [1992]
Huang Ruo: Tree without Wind [2004]
Manoury: Sonata 2 [2007]
Sciarrino: Perdute in una Scitta d'Acque [1991]
Heininen: Poesia squillante ed incandescente [1974]
I feel that with my recommendations there is at least a great piece in TC's list for nearly all the composers who have a solid piano solo repertoire. We all understand it would be very difficult to list all great piano solo compositions. But a recommendation of a composer should encourage anyone interested to delve deeper. I mentioned Dufourt's Erlkönig the other day and am glad to announce that there will soon be an event in France in which all his piano solo pieces will be played and recorded. It is just an example of the richness of contemporary music.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

justekaia said:


> As i speak Chinese i understand the way Chinese deal with their names. In the mainland they state their surname first and their first name afterwards. Chinese Americans use both ways. Sometimes the first name first, sometimes the surname first. The key of course is to know what is a surname and what is a first name in Chinese. In this case Lei is a surname and Liang a first name. The problem is that there are millions of people named Lei in China and that is why i always mention Lei Liang. That is also the way the composer states his name. Huang Ruo is the same. Huang is a surname and Ruo a first name. Hope this clarifies the situation.


Wikipedia says the surname is Liang. I'm not sure why they disagree with you, but again, his father's name is Liang Mao-chun, so it looks to me like wiki is right. His website biographies give 梁雷 as his name, and 梁 checks out as a surname. As a Chinese American, he apparently uses the western name order Lei Liang. I can find sites that use Liang as his surname (like this one, who apparently interviewed him and presumably checked with him about how to use his name).


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

String Quartets
I looked at the entries of contemporary SQs and suggest to add the following:
Dillon: String Quartet #6 [2010]
Scelsi: String Quartet #3 [1963] 
Scelsi: String Quartet #4 [1964]
Scelsi: String Quartet #5 [1985]
Holmboe: String Quartet #20 [1985]
Thorvaldsdottir: Enigma [2019]
Lamb: Divisio Spiralis [2019]

Scelsi's last three quartets are mature works while SQ#1 which is already in the list is historically important because it marks a leap from serialism to a new kind of music.
In Holmboe's case he has written 20 numbered SQs and most of them are of the highest quality. I suggest no 20 which is a notturno and perhaps the pinnacle of his cycle.
Thorvaldsdottir is already in the list. Her recent Enigma is excellent. Catherine Lamb would be a new name, but her microtonal music is well worth exploring.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

justekaia said:


> Dillon: String Quartet #6 [2010]
> Scelsi: String Quartet #3 [1963]
> Scelsi: String Quartet #4 [1964]
> Scelsi: String Quartet #5 [1985]
> ...


I really appreciate this. Great suggestions. I'm particularly interested in Scelsi, and I hardly know anything about Holmboe. 

I know you missed a day so you're still around five a day, but just to take it easy on me (because I have to edit stuff) try to keep to five or fewer a day for me.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

science said:


> I really appreciate this. Great suggestions. I'm particularly interested in Scelsi, and I hardly know anything about Holmboe.
> 
> I know you missed a day so you're still around five a day, but just to take it easy on me (because I have to edit stuff) try to keep to five or fewer a day for me.


i will but i thought it would make sense to group the SQs


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

science said:


> Wikipedia says the surname is Liang. I'm not sure why they disagree with you, but again, his father's name is Liang Mao-chun, so it looks to me like wiki is right. His website biographies give 梁雷 as his name, and 梁 checks out as a surname. As a Chinese American, he apparently uses the western name order Lei Liang. I can find sites that use Liang as his surname (like this one, who apparently interviewed him and presumably checked with him about how to use his name).


Lei Liang who is my FB friend has confirmed to me that his family name is Liang, so you were right. Congrats


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

An important composer is the Scot James Dillon. I have listed 4 orchestral works and one ensemble work (Circe).
James Dillon: Nine Rivers Cycle [1985-1996]
James Dillon: La Navette [2000-2001]
James Dillon: Physis [2004-2005]
James Dillon: The Gates [2016]
James Dillon: Circe [2017]
As you suggested we will take a break, but of course i remain ready to help if needed.Thks


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

justekaia said:


> As you suggested we will take a break, but of course i remain ready to help if needed.Thks


Just limit yourself to five a day, if you can! Also, I would really appreciate you listing them in the main thread instead of this one.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

This is great! Thanks!


----------

